# boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2010)

*fragen für die sammelbestellung von sb baits*

so hier gehts zur abstimmung

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=183395

hier könnt ihr alle eure fragen einstellen.


----------



## Schleie! (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Wie lange läuft die umfrage, wenn man fragen darf?
da oben steht zwar 2.3., aber stimmt das so alles?


----------



## Schleie! (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Ich denke mal, Scoberry wird der fruchtige, und excl fish oder monstercrab der fischige


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Hi,

wo sind die Red Spice Fish? :g


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

das ist doof :c


----------



## Hanns Peter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Moin Zusammen,

stelle hier mal die selbe Frage, die schon jemand im "laberfreien" Tröt gestellt hat:

Kann jeder seine Boiliegröße selber wählen? Oder geht da auch nur gemeinsam?

Weil bei den Monstergrößen bin ich raus.


----------



## hecq (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Sollen wir die Umfrage nicht auf doodle machen?
> 
> Hatte DerSimon ja schonmal vorgeschlagen,da kannste auch alle Sorten eingeben und jeder kann 2 Sorten auswählen,hier das is ja für die Tonne.....wenn jeder nur 1 Bait wählen kann,und die Hälfte der Baits nicht mehr in die Umfrage reinpassen.
> 
> ...


 
Sehe ich genaus so. Die Umfrage die wir hier fahren ist nicht wirklich repräsentativ. Finde da so eine Alternative wie doodle nicht schlecht.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Sammelbestunng bei Verwendungszweck geht aber den Namen Anglerboard solltet ihr nach diesem Schreiben lieber nicht wählen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Hanns Peter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Was hast du dir vorgestellt 8mm Baits oder was?



Die 18er sind schon iO. Aber 24 bzw. 30 ist für mich definitiv zu groß, sorry.


----------



## Hanns Peter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

So in etwa hatte ich auch gedacht


----------



## Hanns Peter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Achso,ja sorry stimmt,SORRY
> 
> 
> @hphoe ich will auch keine 30er haben,damit kannst die Carps ja erschlagen,24 naja würd gehen wenn ich von meinen 20kg *zb nur 5kg in 24mm wählen könnte und den Rest in 18*.



Das meinte ich. 

Aber mit Deinem Nachtrag an Knurrhahn hast Du auch Recht. #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Dieses Schreiben, sehe ich als vorbeugende Massnahme der Betreiber vom AB.

Da ich erst gestern Abend vom Norgetreffen in Berlin wieder gekommen bin, muss ich mich auch erst einmal durch die ganzen Beiträge hier durchwühlen.
Noch dazu bin ich gerade beim Koffer packen, da es morgen nach Norge geht.
Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Ach ja und noch etwas.
Ich persönlich glaube jetzt schon, dass dieses Sache schief geht.
Eine Sammelbestellung um einen guten Preis raus zu holen sieht etwas anders aus.
Das erste was bei mir Bedenken hervorruft ist folgendes.
Jeder von euch soll ja sein Geld direkt an den Anbieter schicken.
Soll jetzt der Anbieter jeden Tag den Geldeingang überwachen und warten bis der letzte überwiesen hat.
Wenn nun einer nicht überweist, hält er dann die ganze Lieferung zurück?
Werden dann die Baits für den Rest der Besteller teurer, da ja nicht mehr die vereinbarte Menge abgenommen wird?
Ich will hier jetzt noch nicht einmal über die unterschiedlichen Grössen und Geschmacksrichtungen länger schreiben.
Da werden die meisten von euch nicht auf einen Nenner kommen.

Ist nur mal so meine Meinung und ich ziehe immer meinen Hut vor Leute die so etwas versuchen auf die Beine zu stellen.
Gruss Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Und zum geschmack  könnte ich einen neuen therad auf Machen, wo jeder  das einträgt was er will.[/FONT]




Noch ein Thema?
Nicht, dass ihr die Übersicht verliert!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Hi,
ja am besten startest du einen neuen und endgültigen thread, in dem jeder seine favorisierte Boiliesorte hineinschreiben sollte, da ja nicht jeder von uns einen account bei doodle hat. Man kann es ja am Ende ,,von Hand" zusammenzählen.
Du solltest aber am besten bis morgen warten, damit die Sache mit der Größe geklärt ist.

MfG Chrisi_66


----------



## jenskanne (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

hi,
warum last ihr den hir nicht auf zum weiter schreiben zu können wie z.b. infos oder so und ihr macht ein neuen auf wo nur die leute was reinschreiben welche sorte und größe sie haben wollen. dann habt ihr nicht so ein durcheinander.
oder ihr macht eine interressengemeinschaft auf und da könnt ihr dann mehrere thread´s aufmachen z.b. infos und wunschgeschmack.......den könnte man dann ja auch wenn es klapt weiter nutzen für weitere bestellungen.
mfg


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Ich würde sagen das hier wird supportthread genannt wo leute dann noch offene fragen stellen können sowas ist sehr wichtig da es hier ja auch um geld geht was nicht jeder übrig hat und am ende traurig ist das er die falschen baits hat 

Lasst den hier als supportthread und nennt ihn auch entsprechend und mach einen auf wo darauf hingewiesen wird das dieser nur für geschmacksrichtungen ist und größe

so würde ichs machen
will euch echt nur hlefen hammer sache die ihr hier am laufen habt ich verfolge das treiben hier tagtäglich und bin echt zufrieden wie knigge und der carphunter das machen =)


----------



## jenskanne (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

genau das meinte ich


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Was ist den nun der Abschluß?
Größe, Sorte und Kosten + Versand?
Ich komme bei dem hin und her nicht mehr mit, bin ich da der Einzige? Wenn es soweit ist werde ich mich entscheiden ob ich auch bestelle.;+


----------



## Spector (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

eventuell könnte man ja auch im chat weitermachen.......einer oder zwei leute machen ne Liste...sagen wir 1 woche lang.......am tag x wird ausgezählt,durchmesser und sorte festgelegt....danach die finale bestellung bei sb......wäre so meine vorstellung........


----------



## don rhabano (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

Kann ich denn 17,5 kg Travellers (2sorten? 10,5kg Scoberry, 7kg Fish) nehmen und 3,5kg Fertige (fish) um auf den billigeren Versandkosten zu bleiben?


----------



## rob (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ach ja und noch etwas.
> Ich persönlich glaube jetzt schon, dass dieses Sache schief geht.
> Eine Sammelbestellung um einen guten Preis raus zu holen sieht etwas anders aus.
> Das erste was bei mir Bedenken hervorruft ist folgendes.
> ...




ich bin da ganz knurris meinung!
warum macht ihr es euch so schwer.
bietet den leuten 2 geschmacksrichtungen an(fischig/süß) und gut ist.
diese total unnötigen zahlreichen threads zu einem thema, hundert köche die mitreden wollen, zig größen und geschmacksrichtungen und allein die ganzen anbieter , für mich ist das das reinste chaos.
wünsch euch trotzdem viel glück und bitte denk vorher nach wer welchen thread eröffnet.
wir mods wollen nicht mehrmals am tag bei euch aufräumen.

lg rob


----------



## rob (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: welchen geschmack bei successful-baits.*

ok, ich werde mich später darum kümmern!lg rob


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

erledigt#h


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

um himmels willen, dann sagt halt gleich was ihr für eine überschrift wollt.#d ich sag ja, mit euch ist es das reinste chaos.
die umfrage kann ich nur schliessen, aber nicht entfernen.

am besten du und carphunter einigt euch jetzt endlich mal untereinander, überlegt euch welche überschrift ihr braucht, was alles in diesem finalen thread stehen soll und erstellt dann einen kompletten neuen thread.
die anderen werde ich danach schliessen.
ich hoff das klappt jetzt, weil wir werden sicher nicht weiter hinter euch aufkehren.

lg rob


----------



## rob (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ist ok, passt schon.

jetzt redet ihr euch mal zusammen und dann macht es fertig. wir sperren dann diesen und die anderen threads.lg rob


----------



## Geckoloro (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich bestellen soll oder nicht...., aber irgendwie ist hier alles zu chaotisch...
Erst war von 3,80 Euro bzw. 4 Euro die Rede... dann von 3,30 Euro für alles (der Beitrag wurde aber wohl gelöscht)... und jetzt wieder 3,80/4 Euro für unkonservierte Boilies? Was nun? 
Und dann die konfuse Abstimmung mit den Sorten... zig Geschmäcker...was soll da bei der aktuellen Abstimmung hier rauskommen?
Ihr solltet vielleicht allgemein mal jeden fragen, welche Sorten er sich vorstellen könnte. (das geht z.B. einer Umfrage, wo jeder mehrfach stimmberechtigt ist)

Achja, noch was: ist jetzt alles unkonserviert... oder doch nicht? Vielleicht sollte man sich nur auf die unkonservierten einigen....Denn dann müssen diejenigen von SB nicht beim Mix herstellen so rum*******n und evtl kann man dann den Preis noch drücken. Salz wird sich wohl jeder kaufen können (wenn man keine Gefriertruhe hat).


Ich möchte erstmal warten, welche Sorten am Ende rauskommen...
Ich wäre ohnehin nur bei Birdfood Rot, Scoberry und Red Spice Fish dabei.


----------



## Notung (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo,
bei ca. 400kg kann man ja auch nicht mehr erwarten!
Das kaufen ja schon manchmal 2 Hunter zusammen!
Gruß Marco


----------



## KaiAllround (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wann gehts den nun endlich ans Bestellen? War heute nicht der Tag für die PN´s?


----------



## KaiAllround (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

OK#6 Das wäre stark, weil die Temperaturen steigen und das Eis geht ENDLICH zurück:vik: Mein neues Tackel steht bereit und die Finger jucken schon:k


----------



## MrTom (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi
Gesetz dem Fall ihr erreicht eure Kilos nicht-was dann|kopfkrat
Habt ihr dafür schon einen Plan in der Schublade??

mfg Thomas


----------



## Notung (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo

Was kosten jetzt 10kg mit Versand???
Gruß Marco


----------



## Schleie! (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

10kg (chemisch Konserviert) inkl Versand kosten 52,50€.
10kg (in Salz) inkl Versand kosten 51,20€.
10kg (natur) kosten 45,50€.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## AK74 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

gibt es mindest abnahme?


----------



## Barsch26 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ne meine nicht Ak das muss jeder selber wissen wie viel Kg 
er sich bestellt


----------



## Notung (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo,
so wie ich es Dir per pn geschrieben habe,
einer Tanzt aus der Reihe und alle leiden darunter!!!
Das ist *******, darum habe ich mich anders entschieden!
Gruß Marco


----------



## KaiAllround (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hatt jemand ne nummer von dem? Da kann mal einer Anrufen?


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

*Stand 15:15Uhr Heute 485kg.*

Jungs redet bitte mal mit mir,ich weiß das Ihr still mitlest!*

Was sollen wir JETZ MACHEN(wegen Ronny)?

Weil Ihr/ich könnten eigentlich ab morgen anfangen das Geld an SB zu überweisen.

*


----------



## fantazia (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

wieso ruft ihr ihn nicht an?Ihr werdet bei solch einer 
"grossen" Aktion als Organisatoren  ja wohl Nummern ausgetauscht haben oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Spinnfisch (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich hab dem ronny noch ma ne email geschrieben
ich finds auch blöd wenn wir ihn weglassen aba wenn er sich morgen früh noch net gemeldet hat dann hat er halt pech gehabt, weil der plan steht und Sb hat auch schon damit geplant


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

*Ich gebe dann jedem Heute noch per PN Bescheid!*

*Stellt euch mal darauf ein das Ihr von Morgen Montag den 1.3.-Freitag den 5.3.2010 eure Beträge an SuccessfulBaits überweisen könnt!

Und bitte vergesst nicht eure Versandkosten,* Links zum Impressum zwecks KTO-Nr. und dem ganzen Zeugs,das habe ich ja allen geschickt.

Ist mir zwecks Ronny zwar mehr als unangenehm,aber anderst gehts wohl nicht,sollte er nächste Woche wieder da sein kann er ja immer noch bezahlen,so isses ja nicht....trotzdem bleibt das schlechte Gefühl im Magen....ich könnt :v:v:v:v:v:v


Gruß


----------



## Notung (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo,
ich schreibe nur was ich denke!
Wenn ich so ne Aktion starte dann muß ich mich auch dahinter klemmen!! 
Meine Meinung!!!
Gruß


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo Leute,
das mit Ronny ist in der Tat nicht wirklich prickelnd. Aber Knigge hat getan und gemacht #6

Daher nicht verallgemeinern beim Schimpfen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so bin von meinem tripp wieder daheim #6.

leicht am arsch vom sturm hochwasser u.s.w.

zwecks baits klar bin ich dabei #6.

entschuldige mich hier bei allen das ich nicht geantwortet habe.

pns zwecks baits hab ich leider nicht beckommen.


----------



## Schleie! (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

da isser ja, der verschollene Sohn  Und, warste erfolgreich?


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi all und Ronny,

Wie gesagt Ihr könnt ab sofort alle das Geld an SB überweisen,ich werde meins auch noch Heutemorgen überweisen , aber jetzt muss ich erstmal die Liste mit allen Namen,Adresse,Baitmenge+sonstige Sachen was Ihr haben wollt für Herrn Heymann fertig machen....kotz......


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

*So ich habe die Liste endlich fertig!*

Ohne Ronny(hat sich noch nicht gemeldet),*sind wir aktuell bei 501**kg!


Davon sind 356kg + Ronny vom Anglerboard,der Rest ist seit letzten Donnerstag durch andere Foren zusammen gekommen.

Aktuell sind insegsamt 29 Leute dabei (die 501kg + Ronny).

3 mit 5kg

5 mit 10kg

2 mit 15kg

Alle anderen liegen bei 20-25kg

1 mit 30kg

Und 1 einziger nimmt 35kg,die 2 over 30 kriegen dann ein Bonbon wenn ich se mal sehen sollte,rofl 

6 Absagen von AB Leuten.

1x unbeantwortet............|gr:

**3 Leute wissen noch nicht ob es mitm Geld klappt.*
* 
**Dachte ich schreib das mal hier rein,gibt bestimmt solche Fetischisten die auf Tabellen usw,.. stehen.....mich eingeschlossen...hehe

Vergesst bitte nicht bei eurer Überweisung an SB "Sammelbestellung Ronny" in Verwendungszweck reinzuschreiben!!!* 


* Gruß Mike
  *


----------



## alpinedriver (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Geld ist heute raus !!
Vielen dank Mike für die Organisation !!!:k


----------



## robinhood23 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mein geld is auch raus *g ... was is eigentlcih wenn wer nciht bezahlt *g


----------



## Hanns Peter (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo Leutz,

auch meine Kohle ist unterwegs.


----------



## karp (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Geld überwiesen


----------



## EmsLiga (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

jup -auch gerade online überwiesen !


----------



## AK74 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

servus
was habt ihr geschrieben in "begünstigter"?


----------



## Knigge007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich habe "Christian Heymanns Successful Baits" reingeschrieben,steht auch so im Impressum,mal sein Name!


----------



## AK74 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hast du schon die liste an sb gesendet?


----------



## karpfenmick (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Überweisung ist raus #6

Würde mich später mal interessieren wie mit den Baits gefangen wurde.Vielleicht in einem Tread sammeln.Ich benutze sie zum ersten mal.

Gruß Micha #h


----------



## robinhood23 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

sind ja noch 5 stunden


----------



## Schleie! (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jap, würde mich auch interessieren, wie ihr so gefangen habt. Bei mir isses auch Premiere der Baits.


----------



## KaiAllround (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Kohle ist raus #6

Jetz heißt es nur noch WARTEN, WARTEN, WARTEN.... und dann ANGELN :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

jungs keine sorge ich ich hau nicht ab niemals#6.
bin erst vor ner stunde vom arbeiten gekommen.


das nächste mal wirds besser klappen#6, jetzt wissens wir ja  wie wo was.

wen alle  wieder intresse haben ,können wir im sommer oder so gerne wieder so was starten.


----------



## Spinnfisch (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

geld is überwiesen^^


----------



## Schleie! (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jau, dann machmer mal X-Treme-Baits


----------



## Chrisi_66 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,
auch ich hab grad mein Geld überwiesen.
Im Sommer wäre ich sicher nochmal dabei,
natürlich nur sofern die baits besser oder genauso gut fangen wie meine Selbstgemachten .

Gruß Chrisi_66


----------



## Bond 007 (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So Kohle ist raus!!!!#6


----------



## Schleie! (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So, wird jetz dann morgen bestellt?

Is nun alles klar soweit, oder fehlt noch irgendwas/irgendwer?


----------



## Geckoloro (1. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Kohle ist raus....
Vielleicht wäre es aber sinnvoll hier vielleicht nochmal ne Zusammenfassung zu posten, wer was bestellt hat oder den leuten per PM bescheid geben.
Ich denke, die Boilies sind ja klar... aber ich will halt auch den Rest bekommen, den ich bestellt habe.
Bestätigung hab ich nämlich keine bekommen, dass die PM mit der Zusatzbestellung gelesen wurde und alles notiert wurde.
VG


----------



## Knigge007 (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

*Hier die Liste die ich an SB geschickt habe:*

*1.)*

*KaiAllround*

*Lieferadresse:*

*M P*

*5kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*5kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm*
**********************************************
*2.)*

*Chrisi_66*

*20kg Red Spice Fish Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*3.)*

*karfpenmick*

*10kg Red Spice Fish - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
* 10kg Scobeery - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*2x Luiqid Betain  +*
*1x Luiqid Spicy Liver +*

*Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*4.)*

*hphoe*

*20kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*5.)*

*alpinedriver*

*Lieferadresse: *

* Frau H M-B*


*10kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*10kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert -18mm +*
*1x Dip Scoberry +*
*1x Dip Octopus +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*6.)*

*orange*

*12,5kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*12,5kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*7.)*

*DerSimon*

*9kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*12kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*8.)*

*EmsLiga

10kg Red Spice Fish - Travellers(mitSalz konserviert) - 18mm
********************************************
9.)

**kleinerkarpfen*

*10kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*5kg Red Spice Fish - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*5kg Scoberry - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*1x Liquid Robin Red +*
* 1x Fischöl Hailbutt 0,5l +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*10.)*

*Geckoloro*

*10kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*10kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*1kg Milchpulver/Vitamenalo **Art.Nr.:**123 +*
* 1kg Edelsoja, vollfett, gemahlen **Art.Nr.:**118 +*
* 1x100ml Flavor Banane, flüssig: **Art.Nr.:**801-4 +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*11.)*

*Bond 007*

*15kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*15kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*12.)*
*
AK74*

*20kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*Dip Scoberry(art.nr.:901-23) +
1kg Robin Red (Org.Haiths)(art.nr.:1506-1) +
Hook Baits Sinker Scoberry(art.nr.:501-45) +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*13.)*

*Marvin*

*10kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*15kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
*********************************************
*14.)*

*Er möchte seine Baits auf der Messe in Speyer abholen!*

*Schleie!*

Habe wir ja per PN geklärt das ich das Heute noch abkläre wegen deinen Smokey Salmon

*10kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*5kg Smokey Salmon - chemisch konserviert - 18mm,diese 5kg halt zum normalen Preis für 37,9€*
**********************************************
*15.)*

*Karp*

*2,5kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*2,5kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm*
**********************************************
*16.)*

*jkc*

*30kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*17.)*

* Spinnfisch*

*5kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm+*
*5kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm*
**********************************************
*18.)*

*asuselite*

*5kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm*
**********************************************
*19.)*

*robinhood23
*


*10kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm*
**********************************************
*20.)*

*anderes Forum*

*20kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*21.)*

*anderes Forum*

*15kg Red Spice Fish - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*5kg Scoberry - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*1x Liquid Monster Crab   +*
* 1x Liquid Robin Red   +*
* 1x Lichid Spicy liver  +*
* 1x Liquid Green Lip Mussle     +*
* 1x Stickmix Red Spice Fish   +*
* 1x stickmix exclusive fish   +*
* 1x stickmix spicy liver     +*
* 1x Air Ball Pop Up Neon Pink Octopus 20mm +*

*Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*22.)*

*anderes Forum*

*10kg Red Spice Fish - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +*
*1x Hook Baits Sinker - Red Spice Fish - in 24 mm*
**********************************************
*23.)*

*anderes Forum*

*15kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert 18mm*

*1kg Scoberry ebenfalls chemisch konserviert in 18mm - sofern so wenig möglich ist....wenn nicht gebt Ihm insgesamt 16kg Red Spice Fish,fertig!*
*********************************************
*24.)*

*anderes Forum*

*25kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +
10kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*25.)*

*anderes Forum*

*5kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*1x Dip Scoberry +*
*1x Pop Ups - Scoberry - 20mm*
*2kg Tigernüsse*
**********************************************
*26.)*

*anderes Forum*

*10kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*10kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************
*27.)*

*anderes Forum*

*20kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
*********************************************
28.)

**Ronny.......*

*10kg Scoberry - Natur Pur - 18mm +*
*5kg Scoberry - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +*
*5kg Red Spice Fish - chemisch konserviert - 18mm +* 

*Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
*********************************************
29.)

Und zuletzt der Esel selber...

Knigge007

7kg Red Spice Fish - Natur Pur - 18mm +
13kg Scoberry - Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) - 18mm +
1kg Erdnüsse,ganze Frucht **Art.Nr.:**1001 **+
1kg Hanf mega keimfähig **Art.Nr.:**1002** +
1x Dip Scoberry **Art.Nr.:**901-23 +
**Mika Rubber Beads 6 mm **Art.Nr.:**1934 +

**Gratis 2 Gläser Pop Ups*
**********************************************

*Eure Namen und Adresse sind nur falsch wenn Ihr mir diese falsch aufgeschrieben habt,habe die nur aus euren PNs rauskopiert!!!*

Gruß Mike


----------



## Geckoloro (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Alles klar. Passt.


----------



## robinhood23 (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wird schon passen *g


----------



## Bond 007 (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Sieht gut aus !!!!#6
Und ein großen Dank nochmal mal an Ronny und Mike für geleistete Arbeit!! Ist ja keine Selbstverständlichkeit!! Top#6#6#6
Jetzt  heist es nur noch warten bis wir die Murmeln zu Wasser lassen können!!!:q:q

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Hanns Peter (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Passt #6

Auch von mir noch mal ein dickes Lob an Mike und Ronny. Bin beim nächsten Mal bestimmt wieder dabei.


----------



## Schleie! (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Passt. Schreibst du mir ne PN, sobald du was wegen meinen Boilies weißt? Damit ich nun endlich den Endbetrag weiß und überweisen kann


----------



## Knigge007 (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Habe gerade mit Herrn Heymann telefoniert,da das mit den Packmaßen ja nicht passt isses bissle n Problem,aber die werden die paar Packete Travellers von Hand einpacken!

*Zwecks den 2 Gratis Pop Ups ab 20kg:*

Jeder der mehr wie 20kg Baits bestellt hat bekommt bei den Gratis PopUps genau die gleiche Sorte aus der auch seine Baits bestehen!

Pop Up Größe ist 20mm!

Von denen wo das Geld da ist werden die Baits bei der Freitags Produktion mitlaufen gelassen,nen Teil am Dienstag und bis spätestens 12.3.2010 sind alle Baits produziert,also wie ausgemacht!

Zum Glück hat ers mit den Travellers mit Humor hingenommen,weil es anscheinend jedes Jahr bei min 1 Sammelbestellungsaktion Probleme zwecks den falschen Packungseinheiten gibt....miauuuuuu......

Diejenigen die ihre Travellers schon bezahlt haben brauchen auch kein Geld mehr an SB überweisen,SB packt das halt anderst ein oder legt das halbe Kilo Baits selber obendrauf,das macht auch nicht jeder,andere würden sagen geh weg und komm nochmal wenn alle die genaue Menge bezahlt haben.....schon ein super Typ!


----------



## Mxrvxn (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hi leute,
hab auch gestern direkt überwiesen 

Gruß Marvin


----------



## Spinnfisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

echt ein sehr großes lob an mike! respekt!

bin bei der nächsten sammelbestellung wieder dabei^^


----------



## Schleie! (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So, hab auch gerade überwiesen.


----------



## asuselite (2. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Geld ist überwiesen!
Vielen Danke!#6

Liebe Grüße
Simon|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo jo,haut rein!

Ich muss die anderen 3 Threads in den anderen Foren glaub morgen schließen bzw am besten löschen lassen,weil Heute sind 4 neue Leute dazugekommen.......sonst hört die Arbeit nie auf,das wird mir langsam echt too much....


----------



## Schleie! (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

xD
Nächstes mal sind wir schlauer


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

nochmals,.. und da spreche ich glaube ich im namen jeder der bei deiner sammelbestellung mit macht dir ein dickes großes lob aus. die ganzen pn´s und umfragen, theada öffnungen in verschiedene boards und so macht ne menge arbeit und dafür vielen dank.  zum größten teil denke ich werden alle bezahlt haben. ( kann mich auch irren )

Unverständniss gibt es auch von mir an die leute die auf patu nicht verstehen wollen das zum schluss nur die beiden sorten zur bestellung anstanden und keine anderen. wenn jemand andere sorten haben möchte anstatt die die angeboten sind kann sich doch jeder frei bei sb melden und da bestellen. ich glaube aber jeder ist mit dem zufrieden wie wir jetzt bestellen konnten.


PS: wer kauft denn unter 10 kg ?? es bringt doch nix 1,2 oder nur 5 kg zu bestellen bei diesen kg/ preisen ?? 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> nochmals,.. und da spreche ich glaube ich im namen jeder der bei deiner sammelbestellung mit macht dir ein dickes großes lob aus.
> PS: wer kauft denn unter 10 kg ?? es bringt doch nix 1,2 oder nur 5 kg zu bestellen bei diesen kg/ preisen ??
> 
> gruß kleinerkarpfen




Hi kleinerkarpfen,

Danke für die Blumen...

Damit warst nicht du gemeint,und auch nicht 3.2.1.mein Zander,sollte er das lesen......sorry nochmals an euch beide das ich so Aggro reagiert habe,aber war total gestresst weil mich einige ständig per PN mit total hohlen Fragen genervt haben,und dann doch nicht mitbestellt,oder wollten viel zuwenig.....#q

Kleinerkarpfen wenn du wüsstest wieviel Leute nach 2-6kg gefragt haben......das glaubst du garnicht....und dann wollten genau solche auch noch per Nachname bezahlen(ich glaub an die 13 Leute alle unter 10kg)....ja ne ist klar....Sinn der Aktion überhaupt nicht verstanden....aber egal,wir haben das was wir erreichen wollten erreicht(sofern alle bezahlen),und der Rest juckt mich jetzt auch nicht mehr!


Morgen rufe ich nochmals bei SB an und geb Ihm die ich glaub 3 oder 4 neuen Namen die mitbestellen (haben alle sofort bezahlt)und frag nochmal nach von wievielen Leuten er bis dato Geld erhalten hat,da bin ich am meisten gespannt!
Und direkt im Anschluß bzw wohl noch spät Heute Abend las ich in den 3 anderen Foren alle Thread schließen*!

Al**so ist Heute der letzte Tag, für alle die noch Baits haben wollen!
* 
Wollt eigentlich bis Sonntag laufen lassen aber das ist mir mittlerweile zu stressig geworden,weil jeden Tag min. 1 neuer dazukommt und wir sind ja schon gut über 550kg hinaus.

Pfiate


----------



## Schleie! (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hi,
also ich kann diese 5kg portionen gut verstehen. ich möchte die köder auch erstmal testen, bevor ich gleich 20kg hier rumliegen hab und die gehen dann nicht.
ich hab ja auch nur 10kg red spice fish bestellt, und 5kg smokey salmon dazu. will erstmal sehen, wie mir die boilies zusagen und ob sie fangen.

beim nächsten mal, wenn ich weiß, die fangen, kann ich ja auch mal 15-20kg oder mehr nehmen.

aber ich finde 5kg portionen reichen auch - das is bei uns eine gute wochenend-session mit 3 tage vorfüttern.
und da kann man am besten mal boilies testen


----------



## Spinnfisch (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> PS: wer kauft denn unter 10 kg ?? es bringt doch nix 1,2 oder nur 5 kg zu bestellen bei diesen kg/ preisen ??
> 
> gruß kleinerkarpfen


 
es gibt auch schüler, wie mich, die nicht so viel geld zur verfügung haben um sich gleich 25kg zu bestellen.

Ich hab 10kg bestellt, weil ich noch nich weiß ob die boilies bei unseren gewässern überhaupt fangen ( bin mir zwar sehr sicher aber 100%tig sicher kann mann nie sein) deshalb hab ich beim ersten mal erst ma auf sicherheit noch nich soviele bestellt und wenn sie sich als erfolgreich erweisen, dann werden es bei der nächsten bestellung auch mehr

bevor jetzt ne diskussion ausbricht sag ich gleich dass das nur konstruktive kritik sein soll

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller^^


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so mein geld ist auch drausen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

beim nächsten mal wirds schneller gehn  ich setzte 2 sorten zur auswahl und gut ist es.

denke mal pns,liste erstellen werde ich machen, telefonisch, knigge er kanns eben gut .

denke mal wen alles glat läuft, werden das nächste mal mehr dabei sein


----------



## Geckoloro (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Naja... direkt 2 Sorten zu nehmen finde ich auch nicht grad sinnvoll.

Ich finde, eine kleine Abstimmung über 4-5 Sorten gehört schon dazu...

Aber die Abstimmung über die Baitgröße ist pfurzegal... (alles zw. 18 und 24 mm dürfe für jeden ok sein).

Insgesamt war ja alles ok... nur teilweise ist alles etwas konfus verlaufen...

Dennoch an dieser Stelle nochmal einen Dank an die Organisatoren!!

VG


----------



## Knigge007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> es gibt auch schüler, wie mich, die nicht so viel geld zur verfügung haben um sich gleich 25kg zu bestellen.
> bevor jetzt ne diskussion ausbricht sag ich gleich dass das nur konstruktive kritik sein soll




Hi,

ne ne da sagt ja auch niemand was,ich bin aktuell auch arbeitslos,und kann keine 50kg bestellen obwohl ich weiß das bei uns eigentlich jede Sorte fängt(außerdem hab ich ja nicht allen mit 5kg abgesagt)......

Aber trotzdem sollten 10kg eigentlich kein Problem darstellen,das sind mit Versand ~45-50€.

Es waren halt massig Leute die wollten 2,4,5 und 6kg haben(oft von jeder Sorte halb/halb),und dann wollten genau diejenigen auch noch per Nachnahme bezahlen.....was je nach Postzusteller glaub bis zu 8-9€extra kosten kann......oder haben mich sonst Tagelang per PN zugetextet,und wollten Sachen von mir wissen die man selber auf der SB-HP nachschlagen kann,ich bin halt noch so und schau für andere nach,aber wenn das über Hand nimmt,hauts auch mir irgendwann mal den Sender raus....

Sowieso hat die Baitfirma dadurch enorme Mehrarbeit......bei so ner Sammelbestellung wo die inklusive Popis teilweise bis zu 60% Rabatt geben lohnen sich solche Mini Packete für die Bait Firma überhaupt nicht mehr,das könnt uns eigentlich egal sein........aber wir wollen eventuell später nochmal dort bestellen....also sollte so ne Aktion in einem gesunden geben und nehmen ablaufen,und nicht nur Rabatt,Rabatt.......Rest ist mir egal und nach mir die Sinnflut.

Egal anderes Thema!



Habt Ihr eigentlich gewusst das die PopUps von SuccessfulBaits innendrin eine kleine Korkugel haben,und der Teig  gleich dem der Baits ist(das kann man nachlesen auf der SB-HP da sind unten 2 Berichte von carp.connect und ner anderen Firma)?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hallo schleie und spinnfisch...
wenn ich dieses jahr vorhabe gewisse baits zu testen kann ich dieses kaum nur an einem wochenende machen und dann sagen, die laufen oder die laufen nicht. viel mehr faktoren spielen eine rolle. ich habe gewisse gewässer wo fischig kaum genommen wird und nur frucht geht und teilweise umgedreht. hattet ihr denn nicht eh vor bei der firma sb zu bestellen für dieses jahr ??? dann kommt euch dieses doch nur recht. 
anspielen wollte ich hauptsächlich damit das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das jemand nur 2-3 kilo haben wollte. bei den preisen und zum köder testen würde ich auch nur 2-5 kilo nehmen aber dann von jeder sorte. so komme ich dann auch auf meine 10 oder 15 kilo. 

vom geld her gesehen.... ich kann die schüler gut verstehen die nicht soviel geld zu verfügung haben und oder nicht alles verschleudern wollen. ich bin damal in eurem alter neben der schule arbeiten gegangen in der küche, getränkemarkt und co und habe so mein geld verdient um es sinngemäß ist wasser zu schmeißen. investiere ich aber mal nix ( und für sehr gute baits ist ein kilopreis von 5 euro nicht viel ) fange ich auch nicht.

egal: es gibt baits die schrott in meinen augen sind und es gibt baits die superangepriesen werden dann sich aber nur raus stellt das es roher teig ist. ( und da das kilo 10 euro kostet )

und dann die baits die wirklich gut sind und konstant fisch bringen und das gewässer nicht zusehr schädigen. aber da hat jeder seine eigene meinung und vorlieben.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Mit dem testen haste Recht kleinerkarpfen.


Zuhart habe gerade meinen letzten Rundgang in den 3 anderen Foren gemacht(die Threads dort werden morgen geschlossen,die Mods dort wissen alle schon Bescheid...der AB Thread bleibt offen),und Heute Abend sind schonwieder 3 neue Leute dazugekommen.......normal müssten wir jetzt min 600kg zusammen haben.

Wollt die Threada eigentlich bis Sonntag auf lassen,aber das wird mir langsam zuviel Arbeit......unser Ziel ist sowieso schon länsgt erreicht von daher hätte ich allee schon diesen Montag dicht machen können,aber dachte komm gibste anderen die Woche noch ne Chance.

Was mich nervt ist das wir garnicht nach Cubes nachgefragt haben,da hätte ich gern 1 Packet von gehabt,aber egal schon zuspät......


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

endlich sind die 3 Threads in den anderen Foren dicht gemacht worden,*also kann keiner mehr mitbestellen...auch hier nicht....(Thread bleibt aber noch auf),Ende Gelände,finish,finito,completo,terminato,limitado.....rofl(endlich fertig,meine Nerven bedanken sich)!*


Gerade Herrn Heymanns noch die 5 neuen Namen,Adressen usw,.. per Email verschickt und werde Ihn Heute Mittag nochmals anrufen.....bei 4 der Travellers Problemkinders konnten wir das ja noch klären da die noch nicht bezahlt hatten,bei den anderen macht das SB.....kann sein Ihr bekommt anstatt 10kg Travellers dann 3 Standard Packete wo 10,5kg Baits drin sind,oder er packts von Hand ein,i dont know......lasst euch überraschen...

*
Für jeden den es interessiert,*
*
wir sind **34 Leute und haben* ~*580kg Baits abgenommen + einige zusätzlichen Artikel die es bei SB gibt.

21 Leute haben übers Anglerboard mitbestellt, der Rest über die anderen Foren!
*


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> vom geld her gesehen.... ich kann die schüler gut verstehen die nicht soviel geld zu verfügung haben und oder nicht alles verschleudern wollen. ich bin damal in eurem alter neben der schule arbeiten gegangen in der küche, getränkemarkt und co und habe so mein geld verdient um es sinngemäß ist wasser zu schmeißen.


so mach ich es auch^^


----------



## Schleie! (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich meine natürlich pro sorte 5kg, nicht 1-2kg pro sorte...

Nun, ich gehe da wiefolgt vor: ich füttere einen spod mit einem boilie, wo ich weiß, er fängt (normalerweise) und dem neuen boilie. eine rute dann damit, die andere mitm alten köder.
wenn ich nur mit dem alten fange, dann werde ichd en anderen bestimmt nicht vorziehn 
da ich dann beim füttern ja auch nur die hälfte brauche, reicht mir so ne portion von 5kg dann auch mal für 2 sessions. kann also genug mit 5kg testen 
jungs, die menge machts nicht immer beim anfüttern. Gezielt is auch oft ne strategie 
is von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden, is klar. Aber ich weiß bei uns läuft fischig, fruchtig läuft seit 3 jahren komischerweise nicht mehr.
also hab ich jetz mal 5kg smokey salmon mit bestellt, und werde diese mal testen


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich werd mir immer einen Hartmais Mix mit irgendwelchen Partikeln machen,oder mal nur Hartmais,Pellet und/oder Tiggernüssen + Baits...... whatever da gibts ja soviel Partikel........ 

Jedenfalls egal mit was ich anfüttere ich werd pro "Futterteppich" (mag das Wort nicht,hört sich immer so an als würd ich Tonnenweise Futter in See schmeissen)nie mehr wie 1-2 Hände Baits dazuschmeissen!

Vorallem kommt immer irgend ein Partikel dazu(meist werdens wohl Hanf und Weizenkörner sein)der sehr klein ist um die Fische so lang wie möglich am Futterplatz zu halten und so auch Weissfische anzulocken....weiß noch nicht ob das in der Praxis so funzt wie ich mir das vorstelle....aber dieses Jahr wird alles mal ausprobiert und dann seh ich weiter!

@Schleie! fischst du garnicht mit Hartmais,Partikeln und Pellets,ausschließlich mit Baits?

Bin gespannt hab mir bei SB zu meinen Baits 2kg Erdnüsse gekauft,bin gespannt wie die Fische das annehmen...1kg Hanf hab ich auch gekauft,zwar teuer bei SB aber der hat bestimmt Top Qualität, wenn der Hanf wirklich so gut ist kauf ich im April gleich ein 20kg Sack Hanf bei SB.


----------



## Schleie! (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ja, eig nur Boilies.

Sobald man Futter oder Partikel dazugibt hat man lauter kleine Karpfen und Brassen am Platz...

Tigernuts verwende ich ab und zu.


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Sobald man Futter oder Partikel dazugibt hat man lauter kleine Karpfen und Brassen am Platz...




Jo das muss ich halt erstmal rausfinden

Wir haben ja auch noch nen Natursee,wo Mais am besten gehen soll,da hilft wohl nur probieren probieren und nochmals probieren....


Herr Heymanns hat mich glaub auch vergessen......der war Heute Mittag voll im Stress und meinte er ruft zurück sobald er etwas Luft hat....

Schleie! hast du gewusst das die SB Popis innen ne kleine Korkugel haben,und der PopUp Teig ganz genau der selbe ist wie der von den Baits(hab ich auch noch nie gehört)?


So ich zieh mir mal die Februar DVD von F&F rein,vielleicht bimmelts bis dahin.


----------



## Schleie! (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ne, hab ich nicht gewusst. Weiß auch nicht, was ich davon halten soll, positiv oder negativ???


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (4. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hi knigge,..
also wen ndu hanf zu einem ordentlichem preis haben willst fahre mal zu einer mühle. das mache ich anfang des jahres immer und hole mir da 10 kilo oder mehr. je nach dem wieviel ich halt brauche. kosten für einen 10 kilo sack ist man so mit 13-16 euro dabei. den kocht man zu hause denn noch auf wenn man ihn brauch und gut ist es.


----------



## Knigge007 (5. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Jungs,

habe gerade mit Herrn Heymanns telefoniert....


Von den 33 Leuten (1 ist abgesprungen weil sein Auto verreck ist)haben bisher *32 bezahlt*,der eine von dem noch Geld fehlt hat vorhin gesagt das man den Betrag gestern Mittag von seinem Konto abgebucht hat,also alle bezahlt#6!

*SB produziert unsere Baits nächsten Montag,Dienstag und den Rest auf jeden Fall bis spätestens nächste Woche Mittwoch!

Pfiate
*


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (5. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

yearrrr,... modjo baby,...

dann muss nur noch das verfick... eis weck und dann versuche ich welche aus dem wasser zu kloppen


----------



## Knigge007 (5. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:BABY...lool 


Freu mich auch tierisch,vorallem das wirklich alle die zum Schluß hin Interesse gezeigt haben auch dabeigeblieben sind und jeder blitzschnell überwiesen hat,da hatte ich echte Sorgen.....und das beste vom Lied ist das unsere Baits einiges früher ankommen als ausgemacht, eben weil jeder Wort gehalten hat und sofort überwiesen!#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

bin froh das alles so schnell geklaptt hat danke noch mal für die unterstützung knigge#6.


vielle haben gesagt es klappt nicht  aber ihr seht mit dehr viel einsatz geht alles#6.


denke mal das wir  das öffters machen können,  wen ihr zufrieden seit mit den baits.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

kein Thema,gestern haben mich schonwieder 2 Leute gefragt ob se noch Baits haben können,aber musste diesmal leider absagen.
Ich kann nicht jeden 2. Tag zu SB kommen und sagen da sind nochmal 50kg....sowieso nicht weil seit gestern die Produktionstage feststehen!

Jedenfalls haben wir jetzt so ziemlich genau 600kg Baits abgenommen,kann sich sehen lassen,fürs aller erste mal und das bei dem hin und her in den ersten 2 Wochen.......

ich hoffe meine Baits sind bis nächste Woche Freitag da,dann kann ich am WE gleich mal paar Murmeln in See schmeissen,sofern das Eis endlich mal weg ist........grrrr........bei uns ists die letzten 3 Tage wieder richtig kalt geworden,gestern Abend gegen 23Uhr hatten wir sogar wieder Frost.......:v:v:v:v


Jetzt muss das nur mit umziehen klappen,dann hab ichs weniger wie 1km zu unseren Seen und dem Hauptbach(je nachdem in welchem Ortsteil ich was finde,dann sogar nur paar Hundert Meter und ich bin an unserer Seenplatte),der 2. Bach fließt ja direkt durchs Städtle,da kann ich dann auf jeden Fall hinlaufen....


EDIT

Alter ich laufe Amok....bei uns schneits das alles zuspät ist:v:v:vwir haben hier bald 10cm Schnee und es schneit wie aus Eimern,ich glaubs einfach nicht,jetzt waren die ganzen riesen Haufen weg und jetzt kommt die weisse aa wieder zurück.....alter....ich könnt wetten die Seen gefrieren wieder zu.....so kalt wie das draußen ist.

Man ich kanns nicht mehr sehen,das gibts echt nicht


----------



## Spinnfisch (6. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

gestern abend hätte ich nie dran gedacht, dass es schneit und als ich dann am see aufgewacht bin war 5cm schnee überall, zum glück sind meine montagen im wasser nicht eingefroren.

anscheinend dauerts doch noch länger bis wir wieder gescheit angeln können

 bilder sind im aktuelle karpfenfänge thread


----------



## Knigge007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei uns schneits zum Glück seit ner halben Stunde nicht mehr,und jetzt kommt grad voll die Sonne raus und warm wirds,denk wenn die Sonne den Rest vom Tag draußen bleibt ist das meiste von den ca 15cm Neuschnee Heute Abend zum Glück wieder weg!

Kann das weiße Zeugs echt nicht mehr sehen,normal freu ich mich immer wie Sau wenns schneit,aber jetzt reichts echt!


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (6. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also bei uns hatte es auch geschneit und n der nacht hatten wir werte so um die minus 7 grad. dauert also noch etwas.... oder es wird dann so schnell gehen wie mit dem schnee. jedenfalls ist bei mir noch alles zu bis auf die alst oder aber das ist ja auch immer ein weg so um die 55 km und zum feedern mal zu weit und die nächte zu kalt um zu bleiben. ( ausser für quappe   )


----------



## Schleie! (6. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei uns auch heute morgen 10cm schnee, -7°C im durschschnitt...

noch sind die seen nicht wieder zugefroren, aber teilweise sindse noch nedmal ganz offen.

denke mal ich komme vor anfang april nicht dazu nen paar murmeln zu füttern.


----------



## Knigge007 (9. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Jungs,

SB versendet Heute die ersten Packete,ein Teil morgen und bis spätestens Donnerstag sind alle Packete verschickt!

2 Leute waren ganz dreist und haben trotz das ich denen bald 20x gesagt habe das ich keine neuen Leute mehr aufnehmen kann gestern trotzdem bei SB angerufen,der war natürlich alles andere als begeistert(haben ja am Freitagmorgen ausgemacht das keiner mehr dazukommt),hab grad angerufen und gesagt das se ja keine mehr aufnehmen sollen!

Gibt schon Hammers dreiste Leute....


Ich mache seit gestern Abend einen Wasserglas Test,angefangen hab ich mit den Masterbaits White Fish,die sollen ja super fürs Frühjahr sein weil Micropellets drin sind die sich rasch auswaschen sollen.........davon kann ich nach 14 Stunden leider so gut wie nichts erkennen,die schwarzen Partikel die ja die Pellets sein sollen (hat er auf der Messe selber zu mir gesagt)sind auch nach 14 Stunden genau so "hart" wie im frischen Zustand..........umso länger die MasterBaits im Wasser sind umso weniger gefallen die mir,hab die Murmel eben mal in die Hand genommen,die ist irgendwie wie Gummi...:v...

Das Wasser stinkt auf jeden Fall genau so wiederlich wie die Baits selber, also Lockstoffe gibt er schon ab aber trotzdem bleibt ein komisches Gefühl in der Magen Grube.....naja mal abwarten wie sich die XtremeBaits,BiteBaits und die von SB verhalten.

Klar viel sagen kann man durch so nen Test nicht es knabbern keine Weissfische dran rum,habe keine Strömungen usw,....,man müsste wohl ne chemische Analyse machen,aber denk das man bei 4 verschiedenen Baitfirmen und insgesamt 8 verschiedenen Bait Sorten trotzdem seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen kann.


----------



## karp (9. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So hab meine 2sorten boilies beckommen Jetzt muss nur noch der Frühling kommen|rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (9. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wtf das ging aber total flott.....heidabizga#6

Wow dann haben se sich anscheinend doch die Mühe gemacht und haben das von Hand eingepackt!#r#r#r#r


Ich habe eh noch genug Zeit weils bei uns wohl eh nichts mit Karpfen fischen wird...mal nicht die nächsten 2 Wochen,aktuell haben wir -7° gefühlte -15° und über 40kmh Windstärke,musste mir die letzten 3 Tage bevor ich Morgens mitm Fahrrad ausm Haus bin seit über 3 Monaten zum ersten mal wieder ne lange Unterhose anziehen....so wiederlich ists draußen,ich denk das auch die Seen wieder an Eis zunehmen....

Könnt echt kotzen....aber freut mich das hier alles vorallem zum Ende hin so gut geklappt hat!



EDIT

Aus nem anderen Forum hat eben auch einer geantwortet das er seine Baits erhalten hat.


----------



## EmsLiga (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Meine Traveller RedSpiceFish sind heude angekommen |supergri

Statt 10 kg sind's 10,5 kg - haben se dann doch nicht extra per Hand abgepackt :m

*Danke SB für die +500gr* :vik:

Petri & Kapitale
Rob


----------



## Knigge007 (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

jo hat er auch gesagt das er es wohl so machen wird(ich wollts euch nur nicht sagen...habs schon die ganze Zeit gewusst...hehe),weil das ist für SB im Endeffekt der kleinere Verlust,wie wenn er bei jedem 3. die Baits von Hand abwiegen muss und alles von Hand einpacken.

Jedenfalls ist das so stressfreier,finds von Herrn Heymanns mehr als geilöömat das er die Probleme so locker hingenommen hat,*denk das hätte nicht jede Firma gemacht!*

Ich habe ja ne Rechnung bekommen(nur für meine Bestellung)......bei mir hat er auch anstatt 10kg Scberry Travellers dann 10,5kg gemacht(den Fisch hab ich in Natur Pur genommen).

*
@EmsLiga,hast du irgend ne Rechnung oder so im Packet gehabt?*


----------



## Chrisi_66 (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Des nächste mal bestell ich mir 10 solcher Teile, dann bekomm ich 5kg umsonst .

Gruß Chrisi_66


----------



## AK74 (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

heute meine boilies bekommen mit rechnung und 2 dosen popaps. eine dip dose gratis ist auch dabei.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

meine baits habe ich auch heute bekommen. habe aber keinen extra dip bekommen  bestimmt weil ich welchen dazu bestellt habe. bin aber trotzdem zufrieden obwohl ich den travellers noch etwas komisch gegenüber stehe. 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Spinnfisch (10. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

meine sind noch nicht da... hoffentlich kommen sie morgen


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Chrisi_66 schrieb:


> Des nächste mal bestell ich mir 10 solcher Teile, dann bekomm ich 5kg umsonst .
> 
> Gruß Chrisi_66




Moin,da wirst du leider Pech haben,das nächste mal gibts diese Fehler nicht mehr.


*Kleinerkarpfen*,wie Dip......du hast 1x Luiqid Robin Red bestellt und 500ml Fischöl Hailbutt....hast die 2 Flaschen bekommen....du hast keinen Dip bestellt?|kopfkrat


Hier deine Bestellung:

10kg Red Spice Fish 18mm konserviert 
5 kg Red Spice Fisch 18mm in salz 
5 kg Scoberry 18 mm in salz              
1x Liquid Robin Red                          
1x Fischöl Hailbutt 0,5l


Weiß nicht was du gegen die Travellers hast,im Salz sind Mineralien drine was zusätzliche Lockstoffe sind und die Karpfen das ja mögen wie Sau.

Manch einer fischt nur noch mit gesalzenen Baits!


----------



## EmsLiga (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

jup so isses 

aber laut SB gibt es ja *fast* kein BLANK bei den RSF !!!
Hoffe das bei 10,5 kg wenigstens etwas bei raus kommt 

Petri & Kapitale
Rob
p.s. werde berichten von jedem Ansitz-fische nur in der Ems


----------



## Chrisi_66 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

@Knigge: So ein Mist, jetzt hätt ich gedacht ich könnt ma richtig sparen .

Meine sind auch heut gekommen. Bei mir war leider kein extra Dipp dabei. 
Die Postfahrerin is sogar extra vor die Haustür gefahren. Die hat sich aber gewundert, dass so ein kleines Paket so schwer sein kann. 

Gruß Chrisi_66


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Chrisi_66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Knigge: So ein Mist, jetzt hätt ich gedacht ich könnt ma richtig sparen .
> 
> ...



Wie meinst kein extra Dip?

Du hast ja nur 20kg Baits bestellt,ich hoffe ja nicht das der Dip den gestern einer geschenkt bekommen hat,ausversehen falsch eingepackt wurde(bei den Problemen zwecks den Verpackungseinheiten würd mich das nicht wundern)......*bisher hat jedenfalls jeder genau das bekommen was er bestellt hat!

rofololoooo jo die armen Packetzusteller,ich glaub die wo 30 oder 40kg bestellt haben müssen Ihre Packete selber ausm Auto ausladen(sind ja meist Frauen)....hehe


*


----------



## Hanns Peter (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Mahlzeit Zusammen,
meine sind auch heute gekommen 
Alles wie bestellt, perfekt :m
Rechnung lag bei.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

meine paketfrau war gestern mit trolly unterwegs. meine frau konnte das paket auch nicht anheben und so hatten sie es einfach nur hingestellt.  tja,... kleines paket große freude


----------



## robinhood23 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

10 kg scoberry sind auch eingetroffen


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

bei mir is auch alles da



Knigge007 schrieb:


> *
> rofololoooo jo die armen Packetzusteller,ich glaub die wo 30 oder 40kg bestellt haben müssen Ihre Packete selber ausm Auto ausladen(sind ja meist Frauen)....hehe
> *


hatte ich schon dass sie bei mir geklingelt haben und ich musste die packete selber tragen^^


----------



## Mxrvxn (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo Jungs,
mein Packet ist heute auch eingetroffen. Alles bestens!!!

Marvin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

beim nächsten mal pasieren solche fehler nimmer 


denke mal beim 2 mal werden wir die 700kg ankratzen .

viele  dachten das das geld zu mir oder knigge kommt ,deswegen gab es auch viele abspringer.


----------



## KaiAllround (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So mein Paktet kamm heute auch, alles dabei sogar mit Preisliste aus dem Shop:m 

Der Postbote hatt mich ganz böse angeschaut weil er es in das 5. Stockwerk tragen musste :-D


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Mano....meine sind noch nicht da...grrrrrrr.....jedesmal wenn ich was höre renne ich gleich zur Haustüre....weil meine Klingel grad im Eimer ist,nicht das die wieder abhaut und ich die Baits selber bei der Filiale abholen muss.....die ist zwar nur 400m entfernt aber mitm Fahrrad und nem knapp 30kg Packet ohne Gepäckträger wär das trotzdem nich so prickelnd....

*Also bisher passts bei jedem außer bei einem einzigen,muss mal abwarten was er mir jetzt zurückschreibt!*

Ein ABler hat mir eben 2 Links zu Shops in Ebay UK und Amerika gegeben,da kostet der Rapala Husky Jerk Neu/Original verpackt 4,6€.....OMFGGGG der kostet bei uns 9€...Versand liegt auch bei nichmal 3€.

Auch andere Wobbler für ca den halben Preis oder noch günstiger,also ich kauf keine Rapalas mehr in Deutschland ein!

1 Castaic Swim Bait hab ich ja schon in Amerika gekauft,hatte mit Versand 22€ gekostet,in Deutschland kostet der gleiche ohne Versand ~40€....piep....


Fischt Ihr alle nur auf Carps oder geht auch auch mal mit der Spinne los??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

nur karpfen ist doch langweilig 

mit der spinne bin ich nach der arbeit unterwegs.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Echt traurig wenn ich sehe das es da die Spiderwire für 5,8€ gibt.....300m Spule....aber meine PowerPro hat im Ebay Amerika bei 270m auch nur 14,5€ gekostet....|bigeyes...Packet war schneller da wie von manchen Deutschen Shops.


Mannnnn Jungs,ich bin auf der Suche nach ner 2. Karpfen Combo,aber ich habe kein Plan was ich nehmen soll....erst wollt ich die Fox Eur Warrior kaufen.....dann hab ich die Greys X-Flite gesehen.....jetzt weiß ich wieder nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll....

Was gibbets den sonst noch für gute Rütchen bis so 150€(die Outkast hab ich)?


Selbe beim Pod....aber denk da nehm ich jetzt einfach das Fox Horizon und gut ist(möcht sowieso nicht arg viel mehr ausgeben wie 130€ fürs Pod ausgeben)!

Oder wie ist den das Ultimate Adjusta im Vergleich zum F. Horizon,das wär ja durch die Insolvenz aktuell voll günstig!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hast meine pn mit pods nicht beckommen??


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Doch doch,aber das gefällt mir nicht,sieht irgendwie komisch aus......ja ich weiß....aber irgendwie gefällts mir nicht so.

Ich hoffe ich kreg die VA Bank Sticks,zu nem guten Preis....aber dann hab ich halt nur was für 1 Rute okay bisher hab ich nur 1 Karpfen Rute aber das wird sich demnächst ändern.


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also das Fox Horizon kann ich dir echt empfehlen. Issn sehr gutes Pod, nicht so klopig und auch nicht schwer.
Das von Ultimate hatte mein Kumpel, der hatte es nun 3 Jahre. Nach wenigen Monaten hatte er schon Probleme mitm Gewinde, dann mit den halterungen ect. jetzt zerfällt das Ding mehr oder weniger bei einem Biss. Er hat sich jetzt auch das Horizon geholt.

Als Rute - schau dir mal die Ruten von Starbaits an. Ich fische seit letztes Jahr die Expert. Ein richtig feines Rütchen - bin total begeistert. Gefühlvoll, aber mit Reserve für Big Ones, sehr gutes Wurfverhalten - die Rute ist sehr schnell. Damit lässt sich auf extrem leichte Art und Weise sehr weit und Präzise werfen. Anfangs hat mir oft die Schnur beim auswerfen in den Finger geschnitten, weil ich meine alte Rute gewohnt war. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch etwa 2/3 der Kraft, und werfe wesentlich weiter.
ich hab die 3lbs/12ft variante - kostet bei Wilkerling 110€.

Passend zur Rutenserie gibts auch einen Kescher - mit Integriertem Auftriebskörper! Kostet 40€ der Kescher, hat sogar Alu-Gabel und ein riesiges Netz.

Wie gesagt - schaus dir mal an das Zeug, ist absolut nicht zu Verachten.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Okay Danke,in dem Fall las ich die Finger vom Ultimate...auch wenns grad voll billig ist.

Muss beim Horizon nochmals schauen,da ist ja nichtmal die Tasche dabei ga?

Find ich schon Hammer das man für 30€ die Tasche dazukaufen soll,dann sollen die Pfosten doch gleich hingehen und das Pod für 130 mit Tasche verticken....

Muss nicht unbedingt ein Fox sein,aber es scheint ja so das man in der Preisklasse kaum was besseres bekommt oder?

Kann ich das auch zu nem High Pod umbauen?

Oder muss ich da Verlängerungsstangen dazu kaufen(beim Horizon)?


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo,
klar gibt es da was besseres!!!
Für 130€ würde ich lieber ein gebrauchtes  Amiaud kaufen!!
Gruß Marco


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Lool...du meinst das 3Bein Pod Carp Inox was normal ~450€ kostet?


Wenn ich ehrlich bin,ich bin von egal welchem Edelstahl Pod bisher total enttäuscht,weil die alle durch die Bank aus nen total unstabilen Eindruck machen,ich liebe ja normal VA aber egal obs das Solar WW Pod ist oder sonst eins...is alles irgendwie nicht meine Welt.

Und wo bitte solls das so billig geben?


----------



## snorreausflake (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Okay Danke,in dem Fall las ich die Finger vom Ultimate...auch wenns grad voll billig ist.
> 
> Muss beim Horizon nochmals schauen,da ist ja nichtmal die Tasche dabei ga?
> 
> ...


Also ich hab das Ultimate Adjusta und bin damit ganz zufrieden, bin jetzt aber auch nicht der Karpfenfischer der Tage/Wochen am Gewässer verbringt

Hier bei den Karpfenanglern sucht grad auch einer ein neues Pod, muß sich zwischen Fox und Balzer entscheiden und ich finde das Balzer sieht mal echt lecker aus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich halte nix von fox u.s.w ist einfach zuviel plastik dran.

habe das cygnet würde es mir nimmer kaufen.
 das nächste ist ein müller pod  stabil, kein kustoff u.s.w   vom preis ist es auch okay.


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Lool...du meinst das 3Bein Pod Carp Inox was normal ~450€ kostet?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin,ich bin von egal welchem Edelstahl Pod bisher total enttäuscht,weil die alle durch die Bank aus nen total unstabilen Eindruck machen,ich liebe ja normal VA aber egal obs das Solar WW Pod ist oder sonst eins...is alles irgendwie nicht meine Welt.
> ...



Hallo,
ja, aber das kleinere, und die Füße dazu!!
Dann Steht es wie ein Fels!!! 
Guckst du!!
http://www.amiaud.net/peche/carp-o/24-option-stabilisateur-mini-carpo.html


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das nächste ist ein müller pod  stabil, kein kustoff u.s.w   vom preis ist es auch okay.




Bevor ich 300€ für ein Pod ausgebe,geh ich zum Kumpel in die Werkstatt stell mich vor die Dreh und Fräsmaschinen und baue eins selber!

Aber ich bin Anfänger was Karpfenfischen angeht und brauch jetzt schnellstmöglichst ein Pod was nicht so teuer ist,später wenn ich mal in 2-3 Jahren die Schwächen usw,.. kenne kann ich immer noch was selber machen,das nimmt ja auch Haufen Zeit in Anspruch.

Das Balzer Cyber Pod Gold sieht nicht schlecht aus,das gefällt mir auch,hab ich eben erst entdeckt,aber finds nur für 139€,hab schon hier im Forum gelesen das es mal jemand für 100e gekauft hat


----------



## snorreausflake (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Bevor ich 300€ für ein Pod ausgebe,geh ich zum Kumpel in die Werkstatt stell mich vor die Dreh und Fräsmaschinen und baue eins selber!
> 
> Aber ich bin Anfänger was Karpfenfischen angeht und brauch jetzt schnellstmöglichst ein Pod was nicht so teuer ist,später wenn ich mal in 2-3 Jahren die Schwächen usw,.. kenne kann ich immer noch was selber machen,das nimmt ja auch Haufen Zeit in Anspruch.
> 
> Das Balzer Cyber Pod Gold sieht nicht schlecht aus,das gefällt mir auch,hab ich eben erst entdeckt,aber finds nur für 139€,hab schon hier im Forum gelesen das es mal jemand für 100e gekauft hat


Wie gesagt,ich hab das Ultimate und da ist bis jetzt noch nix am Arsch
Zu meinem allerersten Pod ist das ein Meilenstein in Stabilität, Verarbeitung und Bedienungsfreundlichkeit, trotzdem hab ich mit dem "Lämmerschwanz" damals auch gefangen
Achso Aldi hat auch ab und zu Angelzeug, unteranderm auch ein Dreibein Pod, das hat sich mein Kumpel damals geholt und ich war echt positiv überascht#h


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bevor ich 300€ für ein Pod ausgebe,geh ich zum Kumpel in die Werkstatt  stell mich vor die Dreh und Fräsmaschinen und baue eins selber!




Hallo,
man bist du ein Kniebohrer!!!
Scheiß doch auf die paar €, und kauf dir ein Amiaud oder Müller!!
Das andere ist alles Rotz, und nicht mehr zu verkaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Notung schrieb:


> Bevor ich 300€ für ein Pod ausgebe,geh ich zum Kumpel in die Werkstatt  stell mich vor die Dreh und Fräsmaschinen und baue eins selber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kannst mal den genauen Modell Namen sagen,ich habe kein Plan welches du meinst,wenn ich Amiud google kommen bald 5 verschiedene Pods von 100-500€...

Bevor ich eins ausm Aldi kaufe,kauf ich mir lieber das Adjusta für 50€ oder das Nash 4 Play das solls auch für nen Fufi geben


@Notung ich bin aktuell arbeitslos habe für Verein und bisheriges Tackle 1K€ ausgegeben und brauch unbedingt noch ne 2. Karpfen Combo und das Pod!

Ich muss grad ganz schön haushalten weil vom gesparten Geld kein Cent mehr über ist!


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Amiaud-Peche-...tingGoods_FishingAcces_RL?hash=item563a7083c6



Sorry, das du Arbeitslos bist wußte ich nicht!!
Aber die Amiaud bekommst für 150€ gebraucht.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo das is nicht schlecht,wären aktuell 95€ + Versand,würds auch in Deutschland geben für 120€ mit kostenlosem Versand...

Aber halt 4 Ruten Pod,wir dürfen hier sowieso nur mit 2 Ruten fischen,von daher würd eigentlich eins mit max 3 Ruten mehr als ausreichen.


Hier,ist ja das gleiche,kp wieso das hier schwarz ist oder liegts nur am Fot,i dont know....http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/product_info.php?refID=300&products_id=30409


Mein Englisch is bissle gay...wenn ich da richtig verstehe ist da ein "Schlüssel" dabei womit ich das Pod in ein 3 oder 2 Ruten Pod umbauen kann?

Wär dann ein 12ft Pod,würd ja reichen,weil meine 2. noch nicht vorhandene Karpfen Rute wohl auch eine mit 12ft wird,ne 3. Rute brauch ich erstmal keine weil wir nur mit 2 fischen dürfen hier in Ba Wü.


----------



## Notung (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo,
kannst auch auf 2 umbauen,
ist ein einfacher Imbusschlüssel.
Aufpassen, die schwarzen sind keine Edelstahl Pods.
Nur Inox sind Edelstahl.
Kannst auch ohne Probleme 13ft drauf fischen!
Gruß Marco


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also Fox hin oder her - Wenn was kaputt is bekomm ich alle Ersatzteile.
Das mit Plastik - ich kann nur sagen bei mir hälts. Ich schlepp doch kein 10kg oder mehr schweres Pod durch die gegend. Hab so schon genug schweres zu schleppen. Bei uns sind auch nur 2 ruten erlaubt, da is das ideal mit der 3er Auflage.
High-Pod kannste auch drauß machen, musste aber noch längere Füße kaufen.
Ich würds mir auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Das Amiaud Peche Mini Carpo Pod ist echt genial,mal das Inox gefällt mir sehr!


Nur ist das leider aktuell zuviel Geld und ich brauch schnellstmöglichst ein Pod....kann also nicht Wochenlang nach nem günstigen gebrauchten suchen!

Die wo ich grad gefunden habe liegen alle über 200€,das geht aktuell überhaupt nicht zumal ich wie gesagt noch ne Rute und Rolle brauche!

Nächste Woche solls wärmer werden und ich habe weder Sticks noch ein Pod.......*heisst ich brauch da ne ganz schnelle Lösung!*

Werd das Horizon kaufen,mal schauen wie lange es hält(man hört ja nur gutes von dem Pod),wenn irgendwo Plastikzeugs dran ist was nicht stabil aussieht kommts weg und ich dreh oder fräs mir was aus VA,dann sollte das Pod wohl so gut wie unkaputbar sein!

*Schleie!* weißt du wo es die Verlängerungsstangen für das Horizon gibt(bzw generell die ganzen Zusatzsachen für das Pod),das mans als High Pod nutzen kann,ich find nirgends was.....außer die Anker für 6€ pro Stück aber das wars schon.

Gibts fürs Horizon egentlich so Tellerfüße?


----------



## Schleie! (11. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ja, gibts auch. Gibt auch einen Aufsatz für hinten, wo du dann anstatt 2 Beine nur 1 Bein dran hast, welches genau wie das Pod gestreckt ist, wenn man es als High-Pod aufbaut.

Schau mal bei ebay, da sind Verkäufer, die haben die StormPoles und die Tasche.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich denk dazu werd ich mir noch die Bank Sticks von StarBaits kaufen,die sind halb so teuer wie die von Solar und Matrix und machen ebenfalls einen sehr robusten Eindruck.

Grad gesehen Chub hat auch VA Bank Sticks und Buzzer Bars,die sehen auch ordentlich aus.


----------



## DerSimon (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Mal ne dumme Frage:
Werden die Pop Ups auch eingefroren oder sind die konserviert?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

eigentlich sind diese haltbar und brauchst nicht einfrieren aber wenn es dich beruhigt tuhe doch etwas salz in die dose.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Simon die sind chemisch konserviert!

Mein Packet ist vor 5 Minuten angekommen,bei mir passt alles,leider nichts geschenkt bekommen...egal.

Wirklich Top Ware,alle Bait Kugelrund,nicht wie die von Masterbaits die man auf keinen Fall mitm Wurfrohr ausgeworfen bekommt,da so gut wie alle total unrund sind ca 10% sind kleiner und die anderen 10% sind um einiges größer und teilweise sehen se aus wie wenn man se gegen die Wand geklatscht hätte....

Der Hanf von SB ist fast doppelt so groß wie der Hanf den ich von 2 anderen Firmen da hab,bei den anderen liegt in 1kg min ne ganze Hand voll kaputte Körner drin,im SB Hanf ist nicht ein einziges kaputtes Korn mit drin,denk da werd ich mir später mal 20kg kaufen.


Die Scoberry Popups riechen schon hammermäßig,die könnt man grad selber essen,loool....wenn man an den Red Spice Fish riecht kriegt man grad Hunger auf nen geilen Braten mit viel Knoblauch,rofololoooooo

Wenn die Baits so fangen wie die riechen und die ersten Eindrücke sind gehts ab im Karton.

Sind eure R.S.F. Popups außen auch so feucht...das Döschen selber ist auch etwas feucht bzw schmierig.....(die scoberry sind furz trocken),kp viellecht hat er die noch in Flavour gebadet?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so meine bauts sind auch da#6, meine nachbarin hat sie mir gebraucht:k.

jetzt wohn ich 2 jahre hier und hab sie noch nie gesehn, und dan auch noch die  angel klamoten an#d.


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi Ronny Heute etwas früher Feierabend....auch nicht schlecht!

Bin von den Baits auch positiv überrascht(nicht nur davon auch die Partikel sind erste SAHNE)!

Schade das wir nichts geschenkt bekommen haben,er hätte wenigstens ein SB T-Shirt für uns 2 springen lassen können(muss ich bei der nächsten Aktion abklären),aber egal bin auch so zufrieden mit der Aktion!


*
Mal eine Frage an alle die hier mitbestellt haben!*


*Wie siehts den bei euch aus,reichen euch die jetzt eingekauften Baits das ganze Jahr über oder braucht Ihr irgendwann im Sommer nochmals welche???*

Ich habe jetzt knapp 40kg Baits daliegen(21kg von SB Rest von 3 anderen Firmen),mal schauen wie lange die reichen,ich denk aber ganz stark das ich dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Ladung Baits brauche,sowieso wenn ich nichmal mehr einen Kilometer von meinen 5 Hausgewässern entfernt wohne,denk ab da (spätestens Juni)verdoppelt - verdreifacht sich mein Bait und Partikel Verbrauch!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,
das kommt darauf an wie die Boilies fangen.
Wenn ich damit erfolgreich bin, werd ich auf jedenfall nochmal mitbestellen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Denk wenn dann liegts eher an der Geschmacksrichtung wie an den Murmeln selber.

Voll geilööö Heute scheint schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne und gut warm ists,soll ja die ganze nächste Woche geiles Wetter geben,dann sind endlich die Seen aufgetaut und ich kann nächstes WE das erste mal ans Wasser.

Meine Penn Sargus SG300 die ich vor 6 Wochen reklamiert habe ist Heute auch angekommen,und endlich sind alle reklamierten Angel Sachen hier,war teilweise echt ätzend.....

Schaut von euch jemand eugetlich Formel 1 an?


----------



## Chrisi_66 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,
doch es liegt eher am Mix als an der Geschmacksrichtung.
Ganz ehrlich Formel 1 find ich dermaßen langweilig. So ein Rennen dauert ewig und es gibtso gut wie keine Überholmanöver.

Schau mal lieber MotoGp! Da geht es richtig zur Sache. Außerdem geht es dort rein um das fahrerische Können und nicht darum wer zum richtigen Zeitpunkt seinen Boxenstop macht. Auch haben die in der MotoGP keine tausend kleinen elektr. Helferlein. Da gibts zum Starten nen Kickstarter und damit hat es sich aber.
Glaub mir, wenn du einmal MotoGP gesehen hast, wirst du niemehr Formel1 schaun wollen. #6#6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hehe ich schau MotoGP ab und an mal an,aber irgendwie gefällt mir das bei weitem nicht so wie Formel 1,okay Formel 1 ist nich mer so toll wie früher,aber jetzt is mein Schumi wieder back das macht das ganze wieder viel interessanter!


----------



## Chrisi_66 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

gut, jedem was ihm gefällt :v:q

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schleie! (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mal sehen, wie die baits so sind. bekomm meine ja erst am 28. auf der messe


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich denke mal schleie du wirst sehr positiv überrascht sein von den baits. ich möchte hier jetzt vielleicht nicht zuviel sagen aber ich hatte schon einige baitfirmen durch die es so im angelladen her gibt ( ohne namen zu nennen,.. ) und habe das erste mal bei sb gekauft und bin mehr als positiv überrascht. wie ich dir ja schon geschrieben habe knigge wird der eine oder andere bestimmt wieder mal bestellen. auch wenn er auf den 2-3 kg jetzt mal nix fangen sollte nimmt man denn mal ne andere sorte. das liegt doch nicht an dem mix würde ich mal sagen. ausserdem haben die ja unterschiedliche. an unseren 2 sorten sollte man es nicht fest machen ob sie fangen oder nicht. also ich habe jetzt,.. mhh warte mal,... 30 kg partikel,.. ca 25 kg pellets und etwa 40 kg boilies im keller,.. ich denke das sollte reichen bis zur nächsten bestellung da ich ja auch leider nicht jeden tag angeln gehen kann.  aber bei der nächsten bestellung bin ich auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Bond 007 (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo #h

Meine Baits sind heute auch angekommen!!!#6 Alles so wie bestellt!!#6Aber das bin ich von SB ja schon gewohnt!!! Ich kann euch sagen,die Postfrau hatte heute Schwerstarbeit zu verrichten,denn heute ist alles gekommen was ich die letzter Zeit bestellt habe!!(30 kg SB Baits,60kg Partikel von Common-Baits auch ne Sammelbestellung und 10kg Cockbaits zum testen)         
Hab der guten Frau natürlich unter die Arme gegriffen!!:q:q

Gruß


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

na deine postfrau tut mir ja leid. das alles an einem tag. meine postfrau hat nur etwa 1 mal die woche ein 20 kg paket von mir zu tragen wenn ich mir mal wieder etwas bestellt habe.


----------



## Knigge007 (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Bond 007 schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> 
> Meine Baits sind heute auch angekommen!!!#6
> 
> ...




Moin,

wär cool wenn du mal Bescheid gibst was du dann von den CockBaits hälst,wollt eigentlich selber mal 10kg kaufen,aber da würd ich dann lieber auf dein Ergebniss warten.

Hab ja auch knappe 10kg von den Masterbaits,und meine ersten Wasserglastests usw,.. waren nicht prickelnd,werd die Baits auf garkeinen Fall wieder kaufen das steht jetzt schon fest,egal wie gut ich damit fange....!

A sind rund 75% der Baits total unrund,ich habe zwar kein Wurfrohr aber ich weiß jetzt schon das die sich nicht und wenn doch nur sehr schwer und äußerst ungenau auswerfen lassen...

B brechen die ganz schnell auseinander (könnt beim werfen Probleme geben)und zerbrösseln auch im 0,nix in ganz kleine fast schon staubige Teilchen....

C sind ca 10% der Baits entweder 1-2mm größer (bei 20mm Baits sind teilweise 30-35er Murmeln drin,diese sehen dann auch aus wie Missgeburten....)als angegeben oder eben etwas kleiner(kann sein ich habe ne ganz schlechte Produktion erwischt,was trotzdem nicht für die Firma spricht).

Und zuletzt sind sehr viele Baits dabei die viele kleine Löcher haben,und der Bait an diesen Punkten sehr schnell anfängt zu brechen.

Ich bin heilfroh das wir nicht bei Masterbaits für 3,3€ eingekauft haben...auch wenn wir die Zutaten hätten selber mitbestimmen können,okay die Premium Range hab ich noch nicht getestet,aber nach dem die normale Range schon so beschissen ausfällt will ich die Premium erst garnicht mehr testen....auch wenn die auf der Messe einen guten Eindruck gemacht haben und auch alle Baits schön Rund und fest waren.


Mein Wasserglas Test von 3 Bait Firmen hat erstaunliche Dinge ans Tageslicht gebracht....das kann ich jedem nur empfehlen!

Egal was ich mit den Baits angestellt habe die von SB waren immer mit Abstand am besten,auch geben diese sofort nachdem man se ins Wasser schmeisst am meisten Lockstoffe ans Wasser ab was man auch sofort am Wasser riechen kann(da waren auch die XtremeBaits die ersten 5-6 Stunden echt enttäuschend),und man sieht sogar das die SB Murmel irgendwelche flüssigen durchsichtigen Zutaten wie Flavour oder so direkt nachm Kontakt mit dem Wasser an dieses abgeben,hört sich echt verschickt an und als ob ich jetz total durchgeknallt wäre,aber versucht das mal selber ich bin jedenfalls total überrascht was dabei alles rauskam.....hatte jede Murmel 24 Stunden im Wasser,die von SB liegt nun 20std drin und sieht immer noch aus als hab ich die erst vor 5 Minuten ins Wasser gelegt...das Wasser riecht aber min genauso stark eher noch intensiver nach dieser Zeit als beide anderen Testkandidaten und die waren nach 20 std entweder schon längst nur noch Staub oder sind wie die XtremeBaits nach ca 18 Stunden auseinandergebrochen,und sobald se brechen halten se ja nicht mehr lange.


Werd den Test später nochmals wiederholen und diesmal versuchen alle Murmeln genau gleich zu behandeln und alles was ich mit den Murmeln gemacht habe und auch feststellen konnte, genau notieren(werd ich dann ab jetzt mit jeder neuen Murmel so machen) !

So sieht man dann ja ganz gut wie sich jede Murmel verhält!

*Das alles sagt zwar nichts aus wie gut ein Fisch Murmel XY annimmt,* aber dennoch kann man dadurch beim fischen selbst einige Vorteile und Schlüsse daraus ziehen!!!
Der Wasserglas Test in Verbindung mit dem Praxis Test am Wasser sagt dann doch einiges über eine Murmel aus, *da bin ich mir sicher!*

Klar meist liegts eher am Platz wo man angelt,welche Bedingungen draußen herschen, wie die Montagen gemacht sind usw,...... aber das Gesamt Packet machts aus!


So Pfiate euer durchgeknallter geht mal Formel 1 Training und Qualifying anschauen,muhahaaa Schumi is back!

hehe ich bin schon durch........mein Artzt meinte da sei leider alles zuspät.....hehe....|splat2:#y#y:z


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> egal was ich mit den Baits angestellt habe die von SB waren immer mit Abstand am besten,auch geben diese sofort nachdem man se ins Wasser schmeisst am meisten Lockstoffe ans Wasser ab was man auch sofort am Wasser riechen kann(da waren auch die XtremeBaits die ersten 5-6 Stunden echt enttäuschend),und man sieht sogar das die SB Murmel irgendwelche flüssigen durchsichtigen Zutaten wie Flavour oder so direkt nachm Kontakt mit dem Wasser an dieses abgeben,hört sich echt verschickt an und als ob ich jetz total durchgeknallt wäre,aber versucht das mal selber ich bin jedenfalls total überrascht was dabei alles rauskam.....hatte jede Murmel 24 Stunden im Wasser,die von SB liegt nun 20std drin und sieht immer noch aus als hab ich die erst vor 5 Minuten ins Wasser gelegt...das Wasser riecht aber min genauso stark eher noch intensiver nach dieser Zeit als beide anderen Testkandidaten und die waren nach 20 std entweder schon längst nur noch Staub oder sind wie die XtremeBaits nach ca 18 Stunden auseinandergebrochen,und sobald se brechen halten se ja nicht mehr lange.
> 
> ...


is doch normal ...
ich nehm keinen boilie mit ans wasser den ich nicht im wasserglas hatte und einen ausgiebiegen geschmackstest(mit reinbeissen) nach 6, 12, 18 std gemacht habe


----------



## herzberger (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin.
Wäre zur Mitte des Jahres auch an einer Sammelbestellung mit interessiert. 
Mir wären nur Mixe lieber!


----------



## Schleie! (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

schade, dass ich keine popups oder so dazukrieg, da nur 15kg


----------



## Geckoloro (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Meine Baits + Boiliezutaten sind übrigens auch am Mittwoch angekommen (Bonus hab ich keinen bekommen... außer die Popups halt). Naja, die Scoberry sind mir fast ein bisschen zu weich. Mal sehen, ob die fangen. 
Baits brauche ich keine mehr dieses Jahr... den Rest rolle ich mir mit einem Freund und meinem Bruder selbst.

Gefischt werden dann neben den SB Baits: 
- Ananas Milk Cream Mix
- Forelli Frolic Banana Mix
- Birdfood Scopex-Banana Mix


----------



## snorreausflake (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@ Knigge : in England waschen se zum Teil ihre Boilies aus bzw. machen gar keine  so stark riechende.
Hat was mit dem Befischungsdruck zu tun, also nicht immer ist die Regel : viel hilft viel!#6 eher weniger ist mehr#h


----------



## Chrisi_66 (13. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@ Geckoloro

Du kannst sie ja noch trocknen lassen, wenn sie dir zu weich sind. Die wurden ja ganz frisch gerollt und dann sofort verpackt und verschickt. Da ist das normal.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Jungs,


@geckoloro hab ich auch gleich bemerkt das die Scoberry weicher sind,aber die sind ja total frisch und mal in meinem Fall(hab ja Travellers) werden die durch das Salz ja noch etwas härter.

@snoreausflake,ja das is mir auch klar,aber esist erstaunlich was ein paar Tests im Wasser so ans Tageslicht befördern.

Ich denk wir werden bis in 3-spätestens 4 Monaten nochma so ne Aktion bei SB machen!


----------



## robinhood23 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> 
> @geckoloro hab ich auch gleich bemerkt das die Scoberry weicher sind,aber die sind ja total frisch und mal in meinem Fall(hab ja Travellers) werden die durch das Salz ja noch etwas härter.
> ...


 

bin dabei|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Müssen wir bis morgen abwarten,der ruft morgen mal bei Schellhammer an,weil bisher sinds ja nur 11 Leute die alle aus unserem Verein sind,und Schellhammer wäre von uns nur 65km entfernt,würde sich also lohnen alles bestellte abzuholen.

Ich meld mich dann morgen spätestens Dienstag auf jeden Fall wie wirs jetzt machen bzw ob Schellhammer wie SB auch alle Packete an uns verschickt.

Ciao Formel 1 kommt.


----------



## Schleie! (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich brauch nix vom schellhammer


----------



## Chrisi_66 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich brauch auch nix,

trotzdem danke.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich glaub fastgar das wir 11 Leute von unserem Verein unter uns bestellen und einer mit seinem Combi zu Schellhammer fährt und dort alles abholt und wir das unter uns aufteilen...weil die Firma ist nur 50-60km von uns entfernt....für die 11x Porto können wir wohl 3-4x da hin und her fahren

Aber der ruft morgen schnell dort an,dann sieht man weidaa


----------



## robinhood23 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

kannst deine/eure menge ja bei uns mit einfliesen lassen und das ganze dann trotzdem selbst abhohlen

ich bin jetzt bei 120kg bei der ersten groben übersicht *g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

da kein geld da ist kann ich auch jix kaufen :-(


----------



## robinhood23 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> da kein geld da ist kann ich auch jix kaufen :-(


 

heul nicht spaar *g

muss mich jetzt auch einschrenken hab am sammstag nen "scheiss" spontankauf gehabt

hab jetz zelt nummer drei |uhoh:


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ein kumpel von mir und meine wenigkeit würden auch ein paar kilo´s abnehmen. wissen aber noch nicht wieviel und die preise. knigge, hast ja nen pn. wir bräuchten aber ein paket denn abholen ist schlecht.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei mir ist grad alles ********.....ich brauche jetzt ganz schnell ein Pod...und das am besten schon seit gestern...wenn Ihr versteht...


Unsere Seen sind die letzten Tage auf einen Schlag aufgetaut,dachte eigentlich das geht noch min bis übernächste Woche bis wir fischen können,aber wir gehen schön nächstes Wochenende(waren gestern Abend spechten,alle Seen bis einer an einer Ecke komplett aufgetaut,1 Kormoran eierte auch rum und schon bestimmt 30-40 Haubentaucher sind unterwegs)....

Jetzt ist die Frage,kauf ich mir das eine Pod oder ich bestell für das Geld Pellets,Tiggernüsse und paar KG Hanf zum testen......


Klar auf Forelle könnt ich auch fischen(sind ab 20.3. freigegeben),aber ich bin so prutal heiss aufs Karpfen fischen,das ich wohl morgen beim Angeljoe das Pod bezahlen werde und hoffe es ist bis Freitag Abend da.....

Habe mich vorhin bei der CCC Bait Company umgeschaut,die Pellets und Tiggers sind sogar bei einer Einzelbestellung nur 5-max 15 Cent pro KG teurer wie durch die Schellhammer Aktion bei 1 Sack.....

Also ist Schellhammer generell einiges teurer als CCC Bait Company,und es mir atm auch egal ob ich für meine 40kg jetzt 65€ bezahle oder 68€......

CCC Bait Company hat in Ihrer 2010er Preisliste die Pellets Preise schon bei nur 1kg um 50 Cent gesenkt,da kann Schellhammer nicht mehr mithalten,die XXL Tiggers sind dort sogar billiger als über die Schellhammer Rabatt Aktion,sofern man nicht gerade 10 Säcke Tiggers abnimmt,da meine Vereinskollegen dort selber das erste mal bestellen und max auf 6 Säcke kommen (alles zusammen),lohnt sich das für mich aktuell auch nicht wirklich über Schellhammer mit zubestellen.

MB Bait Connection ist auch günstig,den hab ich eben gefragt der würde ab 10 Säcke zu seinen Shop Preisen auch nochmal runter gehen,als könnt man da später auch mal ne Pellets,Tiggernuss und Partikel Aktion machen.




EDITE,hab gerade das Adjusta Pod für 50€ bestellt,fertig....das muss die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen!

Habs per Nachname bestellt,für 8€ Aufpreis,ich hoffe die 8€ lohnen sich,sonst muss ich nächstes WE in Gottes Namen aufs Karpfen fischen verzichten.

So ich hau mal ab,Ciao


----------



## robinhood23 (15. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

und hat sich was ergeben


----------



## snorreausflake (15. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> EDITE,hab gerade das Adjusta Pod für 50€ bestellt,fertig....das muss die nächsten 2 Jahre reichen!
> 
> Habs per Nachname bestellt,für 8€ Aufpreis,ich hoffe die 8€ lohnen sich,sonst muss ich nächstes WE in Gottes Namen aufs Karpfen fischen verzichten.
> 
> So ich hau mal ab,Ciao


Das reicht bestimmt Ist vorallem ne schöne Transporttasche mit bei,da hau ich immer noch meine Swinger und Bissanzeiger mit rein:q
Wieso mußt du ohne Pod auf´s Karpfenfischen verzichten???
Ein zwei normale Faullenzer pro Rute und gut ist!
Außerdem sollte das bis Freitag ewig klappen solange das Teil Lieferbar ist


----------



## Knigge007 (15. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

@robinhood   Da ich gestern das Adjusta Pod gekauft habe bestell ich meine Pellets,Tiggernüsse und Hanf dann für mich alleine Anfang April bei CCC Bait Company, mir hat gestern jemand deren 2010er Preisliste gegeben, haben die Preise um einiges gesenkt.....egal ob Hali,Heilbut oder Schrimp Pellets kosten alle 3 schon bei einer Abnahme von nur 1kg genau 2€....

Meine Vereinskollegen bestellen selber nicht viel, die kommen max auf 6-7 Säcke und da ist der Schellhammer Rabatt so gering das ich bei CCC Bait Company für meine 30kg wohl max 2-3€ mehr bezahle............ also lohnt sich das aktuell garnicht und macht zuviel Streß !

Oder schau mal bei MB Connection die sind auch billiger wie Schellhammer,lol die sind ja sogar billiger wie alle anderen......heidabizga...1,4€ pro kg Pellets bei 25kg..looooool..... dann bestell ich da.....die sind ja billiger wie Schellhammer bei Ihrer Rabatt Aktion....da musst bei Schellhammer 40 Säcke von einer Sorte Pellets abnehmen und dann bist erst bei 1,44€ pro kg....zuhart....muss ich testen !!!
*
Hat die Pellets von MB Connection schonmal wer gehabt?*


@sonerausflake

*mag sein aber ich habe überhaupt garnichts hier !*

Und ich möcht mit Festblei und meinen neuen geilen Bissanzeigern fischen..... dat Zeugs muss doch mal getestet werden also brauch ich ein Pod,Sticks whatever....die Sticks die ich haben will gibts erst irgendwann ab April zu kaufen......Chub bringt doch ne Range an VA Bank Sticks,BuzzerBars,Stabilisatoren,Erdbohrer und alles was dazugehört raus, bei Wilkerling kannst se schon anschauen und bestellen, Fox bringt ja auch VA Sticks/Buzzers raus, im 2010er Katalog sind se schon drin, aber gibt noch keine Preise...sollen vom Preis her bei den Solar und Matrix liegen (weiß ich aus interner Quelle)......das is mir aktuell zu teuer !

Die Chub kosten die Hälfte wie die Kollegen von Solar und Co und machen nen ordentlichen Eindruck !

Ich hoffe das Pod hält wenigstens 2-3 Jahre, da ich jetzt anstatt 130€ nur 60€ ausgegeben habe kann ich gleich im April meine Freilaufrolle für meine 2. Karpfen Combo kaufen.

Wird die Baitrunner 10000 XTE A, bei meiner jetzigen-bisher einzigsten Karpfen Combo-ist die GTE-C 8000 drauf, dachte ich nehm jetzt vorsichtshalber mal eine Rolle wo etwas mehr Schnur drauf passt, dann bin ich für alle Situationen gerüstet, wiegt 5g mehr wie meine GTE-C 8000.

Dann fehlt nur noch ne Rute, da bin ich mir aber noch überhaupt nicht schlüßig was ich kaufen soll.....das es mich mittlerweile schon wieder NERVT!

Aber egal vor Mai hab ich eh kein Geld für die Rute, kann ja jetzt mit meiner Zander/Hecht Spinnrute mit 55g im Nahbereich auf Karpfen gehen, dann hab ich fürs erste meine 2 Karpfen Ruten....muss ja nicht immer ne Karpfen Rute sein !


----------



## snorreausflake (15. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> @sonerausflake
> ...


Unter normalen Bedinungen hält das bestimmt Habs jetz auch schon einige Jahre, zwar geh ich net so oft Karpfenfischen wie andere, dafür geh ich mit meinem Angelzeug net grad zimperlich um:q

Also ich hab mir letztes Jahr die Warrior ES geholt in 3 Lbs, wird auch immer wieder gern empfohlen


----------



## Knigge007 (15. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wenn ich eine Fox nehme dann auf jeden Fall die Euro Warrior, soviel teurer ist se ja nicht!


Bin jetzt grad echt erstaunt von den Preisen bei MB Connection.

Muss Ihm doch mal ne PN schreiben ob er bei 6-8 Säcken nochmal runter geht......


Das nächst geile ist, die Firma ist nichtmal 20km von meinem Wohnort entfernt, das ist ja super duper.......Schellhammer wär 65km entfernt....aber die sind eh viel zu teuer.

Der bei MB Connection verlangt bei 25kg Hartmais nur 50Cent......schon lustig.....sind ja genau die gleichen Pellets wie die von Schellhammer.....haha.....da siehste mal was Schellhammer Gewinn macht....MBConnection verkauft im Jahr wohl nichtmal 15% von dem was Schellhammer vertickt....und sind bei den Pellets trotzdem billiger....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so nach dem ich di,mi gefüttert habe und heute pause gemacht habe werde ich von morgen -so am wasser sein.

achso gefüttert wurden natürlich die scoberry


----------



## Knigge007 (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ja logo die Scoberry....die hau ich bis in ner Stunde auch in See...

Man bin ich müde...war bis 2:30Uhr wach....und hab noch das spleißen geübt....am Anfang bin ich fast durchgedreht...bis ich bei cipro.de die Anleitung gelesen und gesehen habe...habs dann 4-5x gemacht jetzt gehts im 0 , nix....spleißen is echt geilöööömat

Bis ich mal gerafft habe das beim Safty Clip von Fox de Wirbel eingerastet werden muss hats auch ne Weile gedauert.....hab die T Stecker erst garnicht bemerkt....das is ja schon ein gefriemel.....mit Wurstfingern kriegst das T-Steckerchen auch nicht da rein, abe hab ja zum Glück keine....hehe


Kollegedenkt bestimmt ich bin nich ganz dicht.....soviel Zeugs wie ich mitnehme hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schleie! (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also wenn ich weg Karpfenangeln gehe is mein Auto immer bis oben hin voll, nen 4er Golf.


----------



## KaiAllround (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Job bei mir auch so, wenn ich Anglen gehe denken meine Nachbarn ich ziehe um|supergri


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ist bei mir auch so, wenn ich zum angeln losfahre undalles eingeladen habe, stehen die nachbarn immer alle da, taschentuch in der hand #h und sektflasche in der anderen, weil sie denken...... endlich haut der typ ab 
aber nix da, ich komme wieder .....#h


----------



## colognecarp (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei uns auch, bis wirklich oberste Kotz grenze #d

Da wird tetris gespielt


----------



## colognecarp (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Was da liegt ist nur meine Hälfte, die andere ist schon im Auto :q


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich glaube das ist bei uns alle so  wenn ich zu zweit fahre mit einem kumpel für 2-3 nächte haben wir soviel bei das wir ein zweites auto brauchen. mein wagen ist bis unters dach voll und ich fahre ein ford mondeo kombi. da passt viel rein aber zelte, boot, aussenborder, uten etc brauchen viel platz.


----------



## colognecarp (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Das ist schon immer Hammer was da zusammen kommt, man will auch auf nichts verzichten müssen. Das Boot was wir haben ist zum Glück nicht groß und geht auch noch rein, bin mal gespannt wie der Trolly da noch rein soll den ich bestellt hab


----------



## Spinnfisch (19. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hier gebt euch das mal!  2 komplette karpfenausrüstungen mit zelt, boot, usw. in einen ford fiesta. ich habe als beifahrer dann ein 20 mal 20cm sichtfenster und der fahrer sieht mich nicht mehr.


----------



## MrTom (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi
Keine Ahnung was ihr alles mitnehmt, aber ich bekomme alles für eine Woche auf die Rückbank und Beifahrersitz.

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/6510/dscf1432qe.jpg

Da hatte ich schon das grosse Challenger mit ex. Überwurf dabei, wenn ich nur ein Brolly mitnehme hab ich nochmehr Platz.
Überlegt doch einfach mal wenn ihr wieder nach Hause kommt was ihr alles nicht gebraucht habt. 

mfg Thomas


----------



## Schleie! (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich brauche eig doch zu 80% alles, was ich mitnehme. mein zelt braucht eben schon unheimlich viel platz (Ehmanns Hot Spod 2-mann), dann meine große tasche (mit allen popup´s, dip´s, kleidung, rigbag, tacklebox, lampen, bivvytable ect.)
dann stuhl, liege, abhakmatte, wiegesack, rodpod, ruten, kescher, boilies, gaskocher, manchmal zeltheizung, dann eine foodbag und noch der schlafsack.


----------



## robinhood23 (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Schleie! schrieb:


> mit allen popup´s, dip´s,


 wie viele nimmst du den mit *g


----------



## Schleie! (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

das sind in etwa 4 dips und 8 popups.


----------



## robinhood23 (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

das geht ja noch *g


----------



## Schleie! (20. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ja eben.
was fischiges, was fruchtiges, dann etwas schokoladiges/nussiges und etwas gewürziges/scharfes.
bei den popups isses genauso, nur eben auch verschiedene größen und farben.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mh das ist wen wir ne woche mal kurtz gehn 

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/1183/tackel2.jpg

so konnte die ersten fische  auf unsere baits fangen 

von 5 fischen fing ich 4 auf scoberry

was mir gefällt an den murmeln ist, das sie sich in schichten auflösen.

bei den pop ups bin ich entäuscht sie haben nicht genug auftrip um einen 2er haken zu lupfen.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

na mensch,.. das sieht ja genau so aus wie bei mir und meinen kumpel wenn ich mal 3 nächte drausen bin.  mhh,.. mit den pop ups ist ja nicht so klasse,.. aber wenn sie auf dem boden liegen hat der karpfen leichteres spiel um die einzusaugen durch den auftrieb. wenn nicht,.. dann sollten ich sie vielleicht noch mal 2-3 minuten in die microwelle legen. dann haben sie vielleicht mehr auftrieb.
gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

ich habe letzte Woche Freitag nichts gefangen(hatte aber auch keine Partikel nichts dabei, wir werden morgenfrüh nochmal gehen, Wasser müsst ja mittlerweile etwas wärmer sein, Seen sind ja erst 1,5 Wochen aufgetaut......denk im Laufe spätestens der nächsten 10 Tage gehts langsam aber sicher los das die Fische endlich mal aus Ihren Winterebehausungen kommen.

Werde diesesmal auch viel mehr anfüttern und nicht über 6 Stunden hinweg nur 6-7 Tennisball große Kugeln rausschmeissen wo max 15 Boilies drin sind.....naja habe halt dne Ratschlag von nem anderen Angler befolgt, werd ich ab sofort nich mehr machen und selber ausprobieren.


@Ronny meine Scoberry Popis schwimmen, hatte letztens einen dran gemacht, nur ob die am Schneemann schwimmen weiß ich nicht.


Habe mal ne Frage eben wegen den Popis.....


Man macht ja ein Blei ans Rig weil der Popup sonst ja das komplette Rig hochzieht......frag mich grad wie weit vom Grund Ihr den Popup anbietet.....oder ist das egal......hab gedacht ich machs mal so das der Popup ca 8cm vom Grund weg ist.

Ändert Ihr den Abstand zum Grund auch mal zb im Schlamm etwas mehr......oder bietet Ihr den Popi immer in der gleichen Höhe an, wenn ja in welcher ungefähr ?


Ich habe halt n normales Klemmblei rangemacht, aber das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, weil wie ich bemerkt habe geflochtene Schnur doch sehr sehr anfällig ist und sehr schnell beschädigt wird, was klemmt Ihr da ran dieses teure Tungsten Knetblei (gibts da nichts anderes billigeres) ?


Achso genau, habe als ich gestern meine ersten 2 Rigs selber gebunden habe bemerkt das wenn ich das Rig über meinen Finger lege und so den Haken nach oben ziehe das sich der Haken manchmal nicht in Richtung Finger also in Richtung der Lippe vom Fisch gedreht hat.....wenn das der Fall ist muss ich das Rig wohl nochmal neu binden ????

Taugt der Test überhaupt was, und woher kommt dass das sich manche selbstgebundene Rigs nicht Richtung Lippe/Finger drehen was hab ich da falsch gemacht ?

Da bin ich selber draufgekommen, dachte das müsst ja ca gleich sein wie wenn der Fisch den Köder im Maul hat und Ihn ausspuckt....wie gesagt ich denke halt das es so ungefähr was aussagt aber ob das stimmt.....#c#c#c#c;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hast du den test mit boilie am haar gemacht?


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wie meinst bei meinem " Rig-Finger geh an die Lippe" Test (loool) ?


NE aber hab ein 5g Drop Shot Blei drangehängt,wird wohl bissle schwerer sein aber dachte Hauptsache es hängt was dran.

So bin mal ~2std weg, Pfiate


----------



## Spinnfisch (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

was fürn rig hasten genommen? beim einfachen no knot musste drauf achten, dass das haar vom schenkel weg zeigt und das vorfach in richtung hakenspitze aus dem öhr austritt, dann dürfte da nix schief gehen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also zwecks poper die auftrips kraft ist zu wenig,wen ich nen 2er haken dran habe kommt er mir nicht hoch.

also ich fische meistens um die 3-7cm aufgepopt je nach gewässer bedingungen.

zwecks beschwerung kommt bei mir ein blei schrott dran


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

N ganz normales Rig hab ich gemacht nur mit Vorfachmaterial und Haken ohne Schnick Schnack....habe bemerkt das wenn ich mehr oder weniger oft Umwicklungen beim NoKnot mache das sich der Haken anderst verhält(wie viel macht Ihr )......aber was ich falsch gemacht habe wo der Haken sich nicht Richtung /Finger gedreht hat weil ich nicht....

Hab alle gleich gebunden...halt so wie es die Videos von Fox bei YouTube zeigen.....kann nur am wickeln selber gelegen haben oder das ich das Haar eventuell mal nicht genau mittig am Hakenschenkel hatte....i dont know...

Das größte Problem hatte ich mit den Arma Haken von Fox...da hab ichs irgendwie nich hinbekommen das sich der Haken dreht....der hat ja nen 2mm längeren Schenkel wie der aFox Series 2 mit dem hats geklappt....und mehr Wicklungen hab ich auch versucht...naja egal wird mit der Zeit schon besser werden.

Das mit den Popups is aber schon komisch, meine bzw mal der den ich aus der Dose geholt habe hatte Auftrieb, muss morgen mal n Schneemann machen, bin gespannt ob der dann auch noch schwimmt, wenn nicht werd ichs Christian auf jeden Fall sagen !

Wenn se nicht schwimmen kann man die für 1-2 Minuten in die Micro legen ?

Auf volle Wattzahl oder ?



Morgen geh ich das erste mal richtig auf Karpfen, diesmal hab ich Grunffutter Hanf,Weizenkörner Leinsaat,Haferflocken Salz Maggi und Paniermehl dabei außer der Hartmais is noch nich fertig aber da gibbets ja Dosenmais....nich so wie letztesmal das war ******** nur mit Grundfutter und Dosenmais und paar Baits..... und ich hör auch nich mehr auf die anderen Angler mal nicht wenns um die Mixe geht !!!!!!!

Der eine meinte zu mir ich soll max 3 Ballen ins Wasser schmeissen...*weiß nicht is das nich zu wenig wenn man morgens anfängt (ich weiß bei kaltem Wasser weniger wie im Sommer) ?*


Gruß


----------



## karpfenmick (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

|supergriwen ich nen 2er Haken dran habe kommt er mir nicht hoch.

Wenn das der Ferkelfahnder sieht #c

Gruß Micha


----------



## Knigge007 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

haha.....was die Leute immer denken....hardcore|supergri


----------



## jkc (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi, mal so eine Frage, wie hast Du die Popis denn angeködert?
Kann mir vorstellen, dass die Pop Ups ihre Auftriebskraft verlieren, wenn sie durchstochen werden, weil dann Wasser eindringt...

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

jkc @ ja das habe ich, habe popis von solar,nutrabaits,und sogar pelzer baits und da habe ich die probleme nicht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also da ist nix drin, von der konsesten,duft u.s.w sind sie top lagen ca 12stunden im wasser.

aber vom auftrieb echt entäuscht,wen ein 20iger pop up noch nicht mal nen 2er haken  anheben kann.

weleicht habe ich auch nur pech gehabt mit den popern,habe dan eben1 1/2 drauf gemacht dan wars genug auftrip.


----------



## colognecarp (23. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> also da ist nix drin, von der konsesten,duft u.s.w sind sie top lagen ca 12stunden im wasser.
> 
> aber vom auftrieb echt entäuscht,wen ein 20iger pop up noch nicht mal nen 2er haken  anheben kann.
> 
> weleicht habe ich auch nur pech gehabt mit den popern,habe dan eben1 1/2 drauf gemacht dan wars genug auftrip.



Warum fischt du auch einen 2er Haken an nem 20iger Popup |kopfkrat

Ich komme da mit einem 4-6er gut zurecht, der dreht sich doch viel besser


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



karpfenmick schrieb:


> Wenn das der Ferkelfahnder sieht #c



Hat er schon 

Und das Problem ist sicherlich für jeder*Mann* absolut nachvollziehbar...:m


Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wen ich nen 2er haken dran habe kommt er mir nicht hoch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

colognecarp @ bin kein freund von kleinen haken 

_*Honeyball@ mh eigentlich wars anderst gemeint wetr ward en die pätze *_


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (23. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich war heute auch mal etwas angeln auf unsere rüssler aber kann man in unseren gewässern noch voll vergessen. der pop up den ich von sb habe haben ohne probleme meinen haken ob gehalten. glaub,.. musste sogar 2 oder 3 gr ran machen um ihn aus zu tarieren. habe ich bei pelzer und co sonst nicht gehabt. diese hatten nicht soviel auftrieb.


----------



## Schleie! (27. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so, habe heut auf der messe auch meine baits abgeholt.
schade fand ich nur, dass die alle die selbe braune farbe haben. hätte gedacht, dass die salmon etwas heller sind.

hab auch noch kräftig beim nollert eingekauft, und ein bisschen was bei x-treme baits.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=64534
> 
> _*Honeyball@ mh eigentlich wars anderst gemeint wetr ward en die pätze *_



Na wer wohl.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so konnte wieder 3 karpfen kurtz zum landgang überreden gefangen auf scoberry


----------



## Schleie! (28. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

und wie groß?
wieviel/wie lange haste angefüttert?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ohne vorfüttern war ein spontan tripp alles steht in den karpfen fängen 2010


----------



## Fury87 (30. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wann wird die Nächste Sammelbestellung gemacht? |kopfkrat Ich wäre dann sofort dabei!


----------



## Schleie! (30. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Vorerst sind ja die meisten eingedeckt.
Denke mal im August/September, eher denke ich nich nicht.


----------



## Spinnfisch (30. März 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hatte gestern den einzigen biss auf scoberry(leider nur ne brasse)
 - mais wurde ignoriert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so konnte wieder 3 fische  auf sb baits fangen 

http://img704.*ih.us/img704/8663/oberdischingen111.jpg


----------



## Schleie! (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

bei uns fängt man momentan leider nur auf 14er boilies, 18er ignorieren sie scheinbar noch.
aber ich schätze, dass ich in ca 3 wochen dnan auch auf die SB umgestiegen bin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hehe bei mir gehn sie langsam aus 

was ich persönlich merke ist das ich nur relativ grosse fische fange ab 7kg.

also keine satzer


----------



## colognecarp (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hehe bei mir gehn sie langsam aus
> 
> was ich persönlich merke ist das ich nur relativ grosse fische fange ab 7kg.
> 
> also keine satzer



Kleinere bekommen deinen Haken garnichts ins Maul :q:q:q


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

colognecarp  fische immer mit 2er haken und 18-24 murmeln und auf die sb konnte ich noch keinen unter 12pf fangen.

mit anderen baits fang ich immer satzer,selbe montage alles


----------



## colognecarp (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

War nur ironisch gemeint


----------



## Schleie! (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

haste da jetzt bishger alle auf scoberry gefangen, oder auch welche auf red spice fish?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hab nur die scoberry die red spice gehören meinem kumpel 

colognecarp  war schon klar , beim nächsten mal geht die ganze sache schneller. 
 dan bist denke ich auch am bord mit den baits.


----------



## colognecarp (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

könnte gut sein  hab aber jetzt grade einen kleiner bestellung bei sb gemacht und roll selber was ab und es liegen noch 13-14kg in der Gefriertruhe.
Ich werd mich dann spontan entscheiden wenn es nochmal zur sache geht


----------



## robinhood23 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

meine 10kg schlummern noch ... bin noch nicht einmal an wasser gekommen


----------



## BARSCH123 (5. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

bei mir schlummern auch noch 5 kg  #6 

LG


----------



## Knigge007 (6. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> bei mir schlummern auch noch 5 kg  #6
> 
> LG




Moin,

aber nicht von uns oder hat dir jemand welche gegeben ?


Ich habe bisher nur 1kg oder so von meinen 20 verbraucht, weil bald 10 Vereinskollegen meinte Murmeln taugen bei uns aktuell überhaupt nichts und wenn seien die etwas groß, meinten alle ab Anfang Mai soll ichs erst wieder damit versuchen.....

Werds aber übermorgen wieder mal mit Murmeln probieren...und ein Murmelplatz machen und ein Hartmais Platz, würds denen schon ganz gerne zeigen das Murmeln bei uns auch jetzt schon fangen....das wär ganz geil.....sowieso meinen so gut wie alle das Vanilleboilies bei uns generell am besten gehen würden, naja ich will sowieso nich mitm Strom mitlaufen.....mitlaufen war sowieso noch nie meins, egal bei was !!!

Auf jeden Fall werde ich am Mittwoch mir mal 1-2 Stunden Zeit nehmen und den Angelplatz ausloten, das hat so kein Wert....außer wir fischen am Seerosenfeld da würd ich die Montage dann so 1-2m vom Ausenrand des Feldes hinschmeissen.

*Muss ich im Seerosenfeld ne Schlagschnur dran machen ? *

Ich denk ja stark sollte ich überhaupt was fangen das die Karpfen auf geradem Wege nen Abgang mitten ins Feld anvisieren......

Wenn ja Schlagschnur wie dick ?


Die Montage bzw das Rig hätte ich dann komplett ins PVA Netz reingepackt damit da nichts hängen bleibt beim absinken, oder hätte auch noch solche Maismehl "Bollen" da die mal in nem Packet als Verpackungsmaterial dabei waren, reicht das nicht aus wenn ich da 1-2 stück nehme und die um meinen Haken "klebe" (Auflösezeit ca 1,5 min habs schonmal im kalten Wasser ausprobiert) ?


----------



## rob (6. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

servus knigge!
wen du mit einer monofilen schnur fischt, würde ich bei seerosen eine geflochtene schlagschnur vorschalten.
die geflochtene schneidet durch binsen, schilf und seerosen, aber auch nur bedingt.wenn er dir voll ins feld abhaut wird es ebenso mit der geflochtenen schwierig.
lg rob


----------



## Knigge007 (6. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

jo ich habe Mono druf...Geflecht hab ich nur die 10lbs PowerPro da....also die 0,15er....reicht das oder soll ich da lieber ne 0,19er kaufen reichen ja 10m.


Kollegen haben schon gesagt das ich an einigen Angelpätzen  gleich Druck ausüben muss weil die Karpfen jedesmal irgendwo ins "Gebüsch" abhauen wollen.....denk ich werd deswegen und auch weil in unseren 4 Baggerseen sehr viele Muscheln sind nächstes mal ne 0,35er Mono kaufen und keine 0,30er wie aktuell, halt wegem Abrieb.

Aber die Shimano Technium werd ich auf keinen Fall mehr kaufen.....das is ja n Drahtseil !!!
Weiß garnicht wieso die Schnur im Vergleich zu allen anderen außer Stroft so "teuer" ist....deren Durchmesser Angaben stimmen auch nicht..meine 0,30er is ~0,32 und die 10kg sind auch mehr als gelogen....komm nie mehr wie auf 5-knappe 6kg egal mit welchem Knoten, mit dem Zugtest Ergebnis bin ich ja nicht alleine wie man im KS nachlesen kann.

Klar 6kg reichen, aber ich kauf nicht umsonst ne knapp 10kg Schnur, dann will ich das auch wenigstens zu 80% haben, find ich schon ne Mega Sauerei wie hier die Leute verarscht werden....*und keiner sagt was !*


----------



## colognecarp (6. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Knigge

Ich halte mich meinstens auch immer von den vermeintlichen Hot spots fern, da ist mir meistens zu viel los. Lass dir nicht so ein Käse erzählen das dein Boilie nicht funktioniert, das ist meistens eine reine glaubensfrage.
Im Grunde frisst der Karpfen eh alles und die Murmeln von Sb fangen ihren Fisch auch in deinem Pool, jede Wette, du musst nur dran bleiben 

Zur Technum, ich habe mit beiden lange gefischt also mit der normalen und jetzt mit der Tribial. Was ich bis jetzt beobachten konnte ist das die normale Technium mehr zum Drall neigt als die Tribial, das Ergebniss wird aber ein bischen verfälscht weil ich die Normale meistens mit dem Boot abgelgt hatte und dadurch viel druck auf die Schnur kam.Die Leine ist schon sehr zufalässig, grade wenn du vor Geäst fischst und große Fische zu erwarten sind


----------



## Knigge007 (6. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

jo ich las mir da auch nich reinreden....*ich machs so wie ich denke das es am besten sei !*

Ich habe auch die Tribal aber die ist so dermaßen hart, das mag ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht, vorallem beim Knoten machen merkt man das ganz extrem.....es ist jetzt nach 3x fischen zwar besser geworden aber will nächstes mal trotzdem ne andere Schnur mit den Eigenschaften er Technium.

Jetzt hab ich mal noch knapp 2 Rollenfüllungen...das langt vorerst.


Bin ja auch noch Anfänger und da will ich auch andere Sachen ausprobieren.


----------



## Schleie! (7. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also ich fische auch sehr sehr oft an nem Seerosenfeld, und ich kann dir sagen, wenn der Karpfen da reinrennt, isses egal, was für schnur du dran hast, es ist zwecklos. und wenn er nur "am rande" drankommt, bekommste ihn mit ner monoschnur da auch raus. also meiner erfahrung nach bringt eine geflochtene nichts.
hab heute morgen erst wieder abreißen müssen, weil einer gemeint hat, er müsse geradewegs reindüsen, obwohl diese rute ca 15m neben dem seerosenfeld lag, was noch nicht an der oberfläche zu sehen ist.
leider war das heute morgen gegen 5uhr auch der einzige biss, mal abgesehn von ner klodeckel-brachse gestern um ca 23uhr...
und es war arschkalt, nachts um 1 war meine abhakmatte steifgefroren...wahnsinn.


----------



## Schleie! (8. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hat denn jetzt schonmal jemand mit den Red Spice Fish gefischt??


----------



## karpfenmick (8. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

3 Ansitze übernacht, bisher null Fisch.Weder Spice noch Scobeery haben Interesse geweckt.4 Tage über Ostern -war aber auch schiet Wetter.Morgen startet der nächste Versuch bis Sonntag.Wird schon klappen ..Köder sollten sie ja jetzt kennen.

gruß Micha


----------



## Der-Hechter (8. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo!
Wie sind denn diese Scoberrys so? Die härte? Hatte mal die roten Birdfoods und die waren hart und nicht rot sondern braun. Könnte vllt jemand eine Nahaufnahme hochladen auf der man die Boilies besser sieht als auf der HP ?
Wäre cool


----------



## Knigge007 (8. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,


die SB Scoberrys sind weich halten aber trotzdem im Wasserglastest ca 1,5 Tage.....die geben schon nach wenigen Minuten im Wasser ne ganz dünne "schleimige" weiße Schicht ab....also der Boilie löst sich in Schichten auf über mehrere Stunden hinweg.....aber das sind nur ganz ganz kleine Schichten...die Murmel war nach 18 Stunden nichmal nen halben Millimeter kleiner und immer noch genau so rund wie am Anfang.

Im Vergleich dazu sind die Red Spice Fisch, richtig hart.... die halten auch etwas länger als die Scoberry, die haben auch ein ganz anderes Auflösungs Verhalten...



Gruß


----------



## Der-Hechter (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Okay danke! Das klingt schon mal sehr gut!  Jaa die werden es wohl werden. 
Gruß


----------



## Knigge007 (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

*
@Der-Hechter*


Wenn du Böcke hast kannst du bei unserer nächsten Sammelbestellungsaktion mitbestellen, wir werden auf jeden Fall immer bei SuccessfulBaits bestellen !

Wir haben mal geplant jeden Frühling eine Aktion zu machen (nächstes Jahr aber min 4-5 Wochen früher) und mindestens 1x übers Jahr verteilt.....ich denk wir werden im Juni wieder so ne Aktion machen spätestens im Juli, dann mal schauen aber denk ich werd diesmal dann gleich 40-50kg kaufen das sollte dann bis Frühjahr 2011 reichen.....hoff ich zumindest mal....

Wir haben für den Scoberry in Natur Pur 4€(normal 5,6).....für die Travellers 4,57€(5,7) und für die chemisch konservierten 4,7€(7,96)) bezahlt... + 2 Gläser Popups Gratis ab 20kg Bestellmenge...

Is dann doch einiges günstiger als im Einzelkauf.


----------



## Fury87 (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich würde dann auch gerne Mitbestellen! Also wenn ihr diese sommer bestellen wollt, wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## flasha (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich wäre diesmal auch gerne dabei.


----------



## tinca_tinca (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,
ich habs zuletzt leider auch verpasst, 2 Tage zu spät im Forum unterwegs gewesen, wäre also auch dabei, je eher, desto besser.

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Fury87 (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also es scheinen ja sehr viele mitzumachen! Dann können wir das doch schon jetzt in Angriff nehmen,oder? Also wenn wir genug leute zusammen bekommen! Und die würden sich ganz sicher finden lassen!


----------



## Schleie! (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Du brauchst *mindestens* eine Abnahmemenge von 500kg, und ich glaube nicht, dass ihr 3 die schon zusammenbekommt 
Lasst die Leute doch jetzt erstmal mit den Knödeln fischen, mensch xD
Ich hatte die noch ned einmal im Wasser, weil bei uns fressen die Viecher momentan nur kleine 14mm und Hartmais ect. 

Denke Juli ist dann eine gute Zeit, dann kann man sich für den Herbst noch abdecken, und bis dahin sollten die meisten ihre Knödel auch verfischt haben.


----------



## Knigge007 (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Eben so siehts aus, ich habe von meinen 20kg Baits noch 19kg da......und hab noch 10kg andere Murmeln da....ich war zwar schon 5x beim ansitzen und gehe dieses WE wieder aber ich las meine Murmeln bis ende April Anfang Mai komplett zuhause.

Wir haben zwar noch ne andere Adresse wo wir nur 100kg abnehmen müssten und die schon für 4€ kriegen würden anstatt 7,5€ aber wie gesagt wir sind aktuell alle gut eingedeckt, und ich mach keine Aktion wenn ich nich selber was will.....das is mir viel zuviel Arbeit...für nix !

Jeder hat die Chance gehabt mitzubestellen......denk viele wollten erstmal sehen ob das ganze überhaupt klappt und jeder sein Zeugs bekommt.

Wie Schleie schon sagte unter 500kg brauchst egal wo erst garnicht ankommen...außer es is Vitamin-B im Spiel....vorher geht nichts mit Rabatten....vielleicht im Cent Bereich ja aber das wars dann.....wir haben bei 15 Bait Firmen nachgefragt.

Alle 33 Leute die letztes mal mitbestellt haben haben gemeint Sie würden im Sommer wieder mitbestellen.... ich selber werde nächstes mal mindestens die doppelte Menge nehmen, wahrscheinlich sogar 50-60kg...anstatt 20kg....paar Leute aus meinem Verein werden diesmal auch mitbestellen, dann sollten wir eventuell ne Tonne zusammen kriegen, dann können wir auf jeden Fall 3 Sorten nehmen anstatt "nur" 2.....denk das lockt dann auch noch den ein oder anderen, weil letztes mal haben auch n paar abgesagt weil wir Sorten genommen haben die die nicht wollten.

Das mit meiner Partikel Connection sieht auch ganz gut aus, da könnt Ihr dann zu euren Murmeln noch alle Partikel die es so gibt mitbestellen....ist die gleiche Ware wie die wo Schellhammer/CommonBait hat (habs aber nicht von Schelle...) nur ists über mich ein bissle billiger...aber jetzt mal abwarten bis min mitte Juni, vorher lauft nix...mal nix mit Murmeln !


----------



## Der-Hechter (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wäre auch dabei  aber allzu lange darf es dann nicht dauern!


----------



## Knigge007 (9. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich habs gesagt vor ende Juni geht nichts, und das wird auch so bleiben !

Wer von den neuen Leuten nicht solange warten kann, muss sich wo anderst Boilies besorgen oder halt 30-40% mehr hinlegen, zumal Ihr euch garnicht vorstellen könnt wieviel Arbeit so eine Aktion mit über 30 Leuten macht.....und "150" die wollen und dann doch nicht und dich jeden Tag mit PNs bombardieren das du spätestens jeden 2. Tag dein PN Postfach leeren musst weils nix mehr rein passt.....da würden die meisten das Handtuch werfen, und ich machs auch noch für Lau !

Is nich böse gemeint.


*Und sowieso gibts ab nächstes mal nichts mehr unter 10kg bzw bei den Travellers sinds dann 10,5kg !*


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

die scoberry sind geil... schaut ma in aktuelle karpfenfänge


----------



## Schleie! (12. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So, habe gerade die ersten unserer Red Spice Fish gefüttert. Mal sehen, ob sich am Wochenende was auf die Knoblauchfreunde tut.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (12. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

war am wochenende auch mit den baits von sb unterwegs. leider hat mir das wetter einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht so das das wetter ins negative gerutscht ist. von den baits an sich kann ich nur den aufbau beschreiben beim aufbrechen der baits. und da kann ich nur sagen "" HAMMERGEIL"" !!!! etwas verglecihbares gutes hatte ich in den letzten jahren nicht in der hand gehabt. 

also knigge,.. wenn dann die zeit in juni oder juli wieder rann ist vergiss mich nicht bei der bestellung und wir alle sollten denn die tonne zusammen knacken.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

jo wenn die wo letztes mal alle mitbestellt haben selber jeder bissle mehr nimmt kriegen wir so scho locker 800kg zusammen.

Am Samstag muss ich erstmal für 140€ fett Pellets, Tiggernüsse, Hartmais und Hanf einkaufen, kanns kaum verwaaaaata das i endlich mol des Zeugs do han......wir wollten eigentlich scho letzten Samstag gehen, aber grrrr koine Moneta keht......

Und noch diesen Monat kauf ich mir das Seahawk 2 Schlauchboot für nen Fufi mit Paddel und ner geilen double Dings Bums Pumpe !

Die schwulen Teig Kugeln auswerfen kotzt mich tierisch an...da gibst dir Mühe wie Sau das du ne Wolke hinkriegst und schnell lockendes Zeugs drin hast (nur Natur, sowieso nich viel), und musst die scheiss Kugeln nachher so fest zusammen drücken weil se sonst beim auswerfen in Tausend Krümmel zerfallen und niemals da ankommen wo se sollten........dann hats die ********....fahr ich mitm Boot raus und mach nen schönen Teppich mit ganz lockerem Futter und paar Partikel und/oder paar Murmeln, hab jetzt alles probiert wenig Wasser viel...bringt alles nix, mal nicht wie ich das haben will....und von ner Wolke...ohje keine Spur.....ich möcht das halt haben weil ich nich anfüttern kann außer dann wenn ich ansitze.


Wie macht Ihr das eigentlich ?

Ich weiß das Ronny nur mit Partikel fischt also ohne Teig, aber der futtert auch immer paar Tage vorher an, wollt erst ne Spodrute und Rolle kaufen, aber da komm ich mitm Boot bedeutend billiger weg und besser find ichs auch wegem Montage auslegen und sowieso seh ich vom Boot aus auch mal die guten Stellen, bei uns ischs jo oft nur paar Meter tief da siehste ja bis aufn Grund, aktuell sind die Seen so klar das wir letzte Woche auf 4,6m Tiefe jedes Steinchen aufm Grund gesehen haben, das is dann schon ends geil !

Ich geh morgen in die Bäckerei, und frag ob ich öfters mal alte hartes Brot haben kann, der fischt selber und is im Verein wo mein Onkel Vorstand ist.....hoffe ich krieg da immer bissle was....dann kauf ich kein Grundfutter mehr und machs mir selber......hehe nich so wie Ihr denkt.....Ihr Schweine......sodale ich geh Heja macht, laber eh nur noch Nonsens daher was keinen interessiert......Pfiate Gott Ihr Freaks.....


----------



## colognecarp (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Die Zauberzutat heißt, achtung trommelwirbel: Haferflocken !!


----------



## Schleie! (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Milchpulver, das gibt ne schöne Wolke.

Ich mach meine Futterballen fei auch schön fest, und dann mit der Zwille raus damit. Aber ich will nicht ganz so eine extreme wolke haben wie du. mir ist es wichtiger, dass es sich am grund ablegt und die karpfen es dann quasi über nacht aufsuchen. genauso, wie meine boilies.


----------



## colognecarp (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Das mit der Wolkenbildeung hat sich nach kurzer Zeit eh verflüchtigt, ich hab da auch schon viel mit Milch und dem ganzen zeug rum gemacht aber zum direkten Run nach dem ausbringen ist es nie gekommen, meist doch erst stunden später ! Das flockige aufliegen auf dem gewässerboden wie schleie schon sagte ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als ne tolle Wolke beim ausbringen


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

joor,.. also das kommt immer drauf an wie groß das gewässer ist an dem ich angeln gehe. meistens sind meine standardgewässer immer im 50 ha bereich. da nützt es nicht viel eine wolke zu haben denn die fische können das ja nun auch nicht über hunderte meter war nehmen. ( ausser den geschmack vielleicht ) dann setzte ich eher auch auf haferflocken und extrem richendes lockfutter so das ich für ne längere zeit eine hohe lockwirkung habe. an ganz kleinen gewässern ( 1-2 ha ) die ich aber kaum beangel habe ich immer mir kleine packungen vaniliesoße bei edeka gekauft diese im tiefkühler gelegt und dann am angeltag ins wasser gefeuert. so hatte ich noch etwas zeit alles gut an die plätze zu werfen die ich befischen wollte und nach etwa 30 min hat man dann eine ordentliche wolke für eine gewisse zeit. dadurch konnte ich auch schon einen schnellen erfolg erziehlen. jedoch nur in recht kleinen gewässern. bei großen gewässern zählt,... füttern füttern füttern,... und wenn du merkst es jeder macht mach es einfach umgedreht. suche dir deinen spot und beköder deine rute mit einem pva bag voll mit leckerein und ab damit an den platz. das kommt hauptsächlich an viel befischten seen bei mir auf platz eins der montagen.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

knigge  wens klappt komme ich mit meinem kumpel, 4 tage zu euch an see und  zeig dir bissl was.

zum thema füttern ich verzichte ganz auf lockfutter aus folgendem grund,satztkarpfen,brassen.


ich fang zwar weniger aber im schnitt grössere fische, und das ist mir lieber.

zu den baits  hab seit jahren nicht mehr so ein geilen frucht bait in der hand gehabt   denke mal das wir die 900kg ankratzen.


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

knigge du kriegst auch mit partikel ne geile futterwolke- hau einfach etwas melasse in die partikel. hat bei mir letzte woche super gefunzt- hatte die meisten bisse dirkt nach dem ausfahren


----------



## Schleie! (13. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



> Das flockige aufliegen auf dem gewässerboden wie Schleie schon sagte ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als ne tolle Wolke beim ausbringen



Richtig  Wenn da einer kommt, wühlt bissl rum, was meinst du, was das dann für ne schöne Wolke aufwirbelt.

Ich verwende sowieso nur jetzt im Frühjahr Futter.
Im Sommer füttere ich rein nur Knödel, eben wie Carphunter2401 auch schon sagte, wegen Brassen, Satzkarpfen ect.


----------



## Knigge007 (14. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,


hmmm gibt ja auch Melasse Pellets.....mal luaga vielleicht kauf i do no a paar Kilo.

Wollt auf jeden Fall nen kompletten Sack White Halibut Pellets kaufen, Dealer meinte sind eigentlich die perfekten Anfutter Köder für Karpfen, muss Heute Abend sowieso mal schauen was ich jetzt alles nehme.


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

lass dich nicht zu arg auf der tacklewelle mitreissen - wenn du 50 köder dabei hast bringt es dir auch nichts weil du garnet alle ausprobieren kannst.  es ist besser wenn du dich mit wenigen köder intensiv beschäftigst und deren gute und schlechte seiten kennen lernst


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (14. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

na also noch jemand meiner meinung nicht wa carphunter ?? ich sagte schon mehrfach das das die besten baits sind die ich in den letzten jahren in den händen gehalte haben. vorallem wenn man sie mal aufbrechen tut und sie genauer betrachtet im vergleich zu anderen baitherstellern.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (15. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo Danksche, i muss halt jetzt mol probiera....was was taugt....


Habe jetzt mal bei bald 15 anderen Karpfen Anglern geschaut und die fischen alle mit Teig(ist glaub bei den meisten Paniermehl oder halt gemahlenes altes Brot ein paar wenige haben billiges Grundfutter), Mais, Maden und Würmern....und alle fangen meist Satzkarpfen......

Habe ja eh gesagt das wenn meine 15kg Grundfutter aufgebraucht sind, ich sowieso keins mehr kaufen werde (die Pamperei is nix für mich)und dann mal paar Monate lang nur noch Partikel und Murmeln reinschmeisse, aber muss halt jetzt erschtmol bissle probiera, isch ja mein erstes Jahr.

Dachte eh das 50-70cm Karpfen n größeres Maul haben, aber wie ich bei meinem 55cm Fisch gesehen habe kriegt der ne 20er Murmel auch nur mit Ach und Krach ins Maul....kann also sein das die Satzer die Murmeln eventuell liegen lassen.#c#c#c


@Ronny, 

wie gesagt wenn du 4 Tage kommen willst würd ich 4 Tageskarten a 12€ kaufen....die Wochenkarte kostet 50€.


Wär geilööömat, hab ich endlich mal n richtigen Hunter bei mir, kann ich alles EINSAUGEN !

Aber wie gesagt Nachtfischen, is halt wie ne Lotterie.....wegen den Kontrolleuren aus Tübingen.... seit letztes Jahr sind die anscheinend öfters da, weil se letztes Jahr bald 20 Leute an den Zielfinger Seen erwischt haben nach 1Uhr......und unsere Seenplatte is ja nichmal 10km entfernt, dann schauen die da halt auch gleich vorbei.

Weißt ja selber beim ersten mal gibts ne Verwarnung mit 30€, beim 2. wirds nich mehr so lustig....

Wir wollten schon ne Unterschriften Aktion machen, aber viele meinen dass das nichts bringt.

Ich versteh halt nicht wieso du bei dir nachts fischen darfst und wir nicht, bzw wieso es bei euch geduldet wird (mehr isses ja sowieso nicht) und bei uns nicht....is ja beides in Ba-Wü......

Armes Deutschland echt.....selbe mitm vom Boot aus fischen...am Nachbarsee den der Reutlinger Verein gepachtet hat dürfen se vom Boot aus angeln, wir dürfens nicht.....

Anstatt die da mal im ganzen Land was einheitliches machen, aber ne dazu sind se nicht fähig.

Wer macht eigentlich so doofe Gesetze, is das die Nabu oder wer zum Geier kommt auf so nen Schmarn ?


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ja knigge das kenne ich zu gut...die ollen verbote immer der selbe mist

nachtangeln ham se hier zum glück noch net verboten aber den rest

keine liege kein feuer kein zelt mit / ohne  Boden etc pp das kann einem so auf die wurst gehen


war letzte woche trotzdem knallhart 3 tage mitm zelt am wasser naja i wann kam auch der kontrolleur der uns aber nur freundlich drauf hingewiesen hat das das nich soooo dolle ist da sonst nachher alle mitm zelt da rumgeiern ^^


----------



## Schleie! (15. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



> Dachte eh das 50-70cm Karpfen n größeres Maul haben, aber wie ich bei meinem 55cm Fisch gesehen habe kriegt der ne 20er Murmel auch nur mit Ach und Krach ins Maul....kann also sein das die Satzer die Murmeln eventuell liegen lassen.



Bist du des Wahnsinns? Ich hab schon untermaßige Karpfen auf 20er und 18er Schneeman gefangen. glaub mir, die kriegen das ohne Probleme rein, wenn sie wollen. auf 20mm Boilies fängst du Satzeier, wenn sie geschmack dran gefunden haben. brachsen bekommen die ja auch ohne probleme rein.
ich sag mal, ab 24mm bist du vor satzeiern ziemlich sicher. zumindest bei uns.


----------



## Knigge007 (15. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

^^hehe.....hab ich mir scho gedacht, das der eventuell im lebendigen Zustand sein Maul noch etwas weiten kann....aber im toten Zustand hab ich die 20er Murmel grad noch so reingekriegt....musst dann von hinten mitm Finger durchstechen weil ich se nich mehr rausgekriegt habe.....weil Karpfen mit Boilie muss ich nich unbedingt haben....



Jo jo, bei uns auch zelten is erlaubt, aber nur ohne Boden, grillen bzw Feuer dürfen wir auch keins aufm Boden machen......aber die meisten haben eh n Gaskocher dabei, von dem her is das eh Latte....


----------



## snorreausflake (16. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt Nachtfischen, is halt wie ne Lotterie.....wegen den Kontrolleuren aus Tübingen.... seit letztes Jahr sind die anscheinend öfters da, weil se letztes Jahr bald 20 Leute an den Zielfinger Seen erwischt haben nach 1Uhr......und unsere Seenplatte is ja nichmal 10km entfernt, dann schauen die da halt auch gleich vorbei.


Die Seen sind doch in Vereinshand oder kann da jeder fischen??
Wenn die Seen in Vereinshand sind was haben dann Tübinger Kontolleure bei euch verloren?

Zecks Feuer am Wasser : find ich gut so das das oft ( bei uns auch ) verboten ist:m
Zum einen hast irgendwann kein Gras mehr weil jeder sein Feuer macht zum anderen kanns im Sommer auch ganz schön gefährlich werden#t


----------



## Knigge007 (16. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Keine Ahnung, ch weiß das Nachts in unseren Landkreis Tübinger Kontrolleure an die Seen kommen...auch nach Zielfingen.....


Frag mich nich wieso, das so ist.


----------



## snorreausflake (17. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ch weiß das Nachts in unseren Landkreis Tübinger Kontrolleure an die Seen kommen...auch nach Zielfingen.....
> 
> 
> Frag mich nich wieso, das so ist.


Dann frag mal ob die bei euch überhaupt was zu melden haben|kopfkrat Würde mich doch mals tark interessieren auch wenn ich net bei euch fisch|rolleyes


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Is mir eigentlich egal ob Nachts andere Kontrolleure kommen....


----------



## snorreausflake (17. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Is mir eigentlich egal ob Nachts andere Kontrolleure kommen....


Naja mir wär´s net egal, lass mir nicht von Leuten was verbieten/sagen wenn die an dem Gewässer nix zu melden haben


----------



## Schleie! (18. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Konnte egstern erste Erfolge mit unseren Baits verzeichnen.

Hatte die Stelle mit Red Spice Fish gefüttert, und am Freitag beim letzten Füttern vorm Angeln dachte ich ach komm, tuste noch 1-2 Hände von deinen Smokey Salmon mit rein. Naja, am Samstag als ich zum Fischen rausging habe ich eine mit Red Spice, eine mit Smokey Salmon gefischt. Beide Fische (12 und 5 Pfund) habe ich auf Smokey Salmon gefangen, der Red Spice blieb ganz ruhig liegen.
Bilder gibts in Karpfenfänge 2010.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Naja mir wär´s net egal, lass mir nicht von Leuten was verbieten/sagen wenn die an dem Gewässer nix zu melden haben



loool....die Kontrolleure stehen über allen anderen, das sind de vom Land Baden Württemberg !!!

Das sei bei uns anscheinend ganz normal das die an alle unsere Gewässer hier vorbeikommen und kontrollieren(also nicht nur an unsere Seenplatte sondern an alle Seen die wir so im Landkreis haben), und das immer mehr weils immer mehr gibt de Ihre Ruten nach 1Uhr Nachts noch drin haben !

Heute Abend weiß ich aber ganz genau...wieso-weshalb-warum-Nachts die Tübinger kommen, muss sowieso beim Vorstand anrufen wegen 2-3 anderen Sachen !

*@Schleie n1,*

Bin auch schon ganz heiss, haben doch am Samstag Pellets und Co eingekauft, echt ein super netter Typ und hat nur bombenfrische Ware da !!!

Die Pellets sind keine 4 Wochen alt, Tiggernüsse sind richtig weich...kannst so essen-ungekocht/ungequellt......die Tiggers die ich bis dato kannte waren immer steinhart !

Habe jetzt 1 Sack White Halis zum anfüttern gekauft in 10-12mm (er meint auch dass das die perfekten Anfutter Pellets sind, haben gute Nährwerte aber einiges wenigr an Fett im Vergleich zu allen anderen Pellets), 1 Sack Bloody Hali Mix wo 6, 12, 16 und 20mm drin sind + 1 Sack Black Halis in 20mm die ich auch mal als Hakenköder benutze.

Dazu hab ich noch 5kg Big Black Tiggers in 10-25mm und 5kg XXL African Tiggers mit, die schmecken ähnlich wie Whiskey...die Big Black Tiggers nach Mandeln und die ganz normalen sind prutal süß....wusste ich bis dato garnich das die im Geschmack so unterschiedlich sind !

+ ne Flasche Tiggernuss Sirup, selbe Glasflasche wie se auch alle anderen haben, nur billiger.

Dazu hab ich mal 10kg normalen Melasse Mix und 10kg Anis Melasse Mix gekauft (mit Red Bait Conditioner+Anisöl), denk ich werd nur noch damit fischen und das Grundfutter dann komplett weglassen, da ist ja wirklich alles drin......und als Flavour is ja noch Brotfrucht, gefällt mir sehr vorallem der Anis Mix !

So brauch ich nicht 10 verschiedene Partikel kaufen, spart Zeit, Lagerplatz und vorallem auch Geld, auf den Preis komm ich niemals wenn ich alles selber in Sackware einkaufe und zusammen mische, never ever !

Ich glaub jetzt kanns losgehen, fehlt nur noch der Umzug direkt an die Seen !


Können wir dann wenn wir wieder ne Bait Aktion machen auch gleich Partikel und all das Zeugs mitbestellen, wenn jemand was braucht !


----------



## Syntac (19. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Servus, hab zwar nicht bei der Sammelbestellung von Euch mitgemacht (das nächste Mal aber bestimmt  ), aber trotzdem mal ne Frage. 
Habe mir die holi rhone von SB in 14mm geholt, ich finde die haben verhältnissmäßig wenig Geruch... dachte das sind mehr richtige Stinker..

Sind das evtl. ältere (kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen) oder ist das normal. Fängig sindse auf jeden Fall noch. 

Grüße!


----------



## Knigge007 (19. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So wie ich das mitbekommen habe hat SB garkein richtiges Lager, er produziert immer frisch 2x pro Woche im Winter im Sommer glaub 3-4x pro Woche, und hat nur ganz ganz wenig Lagerbestand und schaut das er die Murmeln nie länger wie 3-4 Wochen im Lager hat.

Außerdem hat SB doch ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum auf der Packung von den Murmeln und wenn da drauf steht die sind zb bis April 2011 haltbar dann kannst dir bei Herrn Heymanns sicher sein das er nicht lügt und das Packet wirklich von ner Produktion von aus April 2010 stammt !

Er achtet sehr auf Qualität deshalb verkauft er ja auch nich Tonnenweiße Murmeln an Händler bzw verkauft überhaupt ncihts an Händler, weil er so nicht garantieren kann das die Leute/Endverbraucher immer frische Murmeln kriegen, so hat er es mir damals am Telefon gesagt, und ich glaub Ihm das auch !


----------



## EmsLiga (19. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hatte gestern bei einem Kurzansitz von 12-17 Uhr mit Red Spice Fish keinen Erfolg !!!

Nix-Nada-Nothing ging |gr:

Die Stelle die ich befischt hatte ist eigentlich 100% erfolgreich aber hatte da sonst immer nur über Nacht gefischt evtl. lags daran .

Hat überhaupt von den Sammelbesteller schon einer auf RedSpiceFish was landen können ?

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## Syntac (19. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe hat SB garkein richtiges Lager, er produziert immer frisch 2x pro Woche im Winter im Sommer glaub 3-4x pro Woche, und hat nur ganz ganz wenig Lagerbestand und schaut das er die Murmeln nie länger wie 3-4 Wochen im Lager hat.
> 
> Außerdem hat SB doch ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum auf der Packung von den Murmeln und wenn da drauf steht die sind zb bis April 2011 haltbar dann kannst dir bei Herrn Heymanns sicher sein das er nicht lügt und das Packet wirklich von ner Produktion von aus April 2010 stammt !
> 
> Er achtet sehr auf Qualität deshalb verkauft er ja auch nich Tonnenweiße Murmeln an Händler bzw verkauft überhaupt ncihts an Händler, weil er so nicht garantieren kann das die Leute/Endverbraucher immer frische Murmeln kriegen, so hat er es mir damals am Telefon gesagt, und ich glaub Ihm das auch !



ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass die alt sind, lies doch bitte mal meinen Post...

Ich wollte wissen, ob Eure auch wenig Geruch haben, da ich dachte die sind intensiver


----------



## Schleie! (20. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



> Hat überhaupt von den Sammelbesteller schon einer auf RedSpiceFish was landen können ?



Das würde mich auch interesieren. ich werde am Wochenende wieder eine Nacht am See verbringen, eine Rute wieder Red Soice Fish, die andere wieder Smokey Salmon. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was abgeht.


----------



## Knigge007 (20. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Syntac schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass die alt sind, lies doch bitte mal meinen Post...
> 
> Ich wollte wissen, ob Eure auch wenig Geruch haben, da ich dachte die sind intensiver




Wir haben nur Scoberry und Red Spice Fish genommen.....du hast was ganz was anderes.....


@Emsliga

Ich werd erst Mitte Mai anfangen mit Murmeln zu fischen....


Jungs wie isn das, von unseren 110 Mitlgiedern fischen insg. nur 9 Leute auch mit Pellets davon gehen 2-3 öfters mal fischen die anderen nur selten.......bei Murmeln isses noch krasser, da haben wir nur 3-4 Leute die damit fischen und davon bin ich wohl der einzigste der A regelmäßig (1-2x pro Woche) fischen geht und B bin ich auch der einzigste der dann nicht nur "5-10" Murmeln auf sein Futterplatz macht......

Heisst ja, die Fische kennen Pellets und Murmeln so gut wie garnicht, was bedeutet das dann für mich.....ohne anfüttern geht nada oder wie ?

Oder geht das ne gewisse Zeit bis sich die Fische dran gewöhnen und die Murmeln dann annehmen ?

Kollegen meinten ohne 1-2 Tage vorher anfüttern werd ich wohl nichts fangen......


----------



## snorreausflake (21. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Syntac schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass die alt sind, lies doch bitte mal meinen Post...
> 
> Ich wollte wissen, ob Eure auch wenig Geruch haben, da ich dachte die sind intensiver


Wer sagt das die Murmeln immer extrem stark riechen müssen? Es kann sogar von Vorteil sein das die Boilies nen schwächeren Eigengeruch haben
ICh hab mir auch nen Mix gekauft von dem ich "mehr" in Sachen Geruch erhofft habe, selbst mit Flüssiglockstoff im Mix ist der Boilie sehr dezent. Es wird sich zeigen ob er Fisch bringt und dann mal testen ob ein intensiverer Boilie mehr bringt


----------



## Knigge007 (21. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jup so siehts aus, ich bin ja noch Anfänger aber habe jetzt schon an sehr sehr vielen Murmeln gerochen und festgestellt das umso hochwertiger die Murmeln sind umso dezenter bzw angenehmer sind die Gerüche, mal von Monstercrab, White Fisch und solchen speziellen Stinkern abgesehen.


Denk umso stärker Murmeln riechen umso mehr "chemische" Flavours sind drin, das sind mal meine erste Eindrücke die ich gemacht habe !


Der Scoberry von SB riecht zwar auch sehr intensiv aber sehr angenehm, wenn ich den mit den billigen süßen Murmeln von MasterBaits vergleiche, ist das ein gewaltiger Unterschied....die MasterBaits Teile mal die billigen riechen (hab auf der Messe alle Murmeln von denen begrabbelt und dran geschnuppert, die teurere Range hat nen viel dezenteren/angenehmeren Geruch)schon nicht mehr sondern stinken extremstens nach Flavourn und so nem Zeugs...... ich selber mag das halt nicht so.


----------



## Schleie! (22. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Habe soeben den 2. Beutel Red Spice fish aufgebraucht.

d.h. ich habe noch 5kg Red Spice Fish, und ca 3,5kg Smokey Salmon.
Dann hab ich noch 5kg Imperial baits Osmotic Spice, die ich mal ausprobieren werde.

Also allzuviel finde ich das jetzt nicht mehr. Wenn ich so weitermache brauch ich ja doch schon Ende Juni/Anfang Juli nachschub


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (23. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mahlzeit leute,...
also es kann ja jeder glauben was er gerne mag aber ich bin mir mehr als 1000% sicher das meine murmel frisch sind. wenn du meinst deine sind nicht frisch denn zerbreche doch mal deine murmeln und vergleiche sie mit anderen. ( pelzer, starbait, dd etc. ) und dann kannst du ja entscheiden . falls eine sammelbestellung hier nicht mehr zusammen kommen würde wäre ich mir trotzdem bewusst nur noch die murmeln von sb zu kaufen. sie riechen hammer geil,.. sind nur aus mehlen was man erkennen kann wenn man sie aufbrechen tut und und es ist einfach mal top.  ihr dürft auch nicht den winter vergessen. bei uns beißen sie eher gerade auf mais. und die zeit wo ich persönlich fischige baits benutze kommt erst noch. also nicht so grießgrämig sein und vertrauen in den köder. nicht immer alles schlecht reden.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Syntac (23. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



kleinerkarpfen schrieb:


> mahlzeit leute,...
> also es kann ja jeder glauben was er gerne mag aber ich bin mir mehr als 1000% sicher das meine murmel frisch sind. wenn du meinst deine sind nicht frisch denn zerbreche doch mal deine murmeln und vergleiche sie mit anderen. ( pelzer, starbait, dd etc. ) und dann kannst du ja entscheiden . falls eine sammelbestellung hier nicht mehr zusammen kommen würde wäre ich mir trotzdem bewusst nur noch die murmeln von sb zu kaufen. sie riechen hammer geil,.. sind nur aus mehlen was man erkennen kann wenn man sie aufbrechen tut und und es ist einfach mal top.  ihr dürft auch nicht den winter vergessen. bei uns beißen sie eher gerade auf mais. und die zeit wo ich persönlich fischige baits benutze kommt erst noch. also nicht so grießgrämig sein und vertrauen in den köder. nicht immer alles schlecht reden.
> 
> gruß kleinerkarpfen



also falls Du mich hiermit meinst, dann muss ich Dich jetzt ernsthaft fragen, ob Du die Posts auf die Du antwortest richtig liest. Ich habe, wie auch oben nochmals betont, NIRGENDS geschrieben, dass ich denke meine Murmeln wären alt, und ich habe auch NIRGENDS irgendwas schlecht geredet, oder dass ich kein Vertrauen in die Kugeln habe. 
Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass die eben nicht so intensiv riechen wie ich dachte, und wollte wissen, ob das normal ist bei den holi rhone. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Daher würde ich Dich bitten, erstmal richtig zu lesen, bevor Du mir unterstellst, ich würde irgendetwas schlecht reden!

Gruß


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also meine 10 kg sind auch bald aufgebraucht und meine kumpels wollen bei der nächsten bestellung auch welche weil sie einfach gut sind


----------



## Knigge007 (23. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

jo jo langsam Jungs ich habe noch 24kg Murmeln da (Red Spice Fisch noch alles und Scoberry auch noch 95%) und komm bis 1.6. kaum zum fischen, muss erstmal umziehen...........:v

Wenn ich dann im Juni umgezogen bin kann ich auch vorher anfüttern (hehe 1,5km zu den Seen hehe) und bis dahin fisch ich dann sowieso auch verstärkt mit Murmeln und Pellets dann sind die 30kg Baits wohl schnell weg, nur ich mach erst ne Aktion wenn ich min 160€ zusammen habe, also für 40kg Natur Pur, weil die sollten dann schon ne ganze Weile reichen, denk das ist spätestens Ende Juli der Fall !

Wenns im Winter ausgeht mal luaga vielleicht bestell ich mal mit 1-2 Leuten bei Jokerbaits....deren Murmeln kriegen wir ja schon ab 100kg für 4€

Hat mit Jokerbaits schonmal jemand gefischt und kann was dazu sagen ?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ne,.. also ich persönlich hatte die von jokerbaits noch nicht in der hand gehabt. wenn man die in der hand hat und die sind vergleichbar wie die von sb kann man ja mal versuchen auf zwei schienen zu fahren und immer etwas probieren zu können. jedoch bin ich sehr sehr dolle von den murmeln von sb angetahn weil es wirklich die besten sind die ich in der vergangenheit in der hand hatte und leute damit mehr als nur ein zwei kleine erfolge hatten.

@----- ? sollte keine anspielung auf dir sein. meine murmeln riechen sehr gut nach fisch/ bzw scoberry. man sollte auch immer eine gewisse balance halten in den baits damit keine überflaverung entsteht so wie bei vielen anderen baitherstellern.

also nur zu,... ich bestelle auf jedenfall wieder mit.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich werde natürlich auch wieder mit bestellen  ,die scoberry laufen bei mir egal wo leider hab ich veleicht noch 4kg.

über die anderen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich meine eignen fisch murmeln habe und mit den fange ich seit jahren gut.


----------



## fantazia (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



EmsLiga schrieb:


> Hatte gestern bei einem Kurzansitz von 12-17 Uhr mit Red Spice Fish keinen Erfolg !!!
> 
> Nix-Nada-Nothing ging |gr:
> 
> ...


Moin,

fische die Red Spice Fish die 3. Saison also am Köder wird es nicht gelegen haben denke ich.
Habe mit denen wenn ich vorher mindestens 3 Tage gefüttert habe praktisch noch nie einen Blank gehabt.
Also der Köder fängt wenn Fische da sind konnte für mein Gewässer auch schon einige schöne ü20 Pfund fangen und mein Pb von 33Pfund.Also ich habe vollstes vertrauen in die Red Spice Fish.


----------



## Knigge007 (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,


Ronny welche Fisch Murmeln fischst du dann ?

Hab ja letztes mal gesehen da du bald 120kg SB Murmeln da hast, und bei unserer Aktion haste ja grad 20kg mitbestellt.

Würd mich schon interessieren welche du da fischst ?

Achso genau hast schonmal mit deinen BiteBaits gefischt, wie waren die ?


Wie gesagt ich kann die Murmeln erst ab Juni richtig testen, aber dafür dann auch richtig und sehr oft !





Ich fänds halt geil, wenn wir nächstes mal ca ne Tonne zusammen kriegen, so das wir dann auch 3 Sorten wählen können, am besten wär dann was fischiges, etwas billiges fruchtiges und so wie es aussieht wollen ja viele wieder den Scoberry haben, dann halt noch diesen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hab von sb

scoberry
pistace
fisch


die bite baits habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mahlzeit,... also bei der nächsten bestellung sollten wir ne tonne voll bekommen wenn denn wirklich die alle mitmachen die jetzt das auch schon haben wollen. nicht das sie denn erst ja sagen und dann doch wieder nix wollen. von den sorten her können wir dann ja auch mal sehen was da geht. die scoberry sind echt der hammer finde ich und auch die red spice fish. wenn wir denn noch ne dritte " wie deine aussage billigere " sorte nehmen finde ich nicht so. das kilo für 4-bzw 5 kilo ist doch der hammer und dann können wir ruhig qualität nehmen. wir können ja denn einen nussboilie nehmen oder was anderes was einem zu sagt. jedoch wird jeder denn aber auch scoberry nehmen wollen. auf sb wird dann arbeit drauf zu kommen. 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Willst jetzt aber nicht sagen das die Birdfood Mixe keine Qualität seien nur weil die etwas günstiger sind ?

Soviel Arbeit kommt auf SB nicht zu wegen ner Tonne, weiß auch jetzt schon das wir auch bei ner Tonne keine besseren Preise als letztes mal kriegen (kann sein wenn wir jedes Jahr 2x ne Tonne nehmen das mit der Zeit weil Stammkunden und so nochmal was geht... aber vorerst seh ich da keine Chance), weil das ne 1-2 Tagesproduktion ist.....denk ab 1,5-2 Tonnen geht nochmal was am Preis, aber vorher geht bei SB nichts.....der hat soviele Sammelbestellungen mit mehreren Hundert Kilo da sind wir keine Ausnahme.

Sieht bei anderen Anbietern anderst aus, die wären froh ne Tonne aufeinmal produzieren zu können.

Herr Heymanns Teigmaschine kann pro Stunde bis zu 250kg Teig durchlaufen lassen, und rollen tut ja sowieso ne Maschine und von dieser aus laufen die Murmeln per kleinem Förderband ins heisse Wasser und auch per Förderband wieder ausm Wasser raus, habe lauter Fotos von seinem Produktionsraum, Mehl-Lager und Murmel Trocknungsraum gesehen, zwar alles kleine Räume, aber alles vom feinsten - nur die besten Maschinen.


Unter 10kg bzw bei den Travellers 10,5kg gibts nichts mehr !!!


Werd diesmal Packet Preise reinschreiben, das es keine solche Probleme mehr gibt wie letztes mal..........lool.....|peinlich


*Wie siehts eigentlich mit Cubes aus, hat daran niemand Interesse ?*

Im Shop gibts zwar aktuell nur 3 Sorten bei den Cubes, denk aber auf Nachfrage macht er bestimmt alle Sorten in Cubes.

Ich hätte schon Interesse dran, sollte ja für diejenigen interessant sein bei denen extremer Fischdruck herrscht.....was ja bei vielen der Fall ist, bei mir zwar nicht aber würd se trotzdem nehmen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

pns wüede ich übernehmen  und die nfertige liste dir per mail schiken


----------



## KaiAllround (25. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

HiHo, 

Wann Läuft den die nächste Aktion, hört sich ja bald so an als ist es kurz davor?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

denke ende august weil im urlaub bin ich beim fischen


----------



## Knigge007 (25. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wer wie wo was ende August..???..das is mir zu spät das weiß ich jetzt schon !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

im august aufjeden fall nicht bin ich beim fischen  

juni/juli


----------



## Schleie! (25. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also ich füttere zu 80-90% mit den red spice fish, und 10-20% mit den smokey salmon, auch jeweils eine rute damit draußen - fangen tu ich fast ausschließlich auf smokey salmon...
hatte letzte nacht wieder 3 bisse, 2 davon auf smokey salmon und einen dann auf einen halben smokey salmon und einen halben red spice fish. das brachte mir dann auch den bisher größten fisch heuer, 20pfund schuppi. siehe karpfenfänge 2010.
hier das erfolgsrig:






ich habe jetzt noch ca. 7,5kg SB-Murmeln und 5kg vom Nollert, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob die baits vom nollert bei uns laufen.
also wegen mir könnten wir langsam wieder bestellen  wäre aber dafür, dass wir smokey salmon bestellen


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich muss jetzt erstmal umziehen, und dafür brauch ich massig Geld......Telekom Vertrag kündigen kostet mich 160€......... Kaution hab ich hier nur 360€ bezahlt neue Wohnung muss ich 130€ drauflegen, vorher krieg ich den Schlüssel garnicht.... und für sonstige Sachen müssen auch noch min 90€ her !

Für die alte Whg muss ich die nächsten 2 Tage 22m² Laminat Boden kaufen....grad Glück das es diesen ab Heute bei uns im Baumarkt für 3,5€/m² gibt.... sind auch knapp 80€........


Wenn die Punkte abgehackt sind, kann ich nach den Murmeln schauen bzw Geld spara vorher geht mal überhaupt nichts !

Ich pack das glaube ich nicht das ich das Geld bis 1.Juli zusammen habe.... würd ja heissen wir müssen den Thread so ca. Mitte Juni aufmachen.... puhhh das is übelst knapp.... wär die scheiss Umzieherei nicht kein Ding aber so...

Mal abwarten wie es bei mir Mitte Juni aussieht....wenn ich da schonmal 100€ zusammen hab können wir loslegen, die Restlichen 60-100€ krieg ich bis es in der ersten Juli Woche ans zahlen geht auch noch zusammengekratzt !


*Das mitm zahlen machen wir wieder wie letztes mal, also ab dem 1. - 5 Werktage später, da werden die meisten wieder flüssig sein, oder ?*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so würde ich auch sagen  wartens wir mal ab , ich mach dan nen neuen therad auf sonst blickt keiner durch.

  schickst mir die preise u.s.w per mail ich stelle alles on ,ich mach alles mit pns und leite wen alles fertig ist an dich weiter.


somit bin ich mit dem bord beschäftigt, und du mit bestellung bei sb


----------



## Fury87 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

_Ich wäre auch dabei!_


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

An guten Boilies hätte ich auch intresse. 
Wie läuft eigendlich der weiterversand?????


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

läuft folgender massen ab

du bestelltst

gibts die adresse,namen,usernamen mir ich leite die ganzen adressen weiter an knigge und er schikts der firma sb.


du überweist den geldbetrag+porto an sb  nach ner woche ist alles bei dir daheim


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jeder überweist seinen eigenen Betrag samt seinem Versand der auch im Einzelkauf auf einen zukommen würde auf das Konto von SuccessfulBaits und SB produziert erst wenn alles Geld da ist wofür wir jedem 5 Werktage also ne Woche Zeit geben das zu überweisen(letztes mal hatten alle innerhalb 3 Tage übwiesen und wir haben unsere Baits schon ne ganze Woche früher als abgemacht erhalten), und SB verschickt dann lauter Einzelpackete.

So macht das auch nicht jede Bait Firma, das muss auch mal gesagt werden !


Aber da kriegt dann wenns so weit ist jeder ne PN wo alles ganz genau drin steht, und auch Links vom SB Impressum usw,... dabei sind, wegen Kontonr. Versandkosten und so...


Alle Partikel, Pellets, Tiggernüsse auch Sirup, Sojamehl, Haiths, Betain und lauter solche Sachen könnt Ihr dann auch haben, aber das lauft dann über mich und ich bräuchte auch vorher das Geld, ob Ihr das Geld hergebt wenn Ihr bestellt oder mir das überweist und ich schnell mitm Autoanhänger rüberfahre ist ja eigentlich egal, Angst braucht keiner haben Ihr bekommt euer Zeugs auf jeden Fall umgehend !

Bei den Partikeln wär der Versand bis 31,5kg 6,9€.

Wollt eigentlich im Juli mal 20 Säcke bunt gemischt kaufen, aber das Geld geht nun alles fürn Umzug drauf....grrrrrrr




EDIT

Ronny haha..beide gleichzeitig geschrieben....naja doppelt hält besser !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wollte es  jetzt nicht so ausführlich machen,das reicht wen ich das bei der neuen bestellung machen muss alles


----------



## Somkejumper (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Danke an Euch beide für die schnelle Antwort.

@Carphunter: Noch einige schöne Fische


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hehe aber nächstes mal machen wir den Angebots Text zusammen, und gut überlegt..... nicht so hudelig wie letztes mal das wir die Hälfte der Hälfte vergessen reinzuschreiben und nachher 5 Threads haben 1 einziger Thread reicht, außer falls wir wieder ne Sorten Umfrage machen, ja dafür dann einen 2. Thread aber das reicht !!!

Die Mods freuts bestimmt auch wenn das diesmal kein so n Durcheinander wird, haha.... tralalalalaaaaaaa, hehe 


Weiß nicht, willst diesmal das Angebot auch wieder festpinnen oben bei den Carp Talks usw,... ?


*
@All*

Sollen wir diesmal auch wieder ne Sorten Umfrage machen ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

würde ich oben festnageln das es alle sehn,ne umfrage würde ich auch wieder machen.

das würde im vorfeld alles geklärt, du die preise ,bedingungen u.s.wmit sbv ich alles was im bord anfällt pns,texsteu.s.w  somit teilen wir uns die aufgaben.


----------



## Knigge007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Heisst also nur den festgepinnten Thread wo diesmal Packet Preise drin stehen und die Kilo Preise nur in () aufgeführt werden ? 

So n Müll wie letztes mal darf nich mehr passieren, sonst kriegt SB die Kriese !

Mit den Pellets und so mal fragen ob ich die Preise auch mit in den Baits Sammelbestellungsthread mit reinschreiben darf, normal ja schon weil eigentlich ist das ja privat bin ja kein richtiger Dealer..... muss ich dann wenns so weit ist mal nen Mod fragen !


----------



## colognecarp (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

An eurer Stelle würde ich den leuten nur was vor setzen und nicht so eine Umfrage starten. Ihr wollt ja eh wieder bei Sb bestellen und da haben die leute ja schon abgestimmt. Ihr macht euch sonst nur wieder das Leben schwer


----------



## Schleie! (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Die Umfrage war ja nicht auf den Hersteller, sondern auf die Sorte bezogen


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

egal wie,.... ich werde dann auch wieder mitbestellen knigge,.. nicht vergessen anzu schreiben oder ich sehe dann wieder den theada. ;D


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

knigge das beckommen wir hin ohne viel stress dieses mal 

du besorgst im vorfeld die preise u.s.w ich mach den rest.

stell dann allles on preise,boiliesorte,grösse, preise, und sonstige infos u.s.w


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Colognecarp, wer hat wo von einer Bait Firmen Umfrage geredet.....#c ging lediglich drum ob wir wieder einen Sorten Thread aufmachen, das wir solch große Aktionen vorerst nur noch bei SB machen is ja Sonnenklar....



@Ronny, wir klären das die Tage mal im ICQ ab wie wir`s genau machen, auch dat mit den PNs und so, das hast ja letztes mal garnicht richtig mitbekommen weil du nich da warst.

Ich werd auch wieder in den 3 anderen Foren einen Thread aufmachen diesmal gleichzeitig mit dem AB Thread, weil das hat sich schon gelohnt ! 

Waren 14 Leute durch die 3 anderen Foren und 19 vom AB.


@Kleinerkarpfen, jo ich werd dann wenns so weit ist allen 33 die letztes mal mitbestellt haben kurz per PN benachrichtigen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich würds gut finden wenn dann auch kleinere größen dabei wären so 16 mm denn die kann man meines erachtens nun besser fischen


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hast bei SB jemals 16mm Murmeln bekommen ???


Und unter 10kg gibts sowieso nichts mehr, wollt ich nochmals gesagt haben, das hab ich so letztes mal mit H.H ausgemacht bzw er hat mich drum gebeten, also wird das auch gemacht !


----------



## j4ni (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

seit Anfang des Jahres haben die 16er Walzen wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob die schon 16er Murmeln anbieten. Einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Als wir im Februar bestellt hatten ging nur 18, 24 und 30mm.

Fragen werd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal, weil ich selber auch 2 verschiedene Größen haben will aber 24 is mir eigentlich bissle zu groß... auf jeden Fall mal wenn ich davon dann 20kg nehme, das will ich nicht.

Wenn 2 Größen zb 16 und 18mm oder 18 und 20mm machbar sind, liegt das aber an uns ob wir zu den Konditionen 2 Größen haben können, bei 500kg macht der das nicht das hat er letztes mal schon abgelehnt, bzw bei den c. konservierten konnten wir ja auch 24 und 30mm nehmen..... aber bei Natur Pur und Travellers gings letztes mal nicht weils zu wenig KG waren.

Werd auch wegen den Cubes nachfragen, da hätte ich voll Bock druf, wenns für mich selber nur 1 5kg Packet ist, damit wär ich schon zufrieden.
*


Hat sonst eigentlich keiner Böcke auf Cubes (viereckige) ?*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also 16 finde ich bissl klein, fische erst ab 20iger aufwärts 24iger sind okay  da fängst locker nen 8pfünder damit.


so werde jetzt erst mal den scoberry mix odern ,meine scoberry sind alle dan werden sie eben von mir abgerollt 20kg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

die scoberry waren 20iger knigge


----------



## Knigge007 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ohne scheiss ?

Habe garnich nachgemessen, muss ich mal machen.


Wir hatten ja eigentlich alles in 18mm bestellt gehabt.....


Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von diesen Groundbaits die man um seine Murmeln drübert macht, glaub erst werden die Murmeln in Öl getunkt - abgetropft und dann übern Groundbait gerollt.... hört sich irgendwie genial an und löst sich bestimmt auch razzi fazzi.

Hat das so schonmal jemand probiert ?


Haha, der Scoberry gefällt eigentlich jedem, glaub den nehmen wir nächstes mal bestimmt auch wieder weil den jeder haben will....mich eingeschlossen, aber dann ne andere Fisch Sorte als letztes mal.


----------



## j4ni (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut: 14mm, nicht 16mm, sorry....


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mit 10 kg ist mir klar.... wo is das problem?

ich seh da jedenfalls keins #c|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle2609 (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

die kleinen wollt ich nur gerne weil die größeren hier irgendwie nicht so gehen... weiß nicht warum hab leider nur 18er und 21er roller


----------



## Syntac (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

denke mit so 15-25kg wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Schleie! (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Knigge: Also wenn wir Smokey Salmon nehmen, dann werde ich diesmal dann min. 25kg nehmen, weil die gehen wie der Teufel. So einen Boilie fischt hier keiner weit und breit.
Also ich kann den echt empfehlen. Hab mir noch einen Lachsdip dazu geholt - und meine Fische fang ich damit ja, wie ihr sehen könnt.
Würde dann auch die Frischen diesmal nehmen und in die Gefriertruhe hauen.


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (27. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

servus und hallo ,
sobald es genauere infos gibt ,bin ich auch dabei !!!
denke so an 40 kg ......schreibt mich bitte dann mal an !!!
lg doc


----------



## Knigge007 (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> mit 10 kg ist mir klar.... wo is das problem?
> 
> ich seh da jedenfalls keins #c|kopfkrat




Moin,

weil letztes mal insgesmt bald 20 Leute dabei waren die 5kg wollten oder gar noch weniger.


@CARPDOKTOR/Syntac

Hab euch ne Freundschaftsanfrage geschickt weil ohne das kann ich mir eure Nicks nich merken........ da bin ich echt mal gespannt wer alles mitbestellt.


----------



## Somkejumper (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Wäre auch dabei. Wenn es was genaueres gibt, einfach melden.


----------



## KaiAllround (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich bestelle auch wieder mit:m Werde heute und morgen mal nen kleinen Ansitz wagen aber leider keine Nacht wegen der Arbeit :-(


----------



## Knigge007 (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich werd im Mai wohl max 2 Tage zum fischen kommen, bzw ich werd nur mitm Kollege mitfahren wenn er 2 Tage hintereinander rüberfährt, weil ich kein Bock mehr habe ohne anzufüttern auf Karpfen zu gehen, sowieso nicht wenn ich mit Pellets und Murmeln gehe.

Heisst min 26kg Murmel Vorrat wird wohl erst ab Juni weniger, dann bin ich mal gespannt wieviel ich brauch wenn ich pro Woche auf jeden Fall 1 Ansitz mache inklusive vorher 1-2 Tage anfüttern.

Wie macht Ihrs eigentlich mitm anfüttern, füttert Ihr 1 Tag vor dem Ansitz nochmal was an oder macht Ihr 1 Tag vorm Ansitz ne Anfutter-Pause ?


----------



## Ralle2609 (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich fütter einen tag crash mäßig also recht viel und einen tag davor dann weniger und am angeltag nur auf meine spots...

wobei mein wissen recht beschränkt ist hinsichtlich von den futterexperten hier


----------



## Windmaster (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin, 

ich würde mich dann auch gerne dieser Gruppe anschließen #h

Ich habe in meiner Jugend an unserem Vereinssee mit Mais, Teig etc. auf Karpfen gefischt, jedoch hab ich mich immer mehr zum Raubfischangler entwickelt (Zander und Meerforelle).
Daher hab ich die letzten Jahre vielleicht 3-4 mal im Sommer auf Karpfen gefischt.

Das soll sich jetzt langsam mal wieder ändern und ich möchte gerne wieder öfters auf Karpfen fischen.
Tackle habe ich soweit alles parat bzw. wieder etwas aufgerüstet. 

Nun sollen natürlich auch gute Köder am Haken hängen und somit würde ich mich dann bei der nächsten Bestellung beteiligen.

Wäre dann erstmal mit 2 Sorten zu jeweils 10kg dabei.


|wavey:


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so also wie schon gesagt in den ganzen theada haben recht viele leute interesse daran gefunden bei der nächsten sammelbestellung mit zu machen. ich denke mal das ich ein großer verdienst von dir knigge,... da viele jetzt gesehen und verstanden haben wie es abläuft und das alles mehr als in ordnung war. ich wäre dann auch wieder dabei. habe zwar noch einige kg aber man kann ja nie genug haben. und wenn dann nehme ich diesmal noch ne andere sorte als die die ich im keller habe und dann wird weiter getestet aber so wie ich das hier auch sehe wollen zu 99% alle wieder oder erstmalig die scoberry haben. die sind der hammer. die werden wir doch bestimmt wieder mit auf die liste nehmen. 


zum thema anfüttern gibt es viele varianten. wenn ich mal mit den chracks von unserem see treffe und mit den rede das sagen die meisten : wenn ich über mehrere tage so ca 1 kg boilies vorfüttere und dann am 3 tag angeln gehe habe ich zwar die karpfen auf meinem platz jedoch nicht die größten. diese werden eher gefangen wenn nur am angeltag an der richtigen stelle das futter liegt und "" der fisch "" vorbei kommt. wenn man sich dann mehr und  mehr mit den karpfen befasst wird man eines tages erkennen das die großen fische einzelgänger sind und die dann nur geziehlt befischen und fangen kann. das zu mindestens sind die aussagen der spezies bei mir am see und dank deren guten ratschläge bin ich des öfteren schon an gute fische gekommen.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo danksche für die Blumen |rotwerden 


Jo ich werd das halt mal ausprobieren, mal 1 Tag vorher anfüttern, mal 2 Tage, mal 3 Tage und 1 Tag vorher garnichts oder nur wenig, mal nur Murmeln mal nur Pellets usw,....

Werd dann schon das richtige für unsere Seen finden.

Jo ich glaub Scoberry wirds wieder werden, als 2. Sorte (wenns bei 2 bleibt) werd ich diesmal den Smokey Salmon oder Monstercrab auswählen.

Wär cool wenn wir soviel KG zusammen kriegen das er sagt wir können auch 3 Sorten nehmen, dann würd ich noch was "billiges" fruchtiges haben wollen.


*Hat schonmal jemand mit den billigeren fruchtigen Murmeln von SB gefischt ???
* 


Glaub Hamburg spielt Heut wa, muss mol luaga, wenn jo bin i weg beim glotza.

Pfiate


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

knigge ich habe die pistace , sind auch top


also wie gesagt  ich übernehe schreib kramm,pns u.s.w und du klärst alles ab mit sb z.b preise, versand.

das alles schikst mir per mail und ich schreib nen texst und mach hier ein neuen therad auf.


----------



## Schleie! (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So, ich geh jetzt wieder raus bis voraussichtlich Samstag. Eigentlich wollte ich bis Sonntag bleiben, aber wenns schütten soll die ganze Zeit isses doof, wenn man dann im Regen einpacken muss, und man dann das ganze geraffel nass im auto und zuhause hat.
Also bleib ich nur bis samstag mittag, außer es beißt sauviel saugroßes 

Gefüttert hab ich den Platz nach wie vor mit Smokey Salmon, Red Spice Fish und von ImperialBaits Osmotic-Spice. Bin dann mal gespannt, welcher Boilie die meisten Fische fängt (wenn ich überhaupt was fange) 

also dann jungs, schönen tag euch noch, bis voraussichtlich samstag dann.


----------



## colognecarp (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Red Spice Fish und von ImperialBaits Osmotic-Spice. .



Da tut das Vorfüttern aber ganz schön weh im Geldbeutel


----------



## Knigge007 (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Puhhh^^das wär mir bedeutend zu teuer, puhhh was kosten die Murmeln 10€ ?



Jungs ich glaub ich habe ab Dienstag wieder nen Job, zwar das was ich eigentlich niemehr machen wollte, aber geschissen druf !

Jetzt mol luaga Sie suchen 2 Leute min einer davon mit Führerschein..... am Montagmorgen um 11Uhr hab ich "Vorstellungsgespräch" bei ner Gebäudereinigungsfirma wo ich vor 10 Jahren schonmal 2 Jahre gearbeitet habe, Chefin meinte ich soll gleich alle Unterlagen die se um mich anzumelden braucht mitbringen und hat gleich gefragt ob ich dann ab Dienstag loslegen könnte.

Denk das klappt, weil das ultra selten ist das se jemanden zur Auswahl haben der das kann und vorallem auch richtig gut und schnell, die meisten neuen fliegen sowieso nach paar Wochen wieder raus weil ses nich hinkriegen oder se kündigen selber weils vielen zu anstrengend ist.... schon n stressiger anstrengender Job aber das juckt mich grad nich die Bohne !!!

Das wär Hammer, wenn ich jetzt noch die hyper turbo geile neue Wohnung kriege (solch schöne Wohnungen sieht man echt selten) die fürs Amt eigentlich 80-100€ zu teuer ist, müsst ich verrecken.... das wär der Knaller schlecht hin !

Vermieterin hat ja zugesagt, aber Mietvertrag krieg ich erst wenn das Amt das ganze bewilligt mit min. 280€, Höchstsatz liegt glaub bei 290-max 300€.


----------



## colognecarp (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Knigge

Witzbold, für 10 bekommste nicht mal ein müdes lächeln vom Nollert. Weis jetzt nicht genau was die kosten aber Strawberry Elite kostet um die 30€ für 2kg ohne Versand wohlbemerkt.
Ich muss aber zu geben, ich nasche auch öffters von dem und hab auch schon gut mit den sachen gefangen zumin. was popups und dips betrifft


----------



## Knigge007 (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hosa 15€ hatte ich auch gemeint, vertippt....

Würd ich nie im Leben bezahlen, never ever !


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (29. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also die smoky salomon hören sich doch eigentlich ganz gut an und dann noch die scoberry´s wieder und dann sollten doch alle glücklich sein mit der bestellung. hört sich aber auf jeden fall gut an. so hab ich noch dann ne weitere sorte im keller um zu testen. und die scoberrys sind der hammer schlecht hin. die werden bestimmt richtig gut laufen im sommer. ist auf jedenfall mal was anderes für die karpfen die sonst nur normale strawberrys bekommen von einer 08/15 firma von den meisten anglern. ( nicht böse gemeint ) aber man hört ja oft, ob die die boilies für 25 € 10 kg gut sind.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jup find die Smokay Salmon von der Beschreibung auch nicht schlecht, aber kann noch garnix sagen wie die Red S. Fish laufen.

Was ist den mit Robinhood23 los...... der hat bei mir 30kg BloodyH. Pellets gekauft und wollt die von 12mm in 20m umtauschen, hab das abgeklärt er sollt sich nur mal melden, dann kann er se haben.....

Schon ne Woche hör ich kein Ton mehr von ihm.




Wie gesagt wenn das mit meiner Arbeit ab nächsten Dienstag klappt können wir die Sammelbestellung von mir aus 4 Wochen vorziehen..... also das man ab Mitte Juni hier und in den 3 anderen Foren nen Thread aufmacht mit dem Angebot, dann lassen wir die aber auf jeden Fall bis ende Monat laufen !

Die meisten werden sowieso alle erst immer am 1. eines Monats flüssig sein, von daher wird das so gemacht das wir bis dahin auch fertig sind.

Ob ich dann noch 10kg daheim hab oder nicht ist egal, hab dann ja Kohle, werd dann auf jeden Fall min 40kg nehmen, also min. das doppelte wie bei der letzten Aktion.

Wie siehts mit dir *Kleinerkarpfen* aus, nimmst diesmal aber nich wieder nur 10kg ?

Ronny wird bestimmt auch einiges mehr nehmen, er hatte ja glaub schon 100kg Murmeln zuhause als wir die Aktion gemacht haben, glaub davon is nich mehr viel über...

Denk nicht das wir so schnell nochmal ne Aktion machen.


Bin gespannt was ich diesmal so als Zugabe rauskitzeln kann.....


----------



## BrausePaul (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jup find die Smokay Salmon von der Beschreibung auch nicht schlecht, aber kann noch garnix sagen wie die Red S. Fish laufen.
> 
> Was ist den mit Robinhood23 los...... der hat bei mir 30kg BloodyH. Pellets gekauft und wollt die von 12mm in 20m umtauschen, hab das abgeklärt er sollt sich nur mal melden, dann kann er se haben.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Knigge007 (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi Brause,

jo das wär nett, bzw kannst Ihm sagen... ach ne er braucht den Link glaub noch.... er soll sich melden *geht klar wie besprochen und zum selben Preis !*


----------



## KaiAllround (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich nehme diesmal auch mehr als 10 kilo#6


----------



## Fury87 (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Was kostet denn dann das Kilo? Das sind dann aber schon Konservierte Boilies,oder?


----------



## Knigge007 (30. April 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Letztes mal hat der Scoberry in Natur Pur 4€ gekostet.... Travellers also mit Salz konerviert 4,57€/kg und die chemisch konservierten 4,8€. so sind die Preise von allen fischigen Sorten und Scoberry gewesen alle fruchtigen und anderen waren bei Natur Pur und Traveller ~20Cent/kg billiger und bei den c. konservierten 50Cent/kg.

Und alle die 20kg+ abgenommen hatten, haben noch 2 Gläser Popups im selben Geschmack wie die bestellten Murmeln geschenkt bekommen, mal gespannt obs das diesmal wieder gibt.

Konservierung kannst selbst entscheiden, kannst auch bissle Natur Pur und bissle konservierte haben... wie du willst.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mahlzeit,...
na klar nehme ich wieder welche  du knigge,... letztens hatte ich 15 kg red spice fish und 5 kg scoberry gehabt. das sind 20 und nicht 10  ich werde so um die 25 kg nehmen. mal sehen wie die preise wieder stehen und ich denke mal ich werde es mal mit den natur pur auch probieren. hast du deine letztens eingesalzen noch knigge ??? wie ist das,..  sind die schlecht geworden ???


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

In Karpfenfänge 2010 issns chöner Schuppe mit 25 Pfund von mir, gefangen auf einen Lachs-PopUp.

Also Lachs geht bei uns wie Sau 

Ich bestell bei der nächsten Bestellung (sofern es smokey salmon wird) dann gleich mal 25kg


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Oh dann hab ich dich kleinerkarpfen wohl mit KaiAllround verwechselt.... egal.


Wieso was soll bei den Travellers sein, die sind noch genau gleich wie wie se gekriegt haben, is ja ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum von genau 1 Jahr drauf, und meine 7kg die ich selber gesalzen habe sind auch noch super, nur die die in der Gefriere drin sind gefallen mir nicht so weil se leicht fleckig sind denk wenn man Natur Pur Murmeln eingefriert sollte man die Murmeln vorher auf jeden Fall vakumieren damit die Murmeln kein Gefrierbrand kriegen.... aber hab se noch nicht aufgetaut erst dann sehe ich ob das Gefrierbrand ist und war !

Kann aber auch sein ich habe die Natur Pur zu schnell in die Gefriere gemacht, werd bei der nächsten Bestellung nochmals 5kg eingefrieren, die Murmeln aber diesmal 2 Tage trocknen bevor ich se gefriere, vielleicht bringt das ja was, kann auchsein die Flecken kommen weil noch bissle zuviel Wasser in den Murmeln war.... i dont know....


@Schleie schöner Fisch, dickes Petri !

So jetzt gehts dnan los im Ebay, gestern hab ich schon ne Polbrille für 8€ gekauft, Heute will i no a paar andere Sachen, gestern hab ich meine Paddel und Dpppelhubpumpe bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt, Schlauchboot ist schon da.... dann gehts das nächste mal mit Schlauchboot zum fischa, muhaha bam ba bam..... haha tralalalaaaaaaa..... 


Ach herje bei der Polbrille gestern... alter schalter mir ist beim bieten das Herz in die Hose gerutscht..... ich am Fernseh schauen denk so ******** die 3-4 Brillen laufen doch demnäöchst aus mach da PC an Ebay auf geh auf die Brille die ich haben wollte und sehe die lauft nur noch 45 Sekunden und ich noch nichmal eingeloogt.... ja schnell eingeloogt die Brille stand bei 5,05€ ich biete 7,1€ und klick einfach schnell durch und dann muss ich lesen Sie sind Höchstbietender und sehe das ich 701€ geboten habe..... ach du heilige ********...... im ersten Moment dacht ich ich muss 701€ zahlen.... aber dann warens zum Glück nur 8,5€.... puhhhhhhh, so was is mir auch noch nie passiert.... Preis is auch noch okay die letzten 4-5 dieser Brillen gingen alle für knapp 8-9€ weg, vor 2 Tagen ist se sogar für 19,8€ weg gegangen, dnek aber Heute wird die max 4-5€ kosten aber egal wegen 2-3€ mach ich jetzt kein Geschiss...


Ich hoffe ich krieg jetzt eine der Zwille Schleudern, kannst die Zuggummis per Schnellwechselsystem auswechseln, weiß auch nicht bei der einen Schleuder kannst mit nem Rädchen sogar die Weite einstellen damit soll man anscheinend zielgenauer auswerfen können... weiß nicht ob das was bringt oder nur Spielerei ist, denk werd die etwas billigere Schleuder ohne diese Rädchen nehmen.


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also was du alles kaufst bzw schon gekauft hast is ja der wahnsinn...

du kaufst innerhalb weniger wochen tackle, was ich über jahre hinweg gekauft habe, bzw. ich hab nedmal so sachen wie du z.B. Schlauchboot...

Übertreibs mal ned Knigge ^^ Fang erstmal an Karpfen zu fangen und seh zu, dass deine Rigs ect passen und du auch Karpfen darauf fängst. Und vor allem erstmal das Gewässer kennenlernen, damit du weißt, was du füttern und wie du füttern musst ect, und erstmal karpfen fangen, karpfen fangen und karpfen fangen 

Ich kenne auch jemanden, der is voll im Tacklewahn. Der muss alles haben, und auch am besten das Beste und teuerste. Aber dann sitzt er 3 Wochen am See und fängt in der ersten Woche keinen einzigen Fisch, und in den nächsten 2 Wochen dann gradmal 4-5 zwischen 10 und 18Pfund.


----------



## colognecarp (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich muss auch immer alles haben, koste es was es wolle |evil:


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich kauf mir auch, was mir gefällt 

Aber nicht inenrhalb vonw enigen wochen ebstimmt 1000€, obwohl ich noch nie auf karpfen geangelt habe...ich mein, man muss doch aus der erfahrung heraus ein wenig einkaufen, was einem besser passt, oder womit man ebsser zurecht kommt, das erfährt man doch erst im laufe der zeit.


----------



## colognecarp (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Die teuren sachen hauen mich auch immer voll runter, direkt könnte ich das garnicht finanzieren. Ich kauf mir aber grade auch echt nur scheiß teures zeug wovon andere einen traum-Urlaub von machen würden oder ihrem Kind die Ausbildung von bezahlen könnten #d

Ich fange aber auch


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Laall Schlauchboot hat mich 35€ inklusive Versand gekostet, Paddel die ich als Einzelpaddel und Doppeladdel nutzen kann + ner Doppelhubpumpe hab ich gestern für 31€ inkls Versand gekauft.


Ich will und brauch dringend ne Futterschleuder, im Ebay gibts die geilen Zwille Schleudern die sonst glaub ziemlich teuer sind für 8-12€, mir hat se eben einer weggeschnappt.... miauuu in letzter Sekunde, aber egal morgen is wieder eine drin, habe grad nen Gummifisch in 10cm ersteigert für 2,4€ Forellen Imitat mit 2 Drillingen drin, und einen Thermometer für 1,65€ und nen Watkescher für 6€..... morgen will ich die Schleuder und den 15cm Hecht Imitat Gufi, dann ist erstmal gut bis auf paar Drillinge und Stahlvorfach bin ich diesen Monat zufrieden, laaaal...

Ich will an unsere Bäche zum fischen gehen und da brauch ich den Kescher und billiger gehts wohl kaum hab zwar einen aber mit dem Riesen und vorallem schweren Teil will ich nich rumlaufen, der Mefo Watkescher ist sogar aus Alu, da kannst für 5-6€ nich meckern, und die Schleudern sind auch geil, die wo eben weg ging ist zwar schöner aber muss ich halt im Notfall die morgen nehmen.


Weißt ich kann auch leicht reden wenn ich alles habe, und so gut wie nix mehr brauche, aber ich hatte garnichts, und habe nach den 6x fischen schnell gemerkt das die von Hand auswerferei tierisch in die Arme geht und, also muss ne Schleuder her !!!

Will nur morgens wenn ich nen Futterplatz anlege mitm Boot raus um auch die Montagen auszulegen, nachgefüttert wird dann mit der Schleuder wegen der Scheuchwirkung und so.

Heisst wenn ich dann noch das Stahlvorfach habe eventuell noch n Drachkovitsch System paar Drillinge habe ich diesen Monat ca 110€ ausgegeben, ohne Schlauchboot wärens also nur so 50€, das is nich viel würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## colognecarp (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich hab mir vor kurzen die Foxschleuder geholt und hab es nicht bereut, ist ein geiles Teil. Die mit dem Handschohner vorne, damit schafft man echt ne gute Strecke, teuer aber lohnt


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hey Knigge, geb mal den Link zu dem Thermometer zum messen der wassertemperatur. ich such auch schon ewig eines...


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

du der Therometer ist nix besonderes, ich kauf diesen auch nur weil ich in dem seinem Shop mehrere Sachen bestellt habe, sonst würd ich wohl auch nen anderen abchecken.

Hier der Thermometer: http://cgi.ebay.de/Thermometer-Metallring-Karpfen-Angler-NEU-/120560899248?cmd=ViewItem&pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item1c11fd54b0

Hier die Schleuder wollte ich eigentlich haben: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120560022455&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Er hat se leider erst wieder in 7 Tagen in ner Auktion und im Sofort kaufen kostet die bei dem 34€... die andere die mir halt nur nich so vom Aussehen her gefällt kostet im Sofort kaufen 38€, die hat er Heute drin und morgen auch, die hier.......http://cgi.ebay.de/Futter-Schleuder...%2BUFI&otn=10&ps=63&clkid=8829726403079197646

Weiß halt nicht welchen Körbchen besser ist zum alles möliche auszuwerfen.....

Beide gehen normal immer so für 8-12€ weg, frage mich wieso er die überhaupt in Auktionen verkauft weil die beim sofort kaufen ja das 3fach einbringen, und wie man sieht gibt es Leute die die für fast 40€ kaufen.

Gestern ging eine Schleuder die normal überall 5€ kostet im Ebay weg für 18€.... ich weiß nicht aber im Ebay gibts massig Leute die die Preise so in die Höhe treiben das ist Wahnsinn Hauptsache man hat mitgeboten und die Ware ersteigert Preis total egal..... ich glaub die sind alle Bietsüchtig..........


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Muss nochmal fragen, was meint Ihr welche der 2 Zwille Schleudern die bessere ist?


Weil der Typ hat mir ein sofort kaufen Angebot an unterlegende Bieter gemacht (lauft 5 Tage) das ich die Schleuder mit dem gelben Gummi für 9,6€ kaufen könnte was genau meinem Höchstbetrag entspricht den ich gestern 40sek vor Schluss eingegeben habe, weiß halt nicht welches "Schleuderkörbchen" das bessere ist, hauptsächlich werden Pellets und Boilies damit rausgeschmissen aber auch mal irgendwelche Groundbaits mit Partikeln.

Also einmal die hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-Distanzschleuder-Futter-Schleuder-Zwille-NEU-/360226472009?cmd=ViewItem&pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item53df2bc049

Oder diese hier, ging gestern für knappe 8€ weg :http://cgi.ebay.de/Futter-Schleuder...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item1c0f7a8835


Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich würde eine mit Körpchen nehemen, damit bist du flexibler. Für Boilies kannst du eh ein Wurfrohr nehemen


----------



## banco_solo (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hey Knigge,

weiss zwar nicht wie die Qualität der Schleuder ist, aber die werden auch von nahmhaften Herstellen verkauft. Diese sind jedenfalls gut!
Habe selbst eine von Tubertini und wird auch viel im Wettkampfbereich beim Matchfischen genutzt, mit dem gelben Gummi und dem Körbchen ohne Fixierungshilfe.

Wenn Du Grundfutter auf Weite bringen willst, dann forme keine Kugeln sondern mach sie länglich/oval, so liegen sie besser im Korb und fliegen weiter!

Gruss,

edit: Frag ihn doch mal ob er Dir eine mit dem gelben Gummi (das kenne ich zumindest und halte es für gut) und dem normalen Korb von der Schleuder mit dem Blauen Gummi gibt, für 10  EUro auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache!


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also von diesen schleudern kann ich dir abraten.
diese einstellbare reichweite is totaler quatsch, und außerdem geht es nach wenigen umstellen schon kaputt, dann kannste nix mehr einstellen und hast ne normale zwille in der hand.

ich rate dir zu einer anderen, z.B. die von Fox.
ichs elbst habe für meine zwecke eine recht billige, mit einem guten gummi ausgerüstete schleuder schon seit über 5 Jahren.
Wenn du ein gutes Schleudergestell hast und tust da einen guten gummi rein, dann kannst du damit alles machen.

Ich habe dieses Gestell http://cgi.ebay.de/Schleuder-Futter...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item1c121e33c6
Und hab da eben ein anderes Körbchen drangemacht, sowie nen anderen Gummi. Funktioniert 1A.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Danksche mol,

jo auf das Rädchen zum einstellen ist geschissen, aber find die Schleudern selber machen nen ordentlichen Eindruck.


Also würdet Ihr eher die mit dem braunen Körbchen nehmen, also das Netz ?


Er hat ja Ersatzkörbchen und auch Ersatzgummis zu verkaufen.... jetzt wart ich mal ab wie die Schleuder mit dem blauen Gummi und braunem Körbchen Heute Abend weggeht, denk die krieg ich für 7-8€ dann nehm ich die.

Gibt in seinem Shop noch ne andere Zwille ohne so ein Rädchen, muss mal schauen da ich jetzt schon einige Dinge bei Ihm bestellt habe werd ich auch die Schleuder was der eigentliche Grund war dort kaufen wegem Versand.

Die Schleuder hat er zum Bleistift... http://cgi.ebay.de/Boilieschleuder-Zwille-Deluxe-XXL-Heavy-Giga-Vollgummi-/360255564652?cmd=ViewItem&pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item53e0e7c

Und die gleiche haltn icht in XXL, steht halt 70m Wurfweite dabei, bei der obigen 90m... ansonsten sind se gleich.


Oder die, die wollt ich eigentlich zuerst.... http://cgi.ebay.de/Metall-Zwille-Sc...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item1c11f760b4


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also ich hab jetzt nur noch 5kg von unseren Boilies, Jungs, ich brauch schnell Nachschub! die 5kg sind nächstes Wochenende weg!

Wir müssen bestellen, jetzt!


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hat deine Futteraktion gefruchtet ?


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Meinst du mich?


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hehe, ja wenn den sonst.... :q

Langsam langsa.... ich habe Morgen um 11Uhr das Vorstellungsgespräch das garkeins ist weil ich dort ja schonmal 1,5 Jahre gearbeitet habe... wenn das klappt machen wir die Aktion bzw dann mitm zahlen vom 1.Juli - 9.Juli.... also Donnerstag - Freitag....

Vorher aber auf keinen Fall.


Hättet Ihr mehr Murmeln gekauft, okay du wolltest die R.S.F nicht haben is wieder was anderes.


Die Scoberry findest aber okay @Schleie! ?


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So lange noch? 

Scoberry werd ich diesmal dann mal 5kg-10kg mitbestellen, zum probieren.

Aber ich brauch unbedingt wieder die Smokey Salmon  und davon recht vieeeeeel 

Naja, wenn alles nichts nützt muss ich eben so bei SB bestellen, dann zahl ich zwar für 10kg soviel als hier dann für 20kg, ohne die extra pop-ups, aber ich weiß dass die dinger bei uns laufen deshalb will ich jetzt keinen anderen boilie auf meinen futterplatz hauen.


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@schleie

Ja ich meinte dich


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jungs schlagt mich mal.... verfall grad in nen Kaufrausch.....

Aber brauch ich alles.... der Shop wo die Links her sind hat halt echt alles da... Auftriebs Styropor Kugeln und lauter solche Sachen die man nur schwer herkriegt, Gummi Stopper und und und.... haltt lauter solche Kleinigkeiten was ich alles noch nich habe.

Und Snap Wirbel brauch ich noch ganz dringend für meine Rigs, aktuell hab ich se ans Leadcore geknotet.... 

Naja die 10€ mehr jucken auch nich mehr.


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Jungs schlagt mich mal.... verfall grad in nen Kaufrausch.....
> 
> Aber brauch ich alles.... der Shop wo die Links her sind hat halt echt alles da... Auftriebs Styropor Kugeln und lauter solche Sachen die man nur schwer herkriegt, Gummi Stopper und und und.... haltt lauter solche Kleinigkeiten was ich alles noch nich habe.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn mit den Gummistoppern vor ?


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Für Forelle und so... Hecht und lalalala halt.....


Be jo it bloss uf Karpfa aus, Hecht werd ich jetzt auch Vollgas in Angriff nehmen, vorallem wenn ich dann wieder arbeiten sollte geh ich Abends noch schnell 2-3std mit der Spinne auf Hecht oder lauf die 100m zu unserem Bach.... alter da freu ich mich... wenn ich da wohne bin ich in 30sec am Bach..... muhahaaa:q


@Schleie! ich habe noch 26kg Murmeln hier liegen, denk die werden auch erst weniger wenn ich umgezogen bin.


----------



## colognecarp (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Achso, andere Baustelle |bigeyes


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Scho, nich nur Wasserschweine.


So ich habe fertig..... das schlaucht immer richtig die stundelange Sucherei, jetzt will ich noch n Hecht Imitat Gufi und ne Schleuder dann is jut.

gn8 muss erstmal heja machen....


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Was du alles brauchst...wahnsinn, ich hab ned soviel sachen wie du knigge 

Ich schätz mal in einem Jahr schauste dir mal dein zeug an. dann haste bestimmt 50% der sachen, die du gekauft hast noch nie benutzt oder brauchst sie nichtmal.
Nix für ungut 

Hab successful gerade ne mail geschickt, obse die smokey salmon auch als natur pur machen könnten und was mich dann 10kg kosten würden. bin ich ja mal gespannt.

Und ja, ich war erfolgreich. Dieses Wochenende eins chöner Schuppi von 25 Pfund, ein bildschöner Fisch. Die Woche davor ein schöner Schuppi mit 20 Pfund, und das alles eben auf Lachs.

Ich muss dazusagen, dass das Gewässer wo ich da fische, nur Fische bis ca 30 Pfund beinhaltet. Der Durchschnitt liegt so bei 18-20Pfund, da zählt son 25er schon zur Oberklasse des Besatzes im See.
Wenn ich so weiter mach dann knack ich heuer noch mit den Lachsboilies die 30er-Marke in diesem See


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Gratz^^

Ne ne, das was ich da jetzt bestellt habe habe ich spätestens in 6 Wochen alles mal benutzt gehabt, die Styropor Kugeln brauch ich unbedingt und die Pilotkugeln auch zum Sbirofischen.... die Snap Wirbel brauch ich schon seit übergestern..... so siehts bei allem aus was ich bestellt habe, einzigste was ich nich unbedingt brauchen würde wär der Therometer aber für 2€ wird er halt mitbestellt.

Und die Gufis sind auch wichtig, habe da noch fast garnichts, vorallem für Hecht, für die kleineren Fische bin ich einigermaßen ausgerüstet, aber für Hecht habe ich so gut wie nichts, aber brauch eh nur Stahlvorfach, Klemmhülsen und so nen Scheiss kauf ich erst garnicht, das Stahlvorfach wird verdrallt ohne Knoten ohne Klemmhülsen und jut ist !


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wieso kaufste ned einfach fertige stahlvorfächer und gut is? mach ich auch so.


----------



## Chrisi_66 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Das mit dem Verdrallen würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, wie das funktionieren soll.

Gruß Chris


----------



## EsoxKiller (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

zurück zu Thema!!!
wann wollt ihr den bei SB bestellen???

Habe nämlich auch Interesse#6


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also wenns nach mir geht bestellen wir morgen 

Aber jetzt mal im ernst - es haben doch echt viele viele leute jetzt schonwieder interesse daran, meint ihr nicht, dass wir schon 500-600kg zusammenbekommen?
auch in anderen foren denke ich werden viele wieder mitbestellen. die saison ist im vollen gange, so gut wie jeder fängt momentan fische, und die anderen, die jetzt erst rauskommen zum fischen könnten auch welche gebrauchen.

Also ich wäre mit 25-30kg dabei.

Und ich sag auch mal so, dass ende juli/anfang august dann sicherlich wieder bedarf besteht. wenn ich dann noch 10kg hätte, würde ich dann auch nochmal 15-20kg mitbestellen, damit es mir dann für den herbst noch reicht.

ich kann gerne hier auch das ganze via PN mithelfen zu managen, bin ja eh täglich mehrmals online.


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ne ich habe noch alle 20kg SB Murmeln zuhause + 6kg von XTremeBaits..und habe aktuell auch überhaupt kein Geld, und muss jetzt diesen Monat erstmal umziehen vorher komm ich auch garnicht mehr zum fischen, sowieso nicht wenn das ab Dienstag mit derArbeit klappt, dann muss ich die nächsten 2 WEs hier zusammenpacken und schnellstmöglichst umziehen weil ich sofern das mitm schaffa klappt jeden Tag 12km mitm Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren muss, wenn ich umgezogen bin kann ich mit 2-3 Arbeitskollegen mitfahren und im Notfall sinds nur 5km zur Arbeit, das ist grad wichtiger als Murmeln und fischen !

Und viele die 20-35kg bestellt haben haben aktuell noch genug Murmeln, ich habe schon ein paar gefragt die haben alle gesagt das Juni/Juli einwandfrei wäre, so wars auch schon die ganze Zeit geplant.... Ihr müsst halt auch soviel bestellen dass das ne Weile reicht und nicht nach 4 Wochen aufgebraucht ist.

Ich kauf bei der nächsten Aktion gleich 40-50kg, dann bin ich min. für die nächsten 4-6 Monate bedient, zumal ich dann auch immer mal mit Pellets und Tiggernüsse fische, also nicht nur mit Murmeln, sonst würd ich wohl gleich min 80kg Murmeln kaufen.

Das macht so verdammt viel Arbeit ich mach das nicht alle 2 Monate, jeder weiß dass das 2x im Jahr geplant ist dann muss sich halt auch jeder drauf einstellen und dementsprechend viel bestellen... 3x sind eventuell noch okay, aber sicherlich nich 5-6x im Jahr, das ist jedesmal 3 Wochen Turbo Stress für nichts da hab ich kein Bock drauf.

Danke fürs Angebot aber wenn da zuviel Leute mitmischen wird alles noch unübersichtlicher, 2 Leute reichen.


*@Chrissi_66* 

Das ist echt ne geile Methode, hat mir ein Hecht Spezie empfohlen, er meint die 2 besten Stahlvorfächer fürs verdrallen ist das Drennan 7 Strand oder FOX Twisting Trace Twire.

Drallen kann man das auch mit dem selbst gebogenen Stab aber ich kauf mir dann den Fox Easy Twist Twidling Stick, hier....http://www.willsons-shop.de/onlineshop/product_info.php?products_id=1120&osCsid=frlfcbiuqayuqn

Und hier... http://www.house-of-brunner.de/showframe?article=24061&mode=article&showframeheader=Artikel:%20Fox&backcommand=produceranchor=Foxandmarkerproducername=Foxandmarkermode=producerandmarkershowframeheader=Artikel:%20Fox

Der Wilsons hat auch nen Ebay Shop aber in UK, ist dort glaub sogar billiger mit Versand so ~8€

Hier das Video wie man verdrallt.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiKT1d3-irE


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

mach dir mal jetzt nicht soviel streß knigge,... wir werden dann ende juli alle bestellen und dann knacken wir die 1000 marke  ich werde natürlich auch wieder etwas nehmen. 

leute,.. wenn ihr bis juli noch ein paar braucht dann kauft erstmal ein paar traveller bei sb oder wenige kilos eurer üblig gefischten,... so das ihr bis zur sammelbestellung hin kommt.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So ne ficke... alle Schleudern sind wieder über 10€ weg.... sogar die eine normale die XXL da .... habe jetzt das Angebot an unterlegene Bieter von gestern wargenommen.... bringt alles nix die Bieterei nichmal 17sec vor Schluss, später kann ich nicht weil mein Internet zu langsam ist.... kommt danach immer noch einer und schnappt se mir weg.

Ansonsten habe ich alles meist über 50% billiger gekriegt, bin jetzt bei genau 50€ mit Versand, das passt..... Maggot Clips hab ich grad auch noch 30stück für 2,5€ mit, in 3 Größen jeweils 10stück.





*Wegen den Murmeln !

Wartet mal bitte bis Morgen Mittag ab bin so gegen 13Uhr wieder zuhause und weiß Bescheid ob ich ab Dienstag nich mehr abreitslos bin (wär Hammer), dann kann ich sagen wann wir ne Aktion machen können, aber vor Mitte Juni wird kein Thread aufgemacht, solang müsst Ihrs mindestens noch aushalten....... oder 4 Wochen später jenachdem was morgen rauskommt !!!*




So ich geh mal aufs Kanabe liega, Priategott.


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

den Thermometer, der morgen ausläuft will ich haben knigge!

ok, ich hab schon mal geschaut, werd mir dann wohl 10kg von den Solar Red Herring holen. Gehen bei Boiliediscount immer so für 60€ inkl Versand weg.
Ist auch ein Smokey Salmon-Boilie, hab die pop-ups davon. Mal sehen, die fangen bestimmt genauso.

bin sowieso dran, dass ich mit RW-Baits nen eigenen Lachsboilie rausbringe.
muss nur ein geeigneter guter flavour her, den mix haben wir schon so gut wie. muhaha, dann hab ich meine eigenen boilies ^^


----------



## Knigge007 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ey ich sags dir du kannst m...... am.... :q:q:q:q

Ich habe bei dem jetzt 16 Artikel bestellt und brauch nur noch diesen Thermometer dann kann und will ich bezahlen, nimm dir bitten nen anderen die nächsten Tage, ich muss jetzt bezahlen weil ich die ersten Sachen bei Ihm schon vor 5 Tagen ersteigert habe.... kann da nich mehr arg viel länger rummachen !


Sowieso treiben wir dann eh den Preis in die Höhe, das bringt keinem was !!!


In 6 Tagen geht wieder einer weg, in 7 auch, aber ich kann nich mehr solange warten, bestell den bitte da..... wenn ich das gewusst hätte hätte ich dir den Link von der Angel Domäne gegeben....... ist fast der gleiche 

https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p281_Spezial-Thermometer.html


----------



## Schleie! (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

du hattest ja gesagt, dass du schon eines für 1,65€ ersteigert hast. und bei dem, was morgen abläuft hab ich heute mittag schon meinen betrag eingegeben...is ja nur ein bieter drauf mit 1 gebot, das bin ich ^^


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Tage vorher oder Stunden bevor das Angebot ablauft nen hohen Betrag eingeben, ist sowieso überhauptn icht gut...... weil das immer den Preis ganz prutal in die Höhe treibt....

Ich biete nie früher als 30-40sec vor Schluss(und das ist oft zu früh).... 


Ja hab ich auch, aber ich brauch ne 2. für nen Kumpel !


----------



## Schleie! (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei si kleinigkeiten die eh oft drin sind kannste schond ein egbot eingeben. ich mach mir wegen sowas keinen stress da drauf zuw arten und 5sekunden vorher zu bieten.

40sekunden ist bei sowas auch zu lange knigge.

wenn ich was wiklich will, dann nehm ich den bietomat. der biete mein gebot automatisch, ich stelle ihn immer auf 2sekunden vor schluss. das is das ebste.


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

loool wie Bietomat.... haha... wtf is das ? :q


Jo schon klar, aber ich habe jetzt meine 12 Artikel die ich haben wollte und jetzt fehlt mir halt noch dieser blöde Thermometer dann kann ich bezahlen drum will ich den HEUTE ums verrecken haben !


Jungs meine Chefin hat grad angerufen(genua die neue Ex/wieder Chefin), und muhaha ich bin ab morgen nicht mehr arbeitslos, muhaha BAM BA BAM, loool #d:q:vik:#6#6#6



*Da ich aber diesen Monat noch umziehen muss und dafür auch einiges an Geld brauche kann ich die Murmel Aktion nicht jetzt schon machen, das geht beim besten Willen NICHT !*




*Wir eröffnen spätestens am 14.6.2010 einen neuen Thread mit dem neuen Angebot von SuccessfulBaits, und lassen diesen Thread hier schliesen !


** 
Jeder kann dann vom 1.7.2010 - 9.7.2010 seinen Betrag samt dem Versand für euer eigenes Packet in diesem^^Zeitraum an SB überweisen, SB produziert dann die Woche drauf, halt so wie letztes mal..... wer halt in diesem Zeitraum das Geld nicht überwiesen hat bzw bis zum 1. Produktionstag hat halt einfach Pech gehabt da wird keine Rücksicht drauf genommen !* 


Gruß


----------



## Aldaron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallöchen wo muss ich mich melden wenn ich Boilies haben möchte?

Und wo steht der Preis 

Also auf der HP kenne ich den aber für unsere Sammelbestellung


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Lese doch bitte einfach mal das fettgedruckte was ich vor nichtmal 5 Minuten direkt über deinem Post geschrieben habe !


Dieser Thread hier ist noch ein Überbleibsel von der letzten Sammelbestellung.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also die Antwort von Successful-Baits:

die kleinste Menge Freezer die ich von SmokeySalmon machen kann sind 30 kg Boilies.
Sie würden 6,- Euro per kg zzgl. Versand kosten.
Bitte Rü. wenn das für sie in Frage kommt.

Schade, ich brauch keine 30kg.
Naja, dann werden es eben doch die Solarboilies werden


----------



## Barsch26 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

ich denke ich bin dann auch dabei bei der boilie bestellung kann aber nichts garantieren. welchen Beruf wirst du ausüben Knigge ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

knigge wens soweit ist  reden wir 2 und ich mach den therad auf ansprech partner für pns bin ich.

bestellung wird knigge machen,


----------



## Aldaron (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich bin ein Depp 

Danke dir xD

Ja ich bin aufjedenfall dabei

Wenn denn du nen genaues Angebot hast kann ich dir erst sagen wieviel kg ich haben will.


----------



## colognecarp (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Barsch26 schrieb:


> welchen Beruf wirst du ausüben Knigge ?



Er wird Hauptberuflicher einkäufer diverser Angelläden, was sonst #c


----------



## Loewenherz41 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Gibts die " Red spice fish " nur als Fertigboilie bei SB ?
oder kann man die auch wo anderst kaufen ? Angelladen etc. ?

Ich habe gehört die seien sehr fängig, ohne viel anzufüttern !

Ich bräuchte da mal so 1-2 Kg, Größe 18/20.

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Ralle2609 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

kann man auch pellets etc kaufen?
und die machen da was am preis ?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hey löwenherz,...
also mit 1-2 kilo wirst du hier nicht bedient. wir hier kaufen immer bei der sammelbestellung min 10 kg. wenn du nur mal die eine packung ( sorte testen möchtest ) gehe auf die homepage von sb und dann unter fertigboilies kannst du dir denn deine sorte mal raussuchen und die dir als traveller bestellen oder natur pur oder c. konservierte. preise stehen alle mit bei. bei der nächsten sammelbestellung werden auch nur leute bei sein die min 10 kilo c. konservierte bzw 10,5 kg traveler nehmen. leute die nur mal so 2-3 kilo wollen ist zu viel mühen für die betreiber des thedas und sb. denn das macht sau viel arbeit. also wenn du nur mal so welche testen willst und nicht viele kilos haben willst dann bestelle dir welche bei sb. und wenn du dann weist welche bei dir fängig sind und wir die hier gerade in der sammelbestellung mit bei haben kannst du mitbestellen ( sofern du über die mindestabnahme kommst )

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Loewenherz41 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Danke Dir kleinerkarpfen, für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Bei uns fischt eine kleine gruppe mit Boilies, die Marke weiß ich leider nicht. und da ist es jetzt so, wenn du mit einer anderen Boilies kommst, hast schlechte Karten.
Darum von mir nur mal zum Test die kleine Menge.
Werde bei SB nachschauen.
Nochmals Danke und immer einen Kräftigen zug auf der Angel

Gruß
Richard


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,


Loewenherz probier mal die Scoberry Murmeln aus, davon ist hier und auch in anderen Foren ist eigentlich jeder total begeistert, ansonsten hat ja KKarpfen alles gesagt.

Habe Heute frei, ab nächste Woche gehts dann Vollgas LOS.

Habe voll die Probleme mit der Telekom diese ****---****, ich will schon seit Ewigkeiten einen DSL Vertrag bei Kabel BW abschließen und die Telekom hats bisher immer geschafft ohne mein Einverständnis bei einem Umzug nen neuen 2 Jahres Vertrag abzuschließen.... und den Vertrag so spät abgeschickt das die Stornierungszeit natürlich schon längst abgelaufen war..... das glaubt einem keiner wenn mans noch nicht selbst erlebt hat.


----------



## snorreausflake (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> die Telekom hats bisher immer geschafft ohne mein Einverständnis nen neuen 2 Jahres Vertrag zu machen.... aber diesmal las ich mir das nich mehr gefallen... die haben doch glatt und sauber diesmal wieder das gleiche Spielchen vor......
> 
> Das ist echt unglaublich, das glaubt einem keiner.....


Schon mal die Vertragsbestimmungen gelesen?
Evtl. verlängert sich dein Vertrag autpomatisch um zwei Jahre wenn du nicht schriftlich kündigst#4
Also erstmal lesen und dann rumstänkern


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Sicherlich nicht, schau mal im Netz.... das ist rammelvoll mit Leuten die bei nem Umzug selbiges Problem wie ich haben !


Hat dann eigentlich niemand Interesse an Cubes ?

Weil dann würd ich da auch mal nach nem Angebot fragen.


----------



## EmsLiga (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Loewenherz41

glaube von den SB Sammelbesteller hat noch keina was auf RSF landen können oder ?
Ich war 1x los ohne anfüttern und blank nach Hause #t

Meine Kois und der Hund sind verrückt nach den RSF da gehen die gut |bigeyes

Werde im Juni mit anfüttern den 2ten Test durchführen .

Evtl. kann bis dahin ja jemand von Fängen mit RSF berichten #6

Petri & Carpitale
Rob


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,


also ich kann spätestens in 3 Wochen genaueres sagen, werde dann einen Futterplatz mit Scoberry und einen mit Red S.Fisch anlegen, gestern kam mein Doppelpaddel/Einzelpaddel und die Doppelhubpumpe für mein Schlauchboot dann bin ich jetzt endlich bereit und habe alles wichtige was ich brauche.

Wobei man das bei mir sowieso nicht so wirklich bewerten kann, weil ich der aller erste von 110 Vereinsmitgliedern bin der öfters mal nur mit Murmeln fischt..... gibt zwar 3-4 Leute die auch damit fischen aber die werfen in Ihr Anfutter maximal ne Hand Murmeln mit dazu und fischen allesamt mit den Vanille Murmeln von Top Secret und 1-2 anderen Sorten aus selbem Hause, einer davon macht auch mal richtige Murmel Ansitze aber ebenfalls mit diesen Schrott Kugeln..... alle anderen fischen nur mit Brotmehl und Mais, Grundfutter/Mais oder Mais/Made, Mais/Wurm...... Pellets fischen auch nur 5 Leute auch da werfen die nur ganz ganz wenig in hr Anfutter so richtiges Pellets fischen ist das auf keinsten.

Da bin ich echt gespannt wie ich mit ner komplett anderen Futter Strategie wie alle anderen Vereinskollegen abschneide.


Habe mal ne Frage, wer von euch fischt den mit *BackLeads ?*


Ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob sich das wirklich rentiert (???), weil könnte in dem Ebay Shop wo ich mittlerweile fast 20 Artikel bestellt habe die von Fox im 3er Pack für 8,6€ kaufen......


Was meint Ihr reicht dieser Schirm hier aus.... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...08&ih=009&category=126464&ssPageName=WDVW&rd= ?

Das ist so mit das billigste was ich gefunden habe und sieht nicht schlechter aus als die für 50-70€ außer das diese teilweie komplett geschlossen werden können.... aber das brauch ich auch nicht, reicht so vollkommen (denk ich zumindest mal).


----------



## KaiAllround (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> also ich kann spätestens in 3 Wochen genaueres sagen, werde dann einen Futterplatz mit Scoberry und einen mit Red S.Fisch anlegen, gestern kam mein Doppelpaddel/Einzelpaddel und die Doppelhubpumpe für mein Schlauchboot dann bin ich jetzt endlich bereit und habe alles wichtige was ich brauche.
> ...



Hey Knigge, 

Job also ich habe Flying Backleads von Korda ist nicht so umständlich wie die anderen und Funktioniert einwandfrei! 

Also ich habe meinen ersten Karpfen 2010 auch auf Scoberry von SB gefangen (Sammelbestellung) und davor leider einen sehr guten Fisch verloren :-( Aber die Murmeln fangen! Die RSF habe ich noch nicht probiert da warte ich noch ein wenig... 

Habe jetzt endlich neue Arbeit und wieder viel mehr Zeit zum Angeln, bis jetzt hatte ich immer Schichten und dieses Jahr Fast jedes we durch gearbeitet:-(


----------



## colognecarp (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin

Ich nutze die Captive Backleads, die sind schon Sinnvoll. Wenn du wirklich alles absenken willst dann mach dir Die Flying und die Captive Backleads drauf.


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich habe jetzt halt die Intilligent Backleads in 1,5oz also 42g von Korda mitbestellt.


Habe eben mit meiner neuen Vermieterin telefoniert und kann ab 16.Mai in die Wohnung, nur das is bissle zu knapp bin also ab 23.5. drüben, juhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Könnt euch nich vorstellen wie ich mich freue, so hab ich mich seit Jahren nich mehr gefreut, innerhalb von 2 Tagen Arbeit suchen Arbeit gefunden und ne endlos geile Wohnung wie ich se bisher noch nie hatte.

Arbeitsstelle ist dann nur noch 3km entfernt und die Seen 1,2km einer der 2 Bäche nur 200m..... der andere 1km von meiner neuen Wohnung entfernt, besser könnts nich laufen !


----------



## colognecarp (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Läuft ja richtig gut für dich, neue Arbeit neue Wohnung, Glückwunsch !


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin,

jo lauft schon fast wieder zu gut....

So gut gings mir seit 3-4 Jahren nich mehr, naja jeder der mal arbeitslos war und vorallem Hartz4 gekriegt hat weiß wovon ich rede.....

Dafür gehts mir ab 23.5. umso besser und das Amt kann sich den 1€ Job den ich ab spätestens ab 1.7.2010 - 1.4.2011 in der OWB=Behinderten Werkstatt hätte machen müssen in die Haare schmieren..... puhh bin ich froh das ich mir das nich antun musste, sowieso is der Chef dort ein mega ........ der nutzt das gnadenlos aus wenn 1€ Jober kommen, oft keine Vesper Pausen nichts, sagst was ruft er gleich beim Amt an dann gibts gleich mal 10% weniger Geld für 3 Monate, und die Arbeit is auch ne Katastrophe..... für BMW machen die für die Heckscheiben solche Sichtschutz hmm Rolläden (Wat weiß ich) die innenrein kommen.... machst am Tag im Schnitt 1800 stück(die behinderten im Schnitt so 120stück ein paar wenige schaffen knappe 300 aber auch nicht jeden Tag), wenns schnell gehen muss auch mal 2200, und das 40std pro Woche für ca 110€ extra die nach Abzug der 70€ Monats Zugfahrkarte über bleiben.... laaaaal

Dazu kommt noch das manche der behinderten vorallem die Mädels teilweise echt nervig sind, kriegst dann ständig Liebesbriefe und lauter so n Zeugs, am Anfang ist das auch lustig aber 10 Monate hätte ich das nich ausgehalten, das is nix für mich... nix gegen die Leute die können einem echt nur Leid tun (da wird einem mal wieder bewusst wie schön wirs doch haben auch mit hartz4) aber auf Dauer kann ich das nicht....


----------



## colognecarp (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Kommt drauf an wie man das mit dem Euro Jop sieht, du hättest ja keinen Euro die Stunde oder nur 110€ im Monat, letzten endes bekommst du ja als lohn deine Wohnung bezahlt, 345€ lebensunterhalt + 110€ zusatz, macht wenn du den Wohnungssatz auslatschst 855€ netto im Monat 

Das ist schon ne Stange Geld was der Staat da zur verfügung stellt, aber ne lösung ist das natürlich nicht. Ich bin auch froh in einem festen Arbeitsverhältniss zu sein um dort für mein tackele zu Arbeiten


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

650+~120 = 770€ wärens dann.... nich 850..... 


Ja man sagt halt 1€ Job.... weißt ja selber.


Du hast halt 359€ zum Leben, davon ziehst mal noch Strom, Telefon/DSL usw,.. ab dann weißt was da noch über bleibt... nix mehr.... wenns gut lauft 180€, und wehe du brauchst nen Pullover, klar hartz4 soll kein Luxus sein, aber so isses einfach ein Witz.

Ich finds halt ne Sauerei das se vor 5-6 Jahren für die Wohnung ~330€ bezahlt haben und jetzt nur noch 280€...... die letzten 5 Jahre ist der m² um ca 1,5€/m² gestiegen aber das Amt zahlt immer weniger.... da stimmt doch was nicht.

Will nicht wissen was zb in Berlin ne Wohnung kostet, da kriegst doch für knapp 300€ garnix mehr, das is ja mittlerweile sogar schon bei uns in der Pampa der Fall das man unter 300€ nix mehr kriegt.





So ich bin weg Formel 1 luaga


----------



## colognecarp (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bei uns muss man min. 400€ hinlegen, für was vernünftiges am besten 500€. Der Mietspiegel in Köln ist gandenlos, billig wohnen kann ich hier nur im Bivvy :r


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo bei uns min 350 und dann musst mal min 8 Monate suchen (der 1-2Zimmer Wohnungsmarkt ist toter als tot... kannst froh sein wenn du im Umkreis von 25km alle 2-3 Monate in allen Zeitungen die es gibt 1 Wohnung drin ist), noch vor 5 Jahren hast für 260-300€ warm Bomben 2 Zimmer Wohnungen bekommen... da ist nix mehr, kannst froh sein wenn du mit dem^^ Geld bei der Kaltmiete hinkommst.... 

Und genau da sollt das Amt sich halt echt mal anpassen.... ansonsten sag ich ja garnix.

Meine neue Wohnung kostet warm auch 370€ aber mit 59m² und der Luxus Ausstattung is das ein Monster Preis, ein Traum echt da steh ich morgens gerne auf.


I be bloss gspannt ob mich die Telekom jetzt wieder verarscht und mir wieder einen neuen Vertrag macht also mit ner neuen Mindestvertragslaufzeit... eben hats geheissen die alte würde bleiben.... naja seh ich dann wenn der Brief nächste Woche kommt Fraule meinte das würde so bleiben und auch im Brief drin stehen, wenn nicht lauf ich Amok.... haben mich schonmal verarscht ein 2x nicht mehr !

So i luag mol bissle Fernseh und penn dann, morgafrüh wieder 50min zur Arbeit fahren... bähhhhhhh


----------



## Schleie! (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So, hab mir grad 10kg Red Herring (Lachs) von Solar gekauft. Mal sehn, wie die dann so sind.
Und ich hab von RW-Baits am Wochenende was neues gesehen: Smoked Chicken...echt geil, riecht wie Hähnchen  die werd ich auch demnächst mal 10kg holen.


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

aldaaaaaaaaaa be i am ASCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

11 Stunda schaffa.... Arbeitskollege hat mich Abends vergessen von der Baustelle mit ins Geschäft mitzunehmen.... also musst ich die 1,3km laufen..... und dann noch schön 14km mitm Fahrrad nachhause fahren wovon 5km mit ner knapp 20% Steigung schön Bergauf gehen...... boahhhhh hoffentlich is bald der 22.5.




@Schleie der eine Shop der den Thermometer hatte ist find ich garnicht schlecht, habe gestern Abend bezahlt (laaal nach 9 Tagen... okay habe aber auch gut eingekauft und gestern noch den Thermometer) und krieg Heute ne Email von Ihm wo er sich für die schnelle Zahlung bedankt (looool) und gibt mir nen 10€ Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf in seinem Shop, ab 75€ ists bei Ihm Versandkostenfrei, hatte mich gestern schon mehr als gewundert habe ja 16 Artikel für 55€ gekauft u.a. ja die Futterschleuder und musste nur 1,9€ Versand zahlen für die vielen Sachen.


Hab mir gestern Abend eigentlich fürs Raubfischangeln die Berklay Cross Lok Snaps bestellt, denk ich nehm die aber auch zum Karpfen fischen, *was für Snaps fischt Ihr ????


Aso noch was.....


Deckt Ihr beim Karpfa fischa eigentlich alle Swivels (sofern se glänzen) und so mit nem Silikonschlauch ab, als Tarnung ?

Oder kauft Ihr gleich Swivels und Co die extra beschichtet sind damit die nicht mehr glänzen ?

Oder ist das total egal ?
*


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hmmm weiß auch nicht, hab mir das letztens schonmal überlegt aber die Edings stinken wie die Pest, meinst nicht das die Fische das riechen ?????


Nimmst da nen stink normalen schwarzen Eding ?



Ich muss aufs Kanabe liega be total im Eimer......


Pfiate


----------



## colognecarp (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hatte den Post ausversehen gelöscht, wollte noch was beischreiben #t ne ich male öffter mal was an der Montage an, das ist voll egal. Aber von haus aus gucke ich das ich meine Montagen von vorne herein so baue das ich nicht mehr picaso spielen muss. Grundsätzlich ist das kein Problem


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so jungs ich hab keine baits mehr von sb  :-(


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Laaaaal..... wieviel Kilo hattest gehabt, 80-100kg oder ?

Ich habe im Juni kein Geld also erst Mitte Juni Thread starten und dann 1. Juli Woche bezahlen, nur hab ich da auch n Problem.... weil ich erst am 15. Lohn krieg.... miauuuuu.....

Is wieder total verhext, 100€ hab ich am 1.7. schon aber wollt ja diesmal gleich min 40-50kg kaufen, naja hab ich dann wohl Pech gehabt und muss mich mit max. 30kg zufrieden geben.

Nächste Woche steht erstmal der Umzug an, mei hab ich keine Lust auf die ********


----------



## KaiAllround (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Moin meine Baits werden auch Knapp... 
War von Gestern zu heute am See und konnte eigentlich gut fangen (Karpfenfänge 2010). Also die Scoberry nehmen die Karpfen sehr gut an....


----------



## Knigge007 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

langsam langsam... ich war seit 4 Wochen nich mehr fischen und werd solang ich nich umgezogen bin auch nicht mehr gehen!

Habe noch 9,5kg Scoberry da, 10kg Red Spice Fish, 3,5kg Banana Fish von XTremeBaits und ca 2kg White Fish von MasterBaits.....

Habe Heute Morgen meinen Fahrradanhänger im Ebay gekauft für 50€ inkls. Versand (kostet sonst überall 65€ + 10-15€ Versand), weil ich ohne nicht zum mehr fischen gehen kann wenn ich nächstes WE umgezogen bin.

Ich hoffe der Hänger ist bis zum 22.5. da, sonst kann ich nur mit de Hecht Spinnrute los.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

So bin auch wieder  da vom fischen

  Gefangen habe ich 10 fische zwischen 8-24pf




 http://img34.*ih.us/img34/6785/angeln052.jpg



   [FONT=&quot]köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


http://img38.*ih.us/img38/4989/angeln057.jpg
[/FONT] 


  köder war ein schneeman,  sb pistazie und einem pop up von pelzerbaits in erdbeere.


 http://img641.*ih.us/img641/5665/angeln045.jpg



   [FONT=&quot]Köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img140.*ih.us/img140/2231/angeln031.jpg
[/FONT] 

 [FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up

http://img100.*ih.us/img100/2375/angeln025.jpg

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up


http://img340.*ih.us/img340/8808/angeln007.jpg
[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]köder war ein sb red-fisch pop up.


zwecks baits  habe keine  gerade noch 3kg, einmal fischen und sie sind weg.
[/FONT]


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Schöne Fische.
Bei uns is momentan leider etwas Flaute wegen dem Wetter :/ Aber ich halte meine 5kg noch in Ehren...einmal fischen sind die ja auch weg...


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Ronny geile Viecher haste da erwischt und wie man sieh geht der Red Spice Fish ja auch.

Ich war den ganzen Monat noch nicht fischen..... nächste Woche Umzug und ab dann gehts Rund.

Ohje herje, habe vom 23-25.5. kein Internet.... miauuu das wird ja übel 3 Tage ohne Internet...... naja bin Mo-Di eh arbeiten und am Sonntag muss ich eh alles einräumen, meine neue Wohnzimmerschrankwand aufbauen usw,.... und wenn ich Glück habe komm ich da noch 2-3 Stunden zum /Zander/Hecht spinnen.



@Schleie! bei dir wirds auch nichts mit demThermometer wa ?

Seh grad das man dich bei dem der Heute weggeht wieder überboten hat, und diesmal hats einem den Zeiger rausgehauen... liegt ja scho bei 5,94€.... laaaaal... die haben se nich mehr alle... Hauptsache geboten und ersteigert..... mei mei so teuer hab ich den auch noch nich weggehen sehen.


----------



## fantazia (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



EmsLiga schrieb:


> @Loewenherz41
> 
> glaube von den SB Sammelbesteller hat noch keina was auf RSF landen können oder ?
> Ich war 1x los ohne anfüttern und blank nach Hause #t
> ...


Nicht nur deine Kois mögen die|supergri.Fische die Red Spice Fish nun die 3. Saison und bisher liefen die an jedem Gewässer was ich damit befischt habe.Kahmen für die Gewässer auch einige gute Fische raus also ich habe in den Köder vollstes vertrauen und werde ihn wohl noch länger weiterfischen.Kann die Blanks die ich in der Zeit hatte an beiden Händen abzählen eher an einer|supergri.3 Tage füttern am 4. Tag fischen in meinen Gewässern fast todsicher.Und auch wenn die Stelle über Monate täglich gefüttert wurde konstante gute Fänge.Morgen gehts auch los erste mal füttern in diesem Jahr und donnerstag gehts los zum fischen.Kann dann ja mal berichten.


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ja die spinnen mit ihren thermometer...
aber ich hab seit 2 wochen nimmer mitgeboten, mehr als 4euro geb ich ned aus dafür. hab an 5-6euro inkl versand gedacht...

werd die boilies demnächst auch mal an einem anderen gewässer probieren. allerdings werde ich dort nur kurzsessions machen (nachmittags/abends bis nachts um ca 12/1uhr) und dann wieder heimdüsen. da kann ich nämlich schön direkt neberm auto fischen und kann dann alles im auto lassen. eingepackt is dann alles in 5min und heim gehts


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo dein Problem ist das du 3-4 Tage bevor das Angebot ablauft nen Preis eingibst... das kann nicht klappen... und sowieso treibst du mit so einem viel zufrühen Angebot nur den Preis in die Höhe !

Las es einfach laufen und gib 10-20sec vor Ende Gebot (jenachdem wie schnell deine Leitung ist) dein Höchstgebot ein, und du wirst sehen das klappt.

Vorallem macht dieser Shop immer und bei jedem Artikel wo du mitgeboten hast und das 2. höchste Angebot geboten hast immer ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter mit deinem eingegebenen Höchstpreis.

So habe ich bisher fast alles bei dem gekauft, musst halt nur schauen das du das 2. höchste Angebot eingegeben hast, mit max 4€ sollt das eigentlich locker klappen !


Habe eben wieder auf seine Boilie XXL Schleuder geboten, die meist immer für 8,5-12€ weg geht, habe wieder 20sec vor Schluss 7,2€ eingegeben und war klar das mich einer überbietet... aber in ner Stunde hab ich ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter von Ihm und kann die dann für 7,2€ kaufen.... ist echt cool bei dem.

Habe ja noch nen 10€ Gutschein den er mir letztes mal geschenkt hat.


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Knigge, ich hab bisher ein einziges mal auf nen thermometer geboten.

brauchst mir nicht zu erklären, wie ebay funzt. ich hab schon fast 500 bewertungen  ich geb nicht vorher meinen preis ein.und auch ned 20sekunden vorher, sondern allerhöchstens 5sekunden vor mir. und das amcht meist mein bietomat ^^


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ach dann hab ich dich verwechselt... weil schon seit 1,5 Wochen jemand versucht den abzustauben.

Ja hast nie ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter bekommen... musst eigentlich kriegen wenn du min 2. bist.

So ich geh wieder Rocky luaga


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Schleie! schau = http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360263251666&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:DE:1123

hehe^^ 50Cent günstiger wie der der die Schleuder gestern bekommen hat... 

Ist ein Angebot an unterlegene Bieter das er nur dem "2. platzierten" macht... (bei jedem Artikel den du bei Ihm ersteigerst-:q|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes) zwar irgendwie unfair dem gegenüber der die Sachen ersteigert hat aber was solls die Chance hat jeder.....

Kannst ja bei der gestrigen Schleuder schauen, da ist eienr mit 13 Bewertungen mit Maximal Gebot mit 7,2€... des war i.
********************
********************
********************


*
Zur Sammelbestellung !*


*Wir startem am 14.6.2010 einen neuen Thread mit einem neuen Angebot an Murmeln bei SuccessfulBaits,* ich sag das nur nochmal das alle Bescheid wissen und weil mich die letzten Tage immer wieder Leute per PN anschreiben und fragen wann wir das nächste mal ne Aktion starten.

Ich werde diesesmal auch ein Angebot an Cubes einholen !


----------



## yassin (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hab mir jetzt vor kurzem nen Mix von Succesful Baits abgerollt ist echt super.

hätt ich noch nen Monat gewartet hätte ich bei euch mitbestellen können |evil:

naja denke ich bestell nächstes Jahr mit wenn dann denn (hoffendlich) noch so eine Aktion gestartet wird.

achja der Schuppi aus den Karpfenfängen ist auf die Murmeln reingefallen :k


----------



## Knigge007 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

@Yassin Gratz zum Fisch !


Jo wir machen halt jetzt dann die Aktion und dann weiß ich nicht ob wir dieses Jahr nochmal eine starten.... bei mir isses grad bissle doof wel ich erst seit 1,5 Wochen arbeite und grad nich so viel Geld habe und wohl "nur" 30kg kaufen kann und ob das reicht bezweifle ich mal ganz stark.... von demher kanns schon sein das wir dieses Jahr nochmal ne Aktion machen.


Bei Joker Baits wärs halt von der Mindestabnahmemenge am besten, da müssen wir nur 100kg nehmen und zahlen dann nur 3,9€ aufs Kilo anstatt der glaub 7-7,5€ was deren Murmeln sonst kosten.... aber keiner kennt die Murmeln wirklich.... aber testen möcht ich die auf jeden Fall mal !!!



Im Frühling 2011 gibts auf jeden Fall wieder ne Aktion, diesmal aber mindestens 1 Monat früher (wir waren letztes mal arg spät dran), denk wenn alle wissen das es immer eine Aktion im Februar und eine irgendwann im Sommer gibt, könnt man sich eigentlich darauf einstellen und auch dementsprechend viel Murmeln abnehmen das es dann auch das ganze Jahr ausreicht !


----------



## yassin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

danke 

ich denke ich werd nächstes Jahr mitbestellen |rolleyes


----------



## colognecarp (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Haha, ich habs denoch gelesen ihr Zicken


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

hehe  colognecarp 

hast uns erwischt 


ist egal hoffe wird nimmer vorkommen knigge ,wen dan pn.


----------



## colognecarp (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ganz egal wie oder was.

Wenn das wieder so ein Theater wird wie beim letzten mal, dann mach ich das ganze Ding zu.

Ich hab keine Lust wieder dutzende von Themen und Beiträgen zu sortieren und zusammenzuführen, weil da mehrere Themen gleichzeitig aufgemacht werden.

Also, wenn ihr sowas machen wollt, dann macht *ein* Thema dazu auf und gut ist.


----------



## KaiAllround (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moin Knigge wann genau soll das ganze ablaufen?

edit: Hatt sich schon erledigt hab nochmal geschaut:-D

mfg


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hi,

mich geht diese Aktion überhaupt nichts an, bzw nicht von euch Ablern, "einzigste" was ich machen werde ist die Leute vom KS, Carphunter und Carphunters Germany Ronny geben bzw deren Namen, Baitmenge und so.....

Habs gestern im KS angepsrochen worauf sich schon 3 Leute gemeldet haben.

Leider darfst dort keine Threads mitm Angebot aufmachen wegen den Sponsoren, KS is das einzigste Forum die das verbieten..... leider genau dass das am meisten besucht wird.... naja kannste nix machen is halt so.

*Klärt alles weitere mit Ronny/Carphunter2401 !!!*


----------



## DerSimon (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo zusammen,

hab gestern einen 33 Pfünder auf die Scobbery fangen können. Auf die Red Spice gab es leider nicht einen einzigen Biss. Die Scobbery waren da beliebter.

VG

Simon


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Nice Fish^^, hehe^^


Also Jungs ich werd ab Heute 18Uhr bis Dienstag nicht Online sein weil ich ab da in der neuen Wohnung bin und der Telekom Techniker leider erst am 25.5. Abends Zeit hat mein DSL freizuschalten.


Ich mach 10x das Kreuz wenn ich das hinter mir habe - umziehen is das allerletzte  :v:v:v:v:v:v:v!



Gruß Mike


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

kann ich nicht gerade behaupten. ich konnte leider zwar dieses jahr noch keinen landen aus bestimmten umständen wie vorfach gerissen,... oder nicht gehakt oder voll in den baum gerandt. ich fische jedoch immer eine rute mit red spice fish und eine mit scoberry und kann sagen das ich auf beiden sorten in meinem see bisse verzeichnen kann. bei mir werden die gut angenommen nur leider habe ich wie schon erwähnt keinen auf die matte legen können.  

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Schleie! (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Habe heute Nacht wieder eine Red Spice Fish und eine mit Smokey Salmon gefischt, 2 kleine satzeier auf Smokey Salmon, auf Red Spice garnix...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so bin auch wieder zurück bilder sind in karpfen fänge 2010

zwecks baits  wir können auch warten noch ,kauf ich mir eben 20kg mix von sb solange.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

von mir aus können wir auch bestellen. meine reichen mir noch diese woche füttern + we fischen gehen. danach sind meine SB weg.
Hab dann aber noch 10kg von den solar hier, womit ich etwas zeit überbrücken könnte.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wollte knigge nicht übergehn :-(, aber bei mir siehts mit baits nicht wirklich gut aus.


wen ich noch 1okg habe ists viel, das reicht 2 mal fischen gehn noch.


----------



## Xarrox (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also wenn ihr Bestellen wollt ich bin dabei letzte konnte ich net mitbestellen hatte noch knapp 20kg selfmade murmeln aber jetzt würde ich auf jedenfall 20-30kg bestellen sagt nur wann und ich bin dabei #6


----------



## Baddy89 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Ich wäre auch für eine erneute Bestellung ;-)


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

immer langsam freunde der sonne,...
bei der letzten bestellung wurde klar dargestellt das wir eine nächste bestellung juli/ August machen werden. viele hatten sich damals gemeldet und wollten nur ein paar kg oder haben erst zugesagt und dann sich nicht mehr gemeldet. damit es dieses mal nicht diese hudelein gibt werden ein paar kriterien vergeben die ja eigentlich schon bekannt sind. schaut mal so,... in nicht ganz 4 wochen wird die nächste bestellungsumfrage gemacht,.. fest gelegt und bestellt bei sb. so das wir davon ausgehen können in ca 8 wochen unsere baits zu hause zu haben. bis dahin holt euch doch einen kleinen vorrat bei sb persönlich wie gewohnt um denn bei der sammelbestellung volll zu schlagen zu können. jetzt dann ebend nur bis dahin. das sollte keinen abbruch sein,.. somal ja mal letztens wir top preise bekommen haben anstatt den regulären preis je kilo zahlen zu müssen. also lieber ne kleine menge jetzt kaufen so das ihr noch hin kommt bis zur sammel bestellung und wenn es dann los geht,... das gesparte bei der sammelbestellung raus hauen. knigge sagte mir aber schon wenn wir bei solch größen von bestellungen bleiben werden wir jedes jahr zum frühjahr und eine mitte sommer/ herbst eine zweite machen. also schonmal im hinterkopf behalten das es denn andere preise gibt 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Schleie! (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

8 wochen? :O

dann bleiben mir nur noch 3 monate um damit zu fangen, dann is schonzeit bis nächstes jahr märz. da brauch ich auch keine 30kg mehr.

es haben doch einige keine baits mehr, andere haben jetzt wieder interesse angemeldet. und wer noch paar hat, der kann doch trotzdem welche bestellen. oder einige, wie ich, die das letzte mal kleinere mengen zum testen bestellt haben wollen jetzt mehr haben .

also ich finde wir können ruhig langsam mal anfangen, sodass wir anfang/mitte juli spätestens unser köder haben.

is nur meine meinung. ich weiß auch, dass man es nicht jedem recht machen kann. irgendjemand wird immer ins ofenrohr schauen.

aber in 8 wochen erst baits, das fände ich etwas zu spät.


----------



## Xarrox (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

das mir auch zu spät ich brauche murmeln max 2 wochen sonst bestell ich die so A.-Lecken


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so seh ich das auch schleie 

mein hauptproblem ist das ich im august 2-3 wochen beim fischen bin,und ich nix machen kann.

ich würde sagen die umfrage wird in ner woche gemacht bleibt ca 1 woche on,danach  gehen pns vom bord an mich.

den texst u.s.w verfasse ich befor ich die  umfrage starte, umfrage +texst wird ein tehrad sein.

in diesem sind 
- preise für die baits,versand
-kontunummer,verwendungszweck.
-was muss in der pn drinn stehn.
- allso im normal fall alle infos wo benötigt werden,so das es kein durcheinander entsteht.


was ich jetzt noch nicht weis ist wie lange  ich die bestellungen annehmen soll(pns)

denke mal 1 woche die umfrage und 2 wochen zeit  um mir die pns zu schicken.


oder was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## colognecarp (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Die Umfrage könntest du weg lassen, du bist ja in der lage einen guten bait raus zu suchen, warum also sich den stress und den Zeitaufand mit einer Umfrage machen. Einmal Fisch und einmal Frucht und alles ist gut, wer nicht will hat pesch #c
Wenn du jetzt einfach sagst das die Bestellung los geht mit dem und dem Bait kannst du in 10 Tagen bestellen


----------



## colognecarp (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo und fertig, als würde ein anderer Bait auch zwangsläufig mehr fisch bringen. Die klicker fangen alle recht gut #6


----------



## Xarrox (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> hast auch recht , den die umfrage geht meistens bei mir schief warum auch immer und somit habe ich dan 3 therads immer und keiner geht wegen der umfrage.
> 
> 
> also ich würde mal sagen scoberry und excl fisch so wie es hier in der alten ist.




Top ich bin dabei #6 gute Murmeln!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also warte ich noch 1-2 wochen dann stell ich alles on mit allen infos.

sagen wir on stelle ichs am 7 juni und endet am 21.06.2010

danach muss ich alle daten von euch zu einer liste zusammenstellen(eure pns), und knigges liste von den anderen foren.

denke mal das ich mit allem dann bis zum 28.06.2010 fertig bin,würde die liste dan freitags weg schiken oder samstags 2.07 oder 3.07.

und das geld kann dan ab  5.07-8.07.2010 überwiesen werden,so das dann montags oder freitags 12.07 oder16.07 produziert werden kann.
und eine woche später haben wir alles.


das wäre mein vorschlag, muss mich aber auch an knigge bissl halten den der macht die karpfen forums.

wens erst im juli starten soll ist mirs zu knapp, da ich anfang august  2 wochen fischen geh und einige dinge dort organiesieren muss.


----------



## colognecarp (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Am schlausten ist es wenn du die Jungs so in der gegend des ersten zahlen lässt, bevor schon alles für Tackele weg ist


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Also ich bin auch dabei und denke es wird genug Interessenten bei beiden Bestellvorgängen geben!

Wäre jedoch auf jeden Fall mal für Klarheit, so dass ich weiß, ob ich mir nun eine kleine Menge bestellen soll oder nicht.

Edit: Welche Boilies bestellt ihr unter der Zeit bei succesful baits? Sind es die Fertigboilies konserviert?


----------



## Baddy89 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Oke, deswegen habe ich gefragt. Habe bei Konservierer die Angst, dass der Boilie bitter wird und den Fisch eher abschreckt.

Okay, dann warten wir mal ab. Ich freu mich =)


----------



## Windmaster (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Xarrox schrieb:


> Top ich bin dabei #6 gute Murmeln!!


 
Ich auch #h


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also dabei sein werden diesmal viel und wie man sieht haben bis jetzt die üblichen und einige zusätzlich interesse gezeigt. warte ab nur du wirst dich umschauen wieviele dann dir einen stock zwischen die beine schmeißen. bleiben wir doch auch noch bei dem thema der zeit. wie jemand schreibt in 2 wochen ist ende im gelände,... das wissen wir alle das werden wir nicht schaffen denn sonst hätten wir alles schon hinter uns bringen müssen. murmelumfrage würde ich auch nicht machen. ich denke jeder von uns ist mit einem fischigen und einem fruchtigen bait sehr gut beraten. ich denke da spreche ich für sehr viel von uns dass wenn die fruchtigen wieder scoberrys werden denn diese laufen wie sau und sind einfach nicht zu schlagen. wenn man mag kann man ja dieses mahl andere fischige nehmen. bsp: holly rhóhne. die nachfrage war danach und von den red spice haben noch kaum welche mit gefischt oder fische mit gelandet. ich hingegen habe mit der sorte kein problem,... nur scoberry sollte es wirklich schon wieder serden.

lass mal knigge das mit herrn heymann machen und denn dann bekommen wir vielleicht wieder gute preise und zusätzlich pop ups oder so. meine sind top,.. tragen den haken mindestens 24 stunden und werden von den fischen genommen. wieso du da probleme mit hattest keine ahnung.  naja,...

also realistisch gesehen also wenn sb zwischen 12- und 16.07. 10 produziert und wir danach die woche unsere baits haben ( 18-23.07.10 ) lag ich doch nicht so falsch mit den in 8 wochen... schlielich haben wir noch mai.


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Schleie! (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

würd auch keine umfrage mehr machen.
da können auch viele einfach mittippen, die es nichtmal betrifft, oder es kann jemand eine sorte hochpullen.

leg 2 sorten fest und gut is, mach dafür lieber eine woche eher das ganze 

werde diesmal auch ein paar scoberry nehmen so 5kg und mal sehn, was die andere für eine sorte wird.
werde mir auf jeden fall wieder smokey salmon bestellen, auch wenn sie nicht in der sammelbestellung dabei sind. 5kg müssen sein, meine geheimwaffe an unserem gewässer 

mein liebling wäre natürlich der smokey salmon.
der Pacific-Fish mit Lobster hört sich auch ganz gut als alternative an.


----------



## maho01 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo Zusammen,
bestellt ihr die Fertigboilies ohne Konservierer?


----------



## Schleie! (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

wahlweise, wie du es möchtest. kannst dir selbst aussuchen, ob mit oder ohne.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich warte noch auf die mail von sb zwecks dem preis, wen ich ihn habe wird alles geschrieben.

hab ihn gefragt ob es wieder pop ups gib,t z.b ab 20kg abnahme bissl soll ja was rausspringen .


also ist der ablauf zwecks datum für euch okay??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich lege den fischigen bait fest der frucht wird natürlich scoberry sein .


----------



## Baddy89 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Klingt doch schon einmal vielversprechend.
Ich persönlich hoffe auf Red Spice Fish, aber gebe mich auch mit anderem zufrieden.

Wie lagert ihr die Boilies? In der Tiefkühltruhe?


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also zur lagerung der baits,... meine liegen eingepackt in salz unten im keller bei mir bei etwa 6-8 grad und sind eins a sahne. jeder hat natürlich seine vorlieben,.. ich bevorzuge salz und oder auch schonmal ein paar murmeln die fertig konserviert sind durch ch. konservierer. auch wenn sich einige davon abraten,... naja ist aber einfacher und bequemer zum angeln.


also wenn die fruchtigen dieses mal auch wieder scoberry werden kannst du mir davon dierekt schonmal 15 kg bei seite legen 

fischige kommen dann noch dazu.


gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## maho01 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hallo,
wieviel Salz benötigt man bei 10kg und wie lange sind sie dann haltbar?
Nehmt ihr Speisesalz oder gibt es eine billigere Alternative?


----------



## colognecarp (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



maho01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wieviel Salz benötigt man bei 10kg und wie lange sind sie dann haltbar?
> Nehmt ihr Speisesalz oder gibt es eine billigere Alternative?



Ca. 30% auf 1kg, ich nehme normales Speisesalz das ist ja nicht wirklich teuer


----------



## maho01 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Heisst dass 30gr auf 1 Kg?
Also benötige ich bei 10kg lediglich 300gr. 
Sind da die Boilies komplett bedeckt?


----------



## colognecarp (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



maho01 schrieb:


> Heisst dass 30gr auf 1 Kg?
> Also benötige ich bei 10kg lediglich 300gr.
> Sind da die Boilies komplett bedeckt?



Du eumel, 30% von einem Kilo sind 300gr #d


----------



## Janbr (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

1Kg = 1000 g
30% von 1000g = 300 g

30% von 10Kg = 3 Kg


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also brauchst du etwa 6 packungen speisesalz für 10 kg baits.

rechnung: 6 x 0,29 € = 1,74 € gesamtkosten für die konservierung durch speisesalz.

die baits sind alle dann nicht bedeckt sondern durch tägliches drehen in der ersten woche mit salz benetzt und du brauchst die dann nur noch luftdicht verpacken im eimer oder vakuummbeutel.

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## maho01 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Alles klar!


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Moinsen,

be endlich wieder Online von der neuen geilööömatigen Wohnung !


Was ich sagen wollt (mach ich mal ganz frech), das SB nur 5kg Packete macht weil deren Maschine nur 5kg abwiegen kann !

Heisst Ihr könnt also bei den "C" und "N" nicht 12kg, 14kg, 21kg und so weida bestellen... nur 5kg 10, 15, 20, 25 usw,... außer bei den Travellers da sinds "3,5kg" Schritte !

Bedeutet dass das bei den "T" = Travellers dann eine MINDESTBESTELLMENGE (sollte jemand nur Travellers haben wollen) von *10,5kg Baits* wären also 3 Packete, in jedem 5kg Packet Travellers befinden sich 3,5kg Murmeln + 1,5kg = daher die ungerade Bait/kg Zahl bei dieser Konservierung.
*
Weil es darf nicht mehr wie letztes mal zu solchen "Fehl" bzw  "Zuwenig-€-Überweisungen" an SB kommen, das war ja Horror #d|uhoh::q#q!*

Am besten wärs wenn du Ronny, bei allen Konservierungen die Packet Preise dick und fett dazuschreibst so können dir die Leute später sagen Sie wollen zb 2 Packete Travellers und 2 Packete Natur Pur haben.
Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

War heute Nacht erfolgreich:
4 Pfund, 12Pfund, 21Pfund, 26 Pfund und 27Pfund.

Alles auf Smokey Salmon. Hatte bis 4Uhr eine auf Red Spice Fish draußen und eine auf Smokey Salmon. Bis dahin hatte ich den 21er und 27er auf Smokey Salmon gefangen, auf Red Spice garnix. Dann hab ich den Red Spice runter und auch nen Smokey Salmon drauf und schon 15min später war der kleine dran. Dann ne halbe Stunde später der 12Pfünder und um halb 7 noch einer mit 26 Pfund.

Also ich sag weiterhin:

ICH WILL SMOKEY SALMON!


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Schade das sie als Natur Pur und Traveller nur so wenig Auswahl haben.Fische zwar die Red Spice Fish und bin zufrieden aber würde die Smokey Salmon auch gerne mal testen.Gibt es laut Hp ja leider nur konserviert.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

gibts auch ohne konservierer.

der grund,w eshalb sie ned aufgeführt sind ist der, dass er sie nicht, wie soll ich sagen, standartmäßig macht.
ich hab mal angefragt, wieviel mindestabnahmemenge ist von smokey salmon ohne konservierer, das waren glaub ich 20kg.
also den gibts auch ohne konservierer


----------



## fantazia (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Schleie! schrieb:


> gibts auch ohne konservierer.
> 
> der grund,w eshalb sie ned aufgeführt sind ist der, dass er sie nicht, wie soll ich sagen, standartmäßig macht.
> ich hab mal angefragt, wieviel mindestabnahmemenge ist von smokey salmon ohne konservierer, das waren glaub ich 20kg.
> also den gibts auch ohne konservierer


Und was kosten die als Natur Pur?


----------



## Schleie! (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

genausoviel wie die anderen eben auch.


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

na dann wäre das soch vielleicht ratsamm wenn wir bei der nächsten bestellung als fischige sorte die smoky salome mal probieren oder ? ansonsten wäre ich noch für die holli rohne,... die soll auch ganz gut sein. persönlich habe ich keine schwierigkeiten mit den red spice fisch. die fangen bei mir auch aber wenn man sich verbessern kann warum denn nich. als fruchtige sorte bevorzugen doch alle wieder scoberry oder ??? also ich finde diese hammer geil. die fruchtigen die ich die letzten jahre gefischt habe haben mir kaum,.. bzw keine erfolge gebracht und darum wollte ich eigentlich umsteigen auf fischig jedoch nach dem test traveller vom letzten mal kann ich sagen das diese fruchtmischung mega gut angenommen wird bei mir.

also iich wäre für scoberry und smoky salome 

gruß kleinerkarpfen


----------



## Schleie! (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

übrigends sind Bilder der Fänge jetzt in Karpfenfänge 2010 drinne, sowie ein kompletter Bericht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191795


----------



## Knigge007 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



fantazia schrieb:


> Schade das sie als Natur Pur und Traveller nur so wenig Auswahl haben.Fische zwar die Red Spice Fish und bin zufrieden aber würde die Smokey Salmon auch gerne mal testen.Gibt es laut Hp ja leider nur konserviert.




Das geht schon, steht halt iwie nicht drin, er meinte letztes mal wir können alles in jeder Konservierung haben was er an Sorten anbietet - auch wenns im Shop anderst drin steht.

Aber jetzt ist ja sowieso schon entschieden das wir Excl. Fish und Scoberry nehmen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

der fisch ist noch nicht entschieden warte noch auf die mail von sb.

zwecks preise und ob pop ups wiederdabei sind


----------



## Schleie! (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



> Aber jetzt ist ja sowieso schon entschieden das wir Excl. Fish und Scoberry nehmen.



Oo wo steht Excl. Fish?


----------



## Spinnfisch (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

meine sind auch aufgebraucht


----------



## Siermann (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hy, #h

wie teuer wären den die Boilies wenn ich da mitmache bei eurer Sammelbestellung.?
Hatt jemand vielleicht eine Preisliste für mich.?





lg
Tim


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

*@Siermann*

Der Scoberry kostet in Natur Pur 4€/kg,

Travellers(mit Salz konserviert) 4,57€/kg

und die chemisch konservierten Scoberrys kosten 4,8€/kg

Da wir noch eine Fischige Sorte nehmen wird diese genau gleich kosten wie der Scoberry, die fruchtigen Sorten wären etwas günstiger aber die will ja niemand haben.

Eventuell kommen ab ner bestimmten Bestellmenge (20-25kg) noch 1-2 Gläser Popups dazu (selbe Geschmack wie die Murmeln) die SB Gratis dazu packt..... we`ll see.

10kg ist die Mindestbestellmenge, bei den Travellers wärens 3 Packete worin dann 10,5kg Murmeln drin wären, druntert geht nix !!!

*************************************
*************************************



Ja wie es ist noch nicht entschieden obs Excl.Fish wird..... ?

Hast du gesagt, ich habe kp mein I.Net geht ja erst wieder seit Freitag, kp was die ganze Woche über passiert ist.


Ja was würd sonst noch in Frage kommen, außer Excl. Fish ?

Habe ja garnicht mit abgestimmt, wollt eigentlich ne Muschelsorte haben...... weils bei uns so viele Muscheln gibt.


So Jungs Heute bissle früher Feierabend, geh jetzt das erste mal auf Hecht, be scho total heiss !

Später im Nachhausefahren geh ich noch schnell an Bach der ja nichmal 200m von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist = hehe.....


----------



## Schleie! (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Smokey Salmon, wie oft denn noch.
Ich will den, nur den 


Und Scoberry nehm ich auch ma paar kilo.


----------



## DerSimon (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Nach deinen ganzen Berichten würde ich Smokey Salmon wohl auch mal probieren. Den exl. Fish würde ich für mich nicht mehr bestellen. Hab da nicht einen Biss drauf bekommen. Ganz anders die Scoberry, da würde ich auch wieder was von nehmen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

da ich noch keine preis mail beckommen habe kann ich auch noch nix on stellen. 

sobald ich die mail mit allen infos habe wird der therad aufgemacht, und wir können endlich ans bestellen gehn


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jo dann nehmen wir halt Smokey....


Ronny ich versteh nicht wieso du da nich angerufen hast oder mich anrufen lassen hast.... dann hätte man sofort alles was man zum Thread starten wissen muss gewusst.... 



Hecht isses keiner geworden, hatte nicht einen Biss aber im Heimfahren dacht ich komm machsch schnell nen 1er Spinner mit 3g an d Ruat und laufsch no a Runde am Bach entlang, ging nicht lang bin keine 50m gelaufen und hab 2 Bafos verhaftet und eingetütet die eine hatte 32cm die andere 36cm :vik:
Die kleine war voll mit irgendwelchen "Fliegenlarven".... welche der 3 Fliegenlarven is das nochmal... die die sich in Steinhaus macht als Schutz, von denen hatte die 32er glaub 5-6 Stück im Magen (oder isses doch was anderes... hmmm kein Plan)...... habe ich die Larven auch mal Live gesehen... sieht pervers aus das Steinhaus was die sich da zusammen kleben, ich Trottel hab natürlich zuspät dran gedacht das ich Pfosten die Larven Morgen oder so als Köder hätte nehmen können, naja schon zu spät.


Hab bloss kein Handy oder Foto.... 1. habe ich verloren aber schon bald n Jahr her und 2. hat man mir geklaut muss erstmal wieder n Handy mit Cam kaufen... aber dat dauert bestimmt noch bis Mitte Juli.

So ich geh Fernseh luaga, Pfiate


----------



## Carphunter2401 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

er meinte ich soll ihm eine mail schreiben, und er schikt mir eine mail mit den preisen


----------



## Schleie! (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

ich war auch gerade am see und hab 1kg gefüttert von den Solar Red Hering (with Smoked Salmon) in 22mm. mals ehen, ob die mir dort auch den erfolg bringen.

ps: Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ganz ganz sehr hoffe, dass es bei der SB-Bestellung der Smokey Salmon genommen wird ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so hab heute die mail beckommen von sb  die prese  kann er halten.

werde ab morgen bis samstag fischen sein denke das bis sonntag alles geschrieben ist und dan ein  neuen therad mache sammelbestellung sb 2010


----------



## Schleie! (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

geil, der threat steht ja schon 

und ich packs ned..mit smokey salmon ^^ geil


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

habs schnell gemacht das ich am sonntag zeit habe für mein schatzi  ist grad in ibiza.

wen der speicher voll sein sollte wartet bin beim fischen und keine angst ich melde mich.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

die erste bestellung habe ich jetzt schon


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

denke mal bei mir werdens um die 60kg scoberry


----------



## KaiAllround (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> die erste bestellung habe ich jetzt schon


 

War ich der erste? :vik:


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

postet doch mal, wieviel von was ihr bestellt habt


----------



## Baddy89 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Jeweils 5 kg natur


----------



## Windmaster (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Jeweils 5 kg natur



ich auch....


----------



## Schleie! (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

also grad so über der mindestbestellmenge


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

10kg scoberry
20kg smokey salmon


----------



## KaiAllround (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

10kg scoberry 
10kg Smokey salmon


----------



## Windmaster (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*



Schleie! schrieb:


> also grad so über der mindestbestellmenge


 
Wollte eigentlich erst jeweils 10kg nehmen und hab dann hin und her überlegt. Da ich erst Wiedereinsteiger in Sachen Karpfen fischen bin, hat die Vernunft gesiegt. |rolleyes

Zudem fische ich noch häufig auf Zander und Meerforelle und hatte bedenken, das hier zuviele Boilies liegen bleiben.

Ich werde mich erstmal wieder langsam an die Karpfen ranmachen und evtl. bei der nächsten Bestellung wieder dabei sein.

#h


----------



## Baddy89 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Hat bei mir ähnliche Gründe.
Will die Sorten erst einmal testen und diesen Monat ist das Budget begrenzt.
Also Mindestmenge jeweils ;-)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

so wieder wieder zurück von meinem trip aus den alpen 

geiler gehts nicht berge  mit schnee ,ca 8ha wassserfläche sind privat  von dem stausee bilder werden folgen die tage


----------



## M_B_89 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Bestellt ihr demnächst wieder?


----------



## colognecarp (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: boiliesammelbestellung successful-baits*

Läuft doch schon http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192116


----------

